# Single girls having/considering IVF part 9



## aweeze

New home ladies - happy chatting!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

OOh me first!!!!

Good luck to everyone on this thread!!

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hello all - just book marking x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Just marking this one. Good luck to us all  Suitcase x


----------



## lulumead

some   to make this a lucky thread.
xx


----------



## madmisti

hi everyone!

Quick question - can anyone tell me if I have this right for the immune protocol - aspirin until Embryo transfer then stop aspirin and start fragmin and steroids? Or do i start the fragmin and/or steroids earlier. This is a donor egg IVF

Many thanks

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - can't help on protocol I'm afraid - on OE IVF I started the steroids and clexane earlier (during stimms) but not sure what the DE protocol is - I will be discussing this at my baseline scan next Tues...

Hope you get it sorted 
Suitcase
x


----------



## loubi

Hi all hope you are ok and wondering if I can come and join you??

I accepted the offer of donor sperm a couple of weeks ago and am over the moon with the good match. I think I am going to miss out on starting treatment this cycle (day 21 next friday) as the clininc had not contacted my recipient (am egg sharing) and drugs hadn't been ordered etc.... I am however going in for injection training on thursday next week. 

I am a little disappointed in about the thought of not starting this time but am also so excited about starting very very soon.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

welcome loubi, good to have you here

hope your injection training goes well - the extent of my 'training' was the nurse at the clinic shoving everything into a paper bag with an instruction leaflet and telling me it's easy, nothing to worry about  
you'll be fine!
hope you can get started soon - quite a few people having tx over the next couple of months so you won't be alone  

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Loubi - that's great news    Pain the clinic couldn't get themselves organised but there are quite a few of us singlies having treatment of various kinds in late August & September as Suity said. Good luck with injection training - sure you'll be fine  

Lol
M x


----------



## loubi

Ah, thanks....well best of luck to you all as well!!

I haven't got doubts in the slightest about what I am doing but it very daunting on your own, so I am sure I will be saking lots so apologies in advance!!Hahahaha


----------



## madmisti

Ask away Loubi - we've all asked loads of questions in our time ( and still do!)  You'll be able to answer questions yourself one day so it 's all give and take  

Take care
Mxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi Coco,

Week on yacht sounds fab...I love Salcombe, we've been going there every year since I was a baby - my grandparents had a place at South Sands. We went in June this year for a long weekend - lovely...
Just wanted to wish you luck with this upcoming cycle - think we'll be similar in terms of timing - I have my baseline scan on Tues and my donor has hers on Weds and if all is well, she starts stimms then. So EC a couple of weeks later all being well, and transfer early Sept depending on 3 vs 5 day.

Re the progesterone injections, I didn't find them too bad. Needle looks big but to be honest it's not painful. The thinking about it is worse than the doing....best to just take a deep breath and get on with it  

Anyway best of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

*Loubi* Welcome to the board 

Best of luck for your up coming cycle. I egg shared previously and it made me feel so great to know I was helping someone else out like that 

*misti* Last time I started immune protocol at ET but this time Stepan has suggested that I take it as soon as I start stimms so that it starts working sooner. You might wanna check with him if he wants you to start it at the same time as the donor starts her stimms 

*Coco* They look worse than they are, honestly once you have done the first one or two then it will seem so simple you won't even think about it 

We have quite a few of us with pretty similar timings, AF showed up today which means I can start stimms tomorrow !! 

I should be having EC around the 28th Aug and ET the first week of Sept

*suity* Best of luck for the scan on Tuesday, I have my first scan on Friday and I always get so nervous about what they are gonna see. Will be thinking of you 

I am hoping that this is the cycle for us all just about to start, and all the lovely ladies that are cycling in September as well, I hope these are a couple of really positive months for us all  

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Good luck to all those starting out on cycles, soon having scans etc - lots and lots of     to you all   Gonna be a busy couple of months on the singles threads with many of us having IVF ( own egg or donor) and IUI - and even a couple of 'ex' singlies trying the fun way !!

Lol
M xx

PS - Sarah - thanks for info on immune protocol timing. It has become obvious through replies  and research that the timing of everything can vary a lot but I have decided what I am doing so feel happier now


----------



## lulumead

am crossing my fingers for you Rose.       
xx


----------



## Felix42

Lots and lots of  to all those with upcoming stimms, scans and FSH tests!! Rose, so hope AF arrives soon and you can be good to go FSH wise this cycle.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Great to hear your news Rose - wishing you all the best for this cycle    
Take care
OneStep


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news Rose - so pleased for you. I had baseline scan today and all well with me. However for reasons the nurse could not explain donor not being scanned until next Tues so my cycle is delayed by a week which is annoying... Best of luck for stimming Rose. Suitcase x


----------



## wizard

Rose fantastic news, so pleased for you! 

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Rose -that's fantastic news -all that work on your part paid off!!  Lots and lots of luck for this cycle   

Suity - hmm, I would demand an explanation!! Unbelievable! Anyway, glad your scan was positive. Lots of luck to you too   

Lol
M x


----------



## lulumead

great news Rose, sending you as much         as possible  

Suity: bizarre that they didn't say why...but good that all going ahead and looking good...sending you an equal amount of          too  

Coco: we've generally been cycling at the same time...but I'm not going until October...am on a promise in September so wanted to enjoy that    lots of         to you too. 

and some      for luck over the next couple of months.
xxxxxx


----------



## lulumead

oooh claire...didn't realise you were off soon too...it is going to be busy      I like it when there is lots happening. lots of         to you too.  

I got my AMH back today from clinic, they didn't give me a level, just said it was "above normal i.e. my ovaries are active" so am pleased that its ok.
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Yes most annoying to be delayed when I had psyched myself up to get going this week. Hard to predict impact until I know for sure when she willl start stimms and how she responds. ET looks like end of first week of Sept - can only pray its not the Friday as I have all day workshop in Farnborough that day which I cant really not show up to. Will also almost certainly have to fly to Helsinki during 2ww but cant be helped...so now waiting for confirmation next tues that donor is ready to go. Fingers crossed no more delays Suitcase x


----------



## Candee

Oh Suity, its all so stressful isn't it   
Keeping everything crossed for you hunny    
Candee
x


----------



## Felix42

Wow it is busy on here. Rose,  for your FSH and starting stimms!  

Coco, that's great you're started too.  Hope the IMs go ok. 

Lulu, that's brilliant re AMH results.  & being on a promise!

Suity, how annoying re the lack of news re your donor. Ridiculous that you aren't kept upto date. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Yes it is getting very busy on here, it's very exciting isn't it 

*Rose* So good to see you have gotten started on your cycle, I am  for a fantastic outcome for you 

You are only a couple of days behind me (I started stimms on Sunday!) so we will most likely be 2ww buddies, along with quite a few others I suspect

*Coco* Another cycle buddy to join us 

*suity* Sometimes the clinics forget we have a life as well. I know these sorts of things can not be helped but it would be good if they could just communicate it a little better.   for your donor starting stimms

*Lulu* Great news on your result 

Big hugs to everyone else 

Day 3 of stimms for me and I look like I have swallowed a beach ball already !!! 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

That's fair enough Lou. I wasn't so much annoyed at them not telling me why she was delayed, but more annoyed that they had not let me know in advance - I would not have needed to have a baseline scan today if not starting until next week so felt like it was a bit of a wasted trip in some ways....a simple phone call to update me on the date change would have sufficed, partic as I emphasised at the initial appt the other week that I needed as much notice as possible for scans/ET etc as I have to juggle it with work because of the 4 hr round trip to the clinic....

I know it's difficult to manage these things but sometimes I think they underestimate how difficult it is with work etc - I simply can't make appts at short notice (without lying to work which I hate doing) - it's so much easier if I have advance notice so I can plan around it.

Anyway, I'll stop whinging now and just be grateful I have a donor even if she's a week delayed  
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction

Just had my first stimms scan and I am very happy to say that I have 15 follies, I am hoping they all keep growing and all contain a mature egg  

EC scheduled for Thursday morning, just hope my flights not delayed as I only fly out on Wednesday evening  

Sarah x x


----------



## madmisti

Sarah -wow, that's fantastic!!No wonder you've been feeling bloated    Lots and lots of luck honey   

Rose -I think you did the right thing - you have to feel comfortable with a donor -it is a pretty important decision!!  I hope they find you the rght one very soon  

lol
M xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* I agree you have to feel right about the donor choice, if it doesn't feel right then you have to do something. I hope the clinic comes back to you soon with a perfect match 

*Misti* Thanks hun, some of them are still very small but I am hoping that they continue to grow 

Sarah x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose honey that's   !!  What is it about the donor you don't feel comfortable with??  Only reason I ask is that once babe is in arms - all those thoughts about donor will fade.  I really hope you get someone you feel totally comfortable with x

Coco all the best honey x x

Hello to everyone x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - great news re the follies, sending you lots of   for EC...hope it all works out with flights etc

Coco - sorry you're feeling a bit up and down at the moment. Only natural I think. This process doesn't get any easier does it? Hope stimming goes well  

Rose - as you might recall, same thing happened to me although my issue was more with the physical characteristics of the donor not matching my criteria. I think LWC has significantly less choice at the moment - they didn't have a single blonde/blue eyed donor and now they only have one who has even been to university - this seems to suggest they actually have very few donors at all - after all these are not stringent criteria....Back when I started out I remember being offered 3 to choose from and if I turned them down, they would offer 3 more...now it seems you get one choice and if it's not what you want, you're stuck
So I do empathise with you and that feeling of being given no choice and feeling pushed into something is horrid   

That said, when I posted about my concerns re the donor I was offered, there were some very wise words given in response and it certainly helped me to work through my own feelings and accept the donor I was offered without looking back. I know you feel very strongly about the university/education aspect, but do remember this is no guarantee that your child will be academically gifted, just in the same way a blonde, blue eyed donor won't necessarily result in me having a blonde, blue eyed child. 

Hope you feel better about it soon  
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose  
Hope you are able to sort something out when you meet face to face. When things in my life have calmed down a little I am going to write a letter to the head of the clinic pointing out the deficiencies when it comes to communication there. I don't have any problem with the tx side of things, and the staff have always been great when I'm actually there, but I find their communication in terms of keeping you updated and informed about what is going on, is really poor. I've emphasised I don't know how many times that I don't live in London and that work don't know about tx, and that and can't just drop everything at short notice, and yet they still don't seem able to make a simple phone call to keep me posted on timings etc....

Anyway, enough of my complaints, I will def write, just need to find the time
In the meantime, hope they can work something out for you - the donor situation does change daily, so you might be lucky

There is a part of me which is increasingly feeling that the perfect donor is the one who gets me pregnant and the rest of it is largely irrelevant (after so many failed attempts, it's a baby I want, and I want one NOW  ) but equally I can understand your frustration that the proposed donor doesn't match any of your key criteria

Good luck, hope things work out OK,
Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Rose - I have used donor sperm 7 times now, and twice was with the LWC years ago. Back then there was no UK shortage of donors but I was still only offered a choice of 7 the first time and 3 the third time. For my last cycle at the Lister, there was basically one donor available and that was it. The two cycles before that I had a choice of two. Not once have I had a donor which matches everything I wanted. My two most important criteria are hair and eye colour and it is vital that my donor is RH- as I am and I have already had a baby, so a RH+ donor would put mine and any future baby's health in serious risk. That is a criteria I cannot compromise on for very obvious reasons.

Everything else I would negotiate on including height and education as the most important thing to me is that my child looks like me. When I had my DS he was born with jet black hair like his Daddy. I was a nanny to a little boy whom had blonde hair and blue eyes so every time the three of us went anywhere together everyone assumed that I was nanny to my DS and mother to the little boy I cared for! It was SO frustrating at the doctors, whilst out and about, at the hospital etc it used to drive me nuts.

DS's hair did start to turn blonde when he was 18 months or so and then everyone just assumed they were both mine.

The long and short of it is that there is a massive sperm shortage in the UK at the moment and has been for some years now hence I have always compromised. There comes a point when it's a case of just wanting a baby for some of us and the donor characteristics just drop away.

Also remember that the other reason donor numbers drop is if a donor suddenly becomes responsible for several pregnancies as each donor can only be used 10 times. So donors can go on "hold" if the clinic are waiting to hear whether or not someone is confirmed pregnant (LWC waits for the 8 week heartbeat scan if I remember correctly) and some women choose to have that scan done by the NHS which means there is a delay in informing the clinics. So it's not all the clinics fault.

I know its very frustrating but I don't think they can just find a donor out of nowhere. The id release law has really messed everything up  

It seems the shortage is hitting everywhere in Europe. I looked at ESB the other night and even just on hair, eye colour, RH- as my three criteria I couldn't find a suitable donor. I am praying there is a RH- donor available closer to the time I will need it.

I hope you are able to come to a decision soon.


----------



## dottiep

Hi all...

Wow there's a lot of activity on here right nowQ!  Just wanted to wish everyone loads of luck!
And Rose - I do hope they can arrange something that you're more comfortable with when you meet on monday.

Love to all
Dx


----------



## loubi

Hi all I hope you are all ok. 

I managed to do my first injection last night...I am so impressed and chuffed with myself!

Rose - what a rough time you have had by the sound of it, I so hope things get better for you soon. Is it worth getting in touch with other clinics and giving them your requirements and seeing if they can give you a possible time frame for a donor?? I am totally new to all of this and not sure if phoning round like this would be an option but might mean you can get the right match.
I certainly understand how your criteria is important and shouldn't have to compromise on too many factors that are highly important to you. I hope so much things get better...you find that perfect match...and you get to be a mummy.


Wishing everyone all the luck in the world!!


----------



## Lou-Ann

I'm a little out of touch on this thread, but wanted to wish everyone on here all the luck in in the world 

Rose, sorry that your clinic couldn't match your donor requirements . I hope that your meeting goes well on Monday 

Loubi, well done doing your first injection!!  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## lulumead

hello all

Loubi: well done on 1st injection...it's always scary but once you get going its fine.
Rose; hope you can sort something out on Monday, you could do without the stress.
Coco: hope you are feeling ok and emotions have calmed down, bound to be the drugs. 

lots of   to everyone else.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Rose, Sarah and Coco  -  hope all those follies have lovely mature eggs in    
Loubi - first one is always hardest - well done

I did depot shot today ( did it myself in the end as nurse friend who was going to do it has sick child). Was a total breeze - no pain at all    So i now feel I am 'on my way'!!

Lots of luck and baby dust to all     

Misti xx


----------



## Felix42

Rose, sorry to hear donor situation is yet to be resolved. Don't blame you not going for ESB if there were any health issues. Hope LWC can help you resolve the situation tomorrow ok. You could do without the stress. 

Sarah, hope all is going well with your stimms and you are nearly packed for Wednesday. 

Coco, sounds a great idea to ask the practise nurse to help with injections. Every bit of assistance we can get on this journey is worth asking for I say. 

Misti, well done on depot shot! I had a paramedic friend do mine and was a bit of a wimp at the thought of doing it myself. Great you are on your way!

Lots of  and  to you all, love Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

Woohooo *misti* on doing your Depot, thats means your cycle has officially started now  

*Rose & Coco* Hope the stimms are going ok and your not feeling too bloated, hope we all have some wonderful mature eggies in those follies when it comes to EC 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Coco   glad all is going well .... can relate to the whole feeling emotional (and I'm not jabbing yet!  ) and feeling the need to move on from the past, I know I need to but not sure how .... though the closer I get to tx the more I am thinking and reflecting.  As well as TTC and babies the 'single' thing gets to me sometimes, I need to let go and look foward to what is yet to happen - the past has caused too much pain already.

Rose you could try Xytex if you decide to import and they have a match for you ...... they shipped Monday and it arrived Wednesday lunchtime.  With regards to family medical conditions - do you get this information for a donor from your clinic (sorry, don't know how much info we get here)?  I found I was worrying about information (grandparents health etc) then realised I wouldn't even be made aware of this if I was using a donor from my clinic (and would have zero say over if I was doing this au natural with mr wonderful!) so went back to basics and didn't let that influence my choice too much if everything else matched.  Hope it all works out for you with as little stress as possible   

Misti you go girl!  

Good luck everyone!  

Jovi x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Just seen your ticker Rose - didn't realise you were only 5 days away.  The more information we get on donors really does make it harder to make a decision - I had to laugh at myself I don't even know if allergies can be inherited but when I started looking I crossed off anyone who was allergic to cats just incase   My mind works in strange ways sometimes.  Really hope your chat with the clinic has done the trick and you get good news tomorrow    
All the best hun,
Jovi x


----------



## Felix42

Good luck tomorrow Rose. Hope you get news that helps you feel more comfortable with your donor choice. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* I hope they get back to you soon about the donor and you can get things sorted, you really don't need stress like this at such a critical stage in your treatment. I know you probably haven't but have you picked out a possible donor should you need to import from either Xytex or ESB. Hopefully you won't need to and the clinic will come through but it is good to have a back up just in case you need to do a last minute import 

*Coco* Best of luck for your scan tomorrow, hopefully they see some lovely big follies all ready for your hopeful EC on Monday. Will be thinking of you and hoping it all goes well 

Big hugs to everyone else 

Sarah xx


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, hope you're feeling okay this time around - really hope your scan goes well.      Snap re London - just had two days running up there and feel shattered (and am not stimming, so sending lots of gentle     your way).

Rose, so hoping you get some resolution on the donor front - the additional stress is just not helpful.    

A-Mx


----------



## wizard

Gosh what a hive of activity on here.  Feel like I'm very out of touch with everyone.  Sarah I posted on the abroadies thread already, but your follies sound great and I hope there's your golden egg in there.

Coco the stimming is hard I think, and it's difficult to seperate the effects of the drugs from the just the emotional pressure of going through treatment.  I'm really hoping that your scan has gone well and that the risk of OHSS is very low.

Loubi I hope the injections are going well and misti well done on the depot shot, not long now for you.

Rose the donor issue is hard, and even harder when you're on the drugs and there is so much emotional investment.  I can't add really to what others have said; it's a fine balance between doing what is right for you and following your gut whilst also knowing that compromising is a necessity in life and not always a bad thing.  I'm not saying that you should compromise, just recognising that your position isn't easy.  I hope you hear something positive from the clinic soon.

Sorry if I've missed anyone and wishing you all mountains of luck   

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rather drowning under the weight of work this week   but just wanted to pop in and wish everyone loads of luck

Coco - hope all is going well and the emotions aren't getting the best of you. Good luck for next scans and EC  

Sarah - you'll be there now, am thinking of you lounging in Jana's comfy flat and enjoying some good food in the local restaurants   Wishing you all the very best for EC/ET  

Rose - what a stressful time you are having with the donor. I do hope LWC have been able to come up with someone suitable....I know it's not much consolation now, but once you have the baby in your arms, I just know thoughts of the donor criteria are going to feel so much less important than they do now. Best of luck for EC  

Hope that's everyone currently cycling, but if I've missed anyone, then lots and lots of luck to you   
Am away this Bank Holiday weekend with no internet access, but shall try to pop in and out from my phone to see how things are going with you all...going to be busy on the 2WW thread soon!

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - how was today's scan -have you got a definite date for EC now? Lot of of luck that this is the one  

Rose -seems crazy to me that they don't sort out the donor before you start your treatment    Can't imagine how stressful all of this must be - really hope it is all sorted ASAP in a way you ar happy with. And hoping that at the end, all of this will be forgotten in the joy of a BFP   

Sarah - safe onward journey and lots of luck hun  


Loubi - bet you feel an old hand at the injections now    Have you had a scan yet? Hope all going well  

Love and luck to all
Misti x


----------



## Candee

Rose that is excellent news - well done you!  
Candee


----------



## madmisti

Rose - wow that's fantastic    All that hard work you put in to get FSH down has obviously paid off    Hopefully will be good news on donor front too  

Lol
M x


----------



## wizard

Rose that's brilliant news.  Fantastic!

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Great news on your scans Rose and Coco - hope things continue to develop nicely over the weekend and you get a good collection of eggs on Mon/Tues
Rose - hope the donor thing sorts itself out asap - cutting it close but one can only assume LWC knows what they are doing  

Coco - sorry to hear about the car trouble, what a pain...I hate being without a car, it leaves me completely stuck as no public transport here (unless you want to go to Aldershot..) and although I can walk to shops so wouldn't starve, I can't get to work etc. Can they not arrange a courtesy car for you? Or is that more money?
Good news re doctor doing the gestone injections, although not sure I would have the patience to go to the surgery every day to be honest, espec as they always seem so busy and running late and it ends up taking ages out of the day. But good that you will only have to worry about the odd weekend injection  

Wishing you both loads of luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## loubi

Rose - sounds fab news and fingers crossed it continues to go well for you. 

Hope the rest of you are all well. 

I have been a way for a few days and now have lost touch with whats going on!!!

I am on day 5 of D/R. Things seem to be going well....I have some fantastic multi coloured bruises!!! Just hope the drugs are doing what they are meant to! I now love packets of frozen vag as now put these on where I am going to inject and don't feel a thing!!

Best of luck to you all currently having treatment


----------



## midnightaction

Just a quick flying visit from me as I am knackered 

*Rose* Great that you have such a great number of follies, I am sending   that each one contains a lovely mature egg for you 

*Coco* Cars more trouble than they are worth !! 

Great that you are stimming well and there have been no problems 

*Loubi* All the bruises are fun aren't they.......or not !! 

Big hugs to all from a very hot and sweaty Brno !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - said it elsewhere but good luck hun   

Coco - great news re scan - all sounding very good   Pain re car  - I hate being without mine. Hope they can fix it fast.  Mmm - Ben Fogle -I think he is GORGEOUS! Have him as a sperm donor any day ( and wouldn't insist on AI  )

Loubi - aka pincushion - will be worth it hun   

Lol
Misti xx
PS - Can any of you clever ladies give me some advice   . Thinking of joining the 21st Century and getting a laptop - going to get a refurbed one on ebay. Have worked out I need as much RAM as I can afford, fast processor and reasonable size hard drive, plus WiFi  but that still leaves me about 2000 to choose from!! Also, what is Firewire? Any advice on good brands, screen size, what is a reasonable weight for lugging it around etc,  much appreciated!!


----------



## midnightaction

*Fraggles* Another mac girl here , wanna give you a  because there aren't many of us about 

*misti* Answered you on the other thread 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Misti - I moved from PC to MAC a couple of years back.  I love my mac.  It's more expensive than a PC but my mac does not crash as much as the PC used to and they don't suffer from as many viruses.  I think Firewire is a MAC thing and is equivalent to wifi.

Good luck to Rose, Loubi, CEM, Coco and anybody else going through tx at the mo.  It's busy on here and I am struggling to keep up.

Sima xx


----------



## midnightaction

Woohoo *sima* another Mac girl..........we will be taking over the world at this rate !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for tips ladies  

Rose - agggh. Can't imagine how stressed you must be - you're going to end up having to haul in a good looking man off the street at this rate!  Really , really hope they can sort this satisfactorily    

Lol
Misti x


----------



## wizard

Rose how stressful for you. Hang on in there, and there'll _have_ to find an alternative.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Rose - I'm really sorry that this is all proving so difficult, especially at this stage. I hope that when you're there tomorrow you can sort things out.  
Congrats on the response!
All the best for this cycle    

Coco - hope you're ok. Bloating is horrible. Good luck!   

Loubi - hope the downregging is going ok and not tooo many bruises    
All the best
OneStep


----------



## wizard

My AF has arrived so I'm in on Saturday for a scan and if all is ok will start stimming.  So back on the merry-go-round.  I am not at all excited, I want to try a different ride at the funfair - like the pregnancy helter-skelter.

Wizard x


----------



## Felix42

Rose, so sorry to hear about all the unnecessary stress from the donor problems you're having with the clinic. Do so hope it can get sorted shortly but agree with CEM, do send in a letter of complaint after the cycle. No-one should be put through all this last minute-ness! Great news about your follies though! Way to go!!

Claire, so sorry that you are feeling fed up. Don't blame you at all, this is a hard old slog and without being able to see round the corner it is hard to get our strength up again to carry on with it. Wishing you lots of  &  for the way ahead. 

Wizard, Sarah and Coco, sending you lots of  too. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Oh Rose, that is wonderful wonderful news!! 

Love & hugs to all IVF-ers   Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Rose I am 'phewing' with you - so relieved for you that the donor is sorted.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Girls just wanted to wish you all luck, I haven't caught up with all your news yet, but just read about ROse's donor saga, so thrilled that it is all sorted now and best of luck.

Coco really hope that EC goes well

Cem not long until you turn now


L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem, Wizard - big   
I'm totally with you on the lack of enthusiasm...is so hard to be positive after previous failures. Hoping all goes well with stimming and you both start to feel a bit better soon   

Rose - great news that all is OK with your donor. Funny about the red haired option as I asked for one and they said they didn't have any. I know availability changes quickly, but nonetheless I do wonder. I am def still going to write and complain about some of the communication issues I've had on this cycle, just want to focus on tx for now though and deal with the letter writing later

Coco - hope all OK with you. Re the ipod - I haven't really played around with playlists etc, but the genius tool is quite good if you want to look for new music and you want suggestions of things it thinks you might like. Although I found I was getting some odd suggestions which weren't really my taste at all - perhaps because it was taking them from old music I have on my PC which I don't really listen to any more....you know like Amazon where you bought a guidebook to Cuba once 4 yrs ago and it still keeps suggesting you might like a Spanish phrase book!

Horribly busy at work at the moment and being re-organised - AGAIN, so better get on with some stuff now as want to leave early tomorrow to get up to the Peak District before the traffic gets too unbearable...

Have a lovely weekend everyone and best of luck to those due EC very soon, and those stimming, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Rose.  That's an excellent crop.  Good luck for Monday.

Coco - It sounds as though your stimming is going well as well. Keep up the good work.

Good luck to all the other ladies going through tx at the moment.

Sima x


----------



## winky77

Hello Peeps.....

I've been a bit slack on posting....just needed to give myself a bit of space from TTC for a while....reclaiming my body and my sanity!  

But I'm back now....started norethisterone yesterday to manipulate my cycle so feels like I am back on the bandwagon....off to Czech in one month's time. 

Rose - been reading all about your donor dilemma....what a palava.....but so so glad you stuck to your guns and got the right outcome.....and you'll need plenty off it for 17 follies!!!!!!

Coco.....glad you're on track too.  You and Rose will make good 2ww buddies! 

CEM, Wizard, Loubi......good luck guys and keep the PMA!! 


lol

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

Hi ladies

I have been slacking from posting on here for the last couple of days as well, must be all this heat over here in Brno that is turning my head to mush !! 

*Winky* Nice to have you back with us, you have been missed but I am glad that the time you had away helped you out 

*Rose* So glad that at the last minute they managed to find you a donor that you are happy with. I hope that his wrigglers work wonders with your eggs next week. 

*Loubi* Hows it all going, any more bruises to add to the list ?? 

*Coco* So glad this cycle has gone well for you and you are heading for EC next Wednesday or Thursday. 

*Claire* Not long for you now, counting down the days. I really truly hope this is the cycle for you 

Big hugs to everyone else 

I have posted it all over the shop as I am so happy but just in case there is anyone who hasn't seen the news I got a lovely 8 embies, I am over the moon and can't quite believe it. This is so huge to me when in previous cycles I have managed 1, 2 and 4. I just hope that they continue to grow and divide 

Sarah xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news about donor and eggs Rose..sending lots of positive    

winky: good to see you are off and running again.    to you too.x

coco: looking good for you too.

lots of love to the other ivf-ers
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Rose, so glad that the clinic found you a suitable donor. Great news on the follies too. Good luck for EC on Monday 

Coco, great news about your follies too. Good luck for EC next week 

Claire, Wizard and Loubi, hope the stimming is going well for you all 

Good luck to everyone else on here too 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Wow - lots happening on here.

Rose - great news about your donor. He sounds lovely. Wishing you lots of luck - it all sounds very promising    

Wizard and Claire - good luck with the stimming. I hope all the follies are growing well    

Coco - good luck with EC next week - I hope the follies are all nice and juicy    

Loubi - hope the down regging is still going ok.    

Sorry if I've missed anyone - there are so many of you and I'm scrolling up and down, trying not to lose this post... good luck to all the IVF-ers
Best wishes
OneStep


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose  - I'm with talktalk in Scotland (virgin in Plymouth) - and get my line rental - evening and weekend calls plus broadband all for approx £16.00 - brilliant!!! No longer with BT which is fab as have had an awful time with them... 

All the best x

Talktalk was just a suggestion.  I've used it with no problems and found it easy to set up.


----------



## bingbong

According to Which O2 is the best by quite a long way, I use that at home and it's great and the free helpline is good too. I couldn't get the wireless to work Rose and called them and it was so simple I was a bit   but he didn't seem to mind. TalkTalk doesn't come out very well. If you want a package with phone and tv then Sky comes up better than Virgin. Sites like www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk are good to use to compare. Also if you look at cashback sites they sometimes have offers, I know that O2 had one recently and you can end up getting your internet really cheap that way. money saving expert will probably tell you about that too.

Rose I hope that everything goes ok for EC tomorrow and the trains behave themselves!!    I'm so pleased that your donor got sorted out and you are happy.

I hope that everyone else stimming and downregging are doing ok  

Bingbong x

/links


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose all the best honey     thinking of you x x


----------



## Candee

Rose wishing you so much luck hun     
Candee
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck Rose thinking of you x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* Best of luck hunny, I hope it all goes well and you get lots of lovely eggies 

Sarah xxx


----------



## wizard

Rose I'm sorry I haven't posted earlier; I hope that everything has gone brilliantly this morning and you've got some lovely eggs.

Wizard x


----------



## lulumead

looking forward to hearing lovely news about your eggs. hope all gone well. xx


----------



## Sima

Gosh Rose it's EC for you today.  I've been so busy this weekend I almost forgot to pop on and wish you all the best.  I hope it went well this morning.  I look forward to hearing all your news later.

S x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose that is amazing news well done.  

Coco one of the ARGC ladies (with a DH) used to do her own, and for some people where the practice is shut etc they use cyclogest for a day.  I would see how you go, the thigh is a big mnuscle and it needs to be intramuscular, but some reach their bum and do them.  Best of luck for your EC.

L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco hun think clinic a little over cautious here. I have done three cycles with gestone always in bottom (I find standing in front of full length mirror easiest) will post more later when back at computer as too slow from phone love Suitcase x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose so so happy for you!! That's amazing!!!  Rest up and take care x x x       
   for your embies x x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Rose about all those eggs!   for a real party overnight. 

Coco, hope you get the gestone injections sorted out.  

Lots of  to all current IVF-ers. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## wizard

Rose great news!    

Coco I hope you've got some good eggs in there and that this is your time.

Wizard x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco honey - hope you get some good advice re gestone inj.... Never had them so can't help honey... 
All the best and       for EC and ET x x


----------



## Felix42

Claire, wishing you lots of   for the scan tomorrow.  It is very difficult to keep up enthusiasm I know.  I''m just   that this is the one for you.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Claire honey        for lots and lots of little follies tomorrow.  Am sure you'll be fine!!  Wishing you all the luck in the world x x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem - sorry you're feeling a bit down. It's tough to keep going each time isn't it? Glad you had a good weekend though, and sending you a big  
Hope all goes well at scan tomorrow and you are pleasantly surprised by lots of follies coming along

Rose - great news on your EC, sending    for fertilisation overnight...

Coco - happy to chat on phone in the week if it would help. I basically stand in front of full length mirror in bedroom, draw (not actually with pen!) quarters on buttock, make sure I'm in the top outer quadrant, then stick the needle in (usually warm up the gestone first, and ice the spot where I'm going to inject) and then press the plunger. I do find it easier to do with my right hand so probably tend to do more injections on the right than the left, but I try to alternate a bit as you do get a bit lumpy and bumpy after the injections. I've never had any problems doing this, have done it in hotel bedrooms etc as well as the comfort of my own home! I won't say it's exactly a pleasant experience, but it's certainly do-able....

There's someone here on FF called Kara who has video'ed herself doing gestone injections. She lies down on the bed and does it that way. I found that more awkward but if you google gestone injection or search for it on here, I expect you will find the video quite easily and you could have a look and see how you feel about trying that way

Anyway, am in and out, out and about this week but do call if you want to chat and I'll get back to you if I can't get to the phone. Or send me a text and I'll call you at a good time for you...

That was a bit waffly, sorry folks! 
Sure I've missed some people, so sending positive vibes to everyone currently going through tx, 
lots of love,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Rose - I'm pleased to hear EC went well and you got so many eggs   .  It's so funny how one cycle can differ so much from the last one.  Rest up and all the best for tomorrow.  Let's hope you get plenty of embies.

CoCo - good news about your last scan.  You should hopefully get a nice lot of eggs from all of those follies.  I had to inject progesterone intramuscular into my bum during my last cycle.  The thought of it was scary but it really is not as bad as you think it is going to be.  You just need to be a good contortionist.  Actually I did like Suity did and I looked up YouTube for some videos of ladies self injecting the stuff.  It gave me lots of tips and also some comfort to see that other ladies have managed to do it own their own.  You will be ok  

Claire - Oh dear, I am sorry to hear you are not feeling that enthusiastic about this cycle but I am with you that it is so hard to stay positive.  I am hoping to have one last shot with my own eggs in September even though I am convinced it is not going to work for me.  Good luck for the scan tomorrow.  I hope it brings you good news and lots of lovely follies.   

How are you doing Wizard and Loubi?  

Sima xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco have you tried contacting Ali's of Shadwell (Yasser as it is now)? They might be able to sendyou some needles.... 
It's a shame your clinic can not sort something out for you.
All the best x x x x


----------



## dottiep

Coco - I did my gestone injections in my leg.... not sure why some recommend the bum??

I did find it difficult so switched back to cyclogest as clinic said there is no evidence to suggest one is better than the other..       Sorry - that probably doesn't help much!

Dx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - the emla cream should help, as does a block of ice on the spot for a few mins before injecting. I only had actual pain once and I think I might have hit a sore spot that time, as every other time it was just uncomfortable rather than painful...

Think I might have some blue needles, let me check....I use green because the liquid goes through quicker so the injection is over faster....funny how all clinics are different isn't it - mine told me to use green not blue!

You'll be fine  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Sima

Coco - I think you should be able to get needles from your chemist though you might need to have a prescription.  I got all of my needles from the clinic when I had my first cycle in the UK and when I was in the US it was a mix between getting them from the clinic and the chemist.  I used  22g 1 1/2 needles.    They are brown but I got them from the US so I am not sure if they use different colours here.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - sorry it's all stressed you out so much
Try not to worry, the gestone is really not that bad
Did you watch 1st part of Wuthering Heights last night? Was fab, well worth it....second part is on at 9pm tonight so I am looking forward to that  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I used green needles, even though the guages are one size larger than blue you in fact need less pressure to force the liquid though, but some people use blues (the lengths of needles can vary it is the colour that signifies the guage - hole in the middle of the needle).  Your Dr should be able to give you a prescription for the needles  or ask you clinic for needles and syringes.  I personally found them less painful than the subcut stimms in the tummy injections!  

I am also terrified of having the cannula in the hand,can't do my own sub cut injections and had hypnotherapy. Emla may help but it numbs the skin, as does a bag of ice and gestone goes into the muscle. To be honest I didn't bother with either.

Good Luck- and don't worry if you get stuck one day doing them then pop in a cyclogest and sort it out the next day with the practice.

Rose hope that you are recovering and your eggs are making sweet music in the lab!!
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Nite nite coco x x


----------



## lulumead

brilliant news about eggs rose.

coco: hope you are doing ok post trigger.

claire: hope follies have grown nicely.

love to everyone else....sorry read all the posts but can't remember where everyone is at  

xxx


----------



## lulumead

great news Rose. sending you lots of    
xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Congratulations Rose, that's great news. Best of luck for ET...  

Coco - hope you are feeling a bit less stressed today

Just back from clinic, as expected complete waste of 4 hours on train/tube and £35 in train/parking costs as lining is already 7.5mm and good quality so nothing to worry about and just have to go back again in a week to check all OK. Could easily have skipped this scan - agh.....
Oh well, must get on with some work having taken the morning off for the scan

Suitcase
x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Brilliant news Rose - great fert rate too  
All the best for ET  
OneStep


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* Fantastic news on your number of embies,I have everything crossed for you that you get to go to blasts 

*Suity* What a waste of time that was !! Oh well what the clinic say, we do !! 

Glad that the lining is nice and think though 

Well I am officially PUPO with 1 x blast and 1 x expanding blast on board 

big hugs to all 

Sarah x x


----------



## lulumead

good news sarah.xx


----------



## Sima

It's all go on here........

Great fertilisation rate.  You must be so happy.  Roll on Thursday/Saturday.

Suity - good news re the scan.  Sorry that it was a real pain though.  Wouldn't it be great if the LWC had a satellite unit on the south coast.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah congrats on being pupo      

Suity fab news re lining -shame you had to go in tho - better to check everyone ok early on tho.    you'll be pupo in no time!!!

Sarah all the best for today's scan    

Rose!!!  What can I say??  Fab fert rate honey           for you little embies 

Coco - how are you honey??

Hello to everyone x x x


----------



## Sima

Claire    I am so sorry.  Have you sent the results through to Stepan yet?  Maybe he will increase your meds or make you stimm a bit longer.  Let's hope that 4 follies equals 4 eggs and they are 4 fab ones.  You just need to have one little fighter in there so there is still hope.  I do know what you are going through so chin up.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Honey claire        - there is still hope - my friend had 4 follies and went on to have a bouncing baby boy who's now a year old. She was in her early 40's.
am sure Stepan will advise you


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Cem, have been thinking about you today and wondering how it was going, sorry not such good news, but is still early days so see what Stepan says....
Plus, 4 good follies is better than no follies at all. Look at all my follies/eggs over the past cycles and what good did they do me?!
I know it's hard though, I felt exactly the same when I went from 20 eggs to 8 in the space of a few months....
Sending you   

Great news Rose, Midnight and Coco that all is going as planned for you....

My donor has her scan tomorrow so more news then although she only started stimms last Friday so not expecting too much...we'll see...

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Cem so sorry to hear that you are disappointed with the follies.

Rose really hope that your follies keep doing well

Suity glad to hear that you/your donor is underway

Sarah  for your 2ww

L x


----------



## Felix42

Claire, sorry to hear of your disappointment with your follies. As the others say though its quality that counts.  that the magic one is amongst those follies!

Coco, fingers crossed for tomorrow.  

Rose, that's brilliant news re fertilisation. Fingers crossed for ET!

Suity, what a bind to have to drag yourself in for the scan but at least it was all good news.  for your donor's scan too. 

Midnight, brilliant news to hear you are PUPO.   for an easy 2ww and great result at the end of it!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Claire - please don't give up. My cycle this time was completely different from the previous one - it looked like there was a chance none of them would make it on day 2... but it would appear that at least one is hanging on in there... you just don't know which one of the follicles there is going to be the right one. 
Take care
Thinking of you   
OneStep


----------



## lulumead

hello all

it is busy on here. yippeee.

claire: sending you lots of     for a folly increase and 4 perfect eggs already in the ones you have.

coco: I think the circles sound like a great idea, needs must, why the hey not!  Another amusing tale to tell little one when they arrive.
 to everyone else.

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco Really hope EC goes well and that you have no oHSS


----------



## winky77

oh heck......I am so behind....just finding it a bit hard to absorb self in FF at the mo.....think I am in denial about starting TTC again?!?!?

Have been thinking about everyone lots tho....

Coco......good luck for EC tomorrow!  

Rose....top crop girl!  and going strong... 

Suity.....looking forward to hearing about your donor's scan!  

CEM...posted on abroadies and Reprofit.....I know you will be disappointed but it is quality over quantity when it comes down to it.   

lol to everyone....

..Winky


----------



## wizard

Claire I'm sorry that you are disappointed with your follies and I understand completely but as others have said it is still early days and at our age it really is quality over quantity!  I like to think that all those super hormone drugs are being concentrated on a few eggs and they're getting lovely and big and strong.  

Rose I hope your embies are doing well, great fertilisation.

Coco good luck today and I hope you get some great eggs and feel ok after EC.

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco that is fantastic new, really hope your OHSS keeps away.  Don't worry about having a drip ARGC and some other  routinely give ladies IV fluids in recovery.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

coco brilliant news honey       for your embies x x


----------



## lulumead

great news coco...hope lots of action tonight   
xx


----------



## Sima

Coco - fantastic news.  I hope you recover quickly from the EC.  When do you have your first progesterone injection?


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - great news that all went well. Hope you feel better from the EC soon and wishing you lots of luck for good fertilisation overnight....and don't worry about the gestone you'll be fine!

No news from donor today because LWC are their usual hopeless selves and didn't call me. Then when I called at 4.45 the nurses had all gone home. Agh....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Thinking of you ladies 

Coco glad today went well - I'm stressing a little over injections and mine are the tiny ones   sure I'll be ok after the first though.  Lots of luck this is the one for you    

Rose hope it's good news tomorrow    

Love
Jovi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Jovi 
when do you start hun- can't be long now!!

L x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

If AF plays ball around 12th Sept - oh flip, that's only about 10 days away   
Jovi x


----------



## madmisti

First off apologies - this is total ME post 

So, my donor's EC is 14th Spetember. My natural AfF was due 30th August so iI didn't see the need for the depot shot to synch me with donor as in synch anyway by co-incidence. However, Stepan insisted I have it - on 24th August - so I did. And no sign of AF. Emailed S today and got this reply:

This is not good

Can you have US scan done tomorrow

If lining less then 5mm you start taking Estrogens from Friday with NO DEPOT SHOT

So how confused and worried am I - what does NO DEPOT SHOT mean when I have already had it 

Have replied as follows:
 I don't undertand your reply. I had the depot shot on the 24th August as per my treatment protocol. An ultrasound is surely meaningless at this point brecause I haven't bled so the lining I have now is the one which I will lose when I bleed, and then I start to build the lining ready for ET.

Waiting for him to get back to me urgently - or will ring emergency number tomorrow nmorning

I just have a really horrible feeling this is all going to go wrong 

Don't think I'll sleep tonight
M


----------



## madmisti

Thanks Rose - have posted on donor eggs and Reprofit threads but a bit late for most people! Just really hoping AF turns up in night    (always seems to begin at night with me for some reason!) and then I can start drugs and won't worry so much. Failing that, hope you're right and will get some clarity from dr tomorrow. Good luck tomorow hun - either with ET or waiting for day 5 transfer. you'll soon be PUPO either way  

Take care
M xx


----------



## winky77

cem said:


> Winky - I know it's hard to throw yourself back into it again, but I'm sure you'll be fine. And you've done everything possible to give yourself a good chance. Stepan will barely recognise you


I think he'll recognise the lady bits.....they look just the same....and he's seen them more than any other bloke has in the last year!

Just a quick post from me.....am off to sleep and will have wishful dreams to bring on Misti's AF and to get Coco's eggs and wrigglies making whoopy!

Lol to everyone else....

..Winky


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Responded to you on the Abroadies thread, hope it all gets sorted soon for you 

*Rose* Waiting for the phonecall is a nightmare isn't it, every minute feels like an hour. Hope you get some lovely strong embies to transfer 

*Coco* Great news on the number of eggies.   that they did their magic over night !

*winky* Stepan has seen my lady bits more than any other man ever has, so he should count himself very lucky indeed !!  

Am flying home today, which I am happy about as I miss being at home and just being normal........well as normal as I will ever be 

The 2ww is driving me insane already and I still have 10 days left to go !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## kylecat

Brilliant news Coco! well done! I was bad after my egg collection - practically doubled up in pain for several days and hardly able to get myself out of bed! Make sure you rest up loads  

Love Kylecat xxx

PS - good luck to all others having IVF   - Suity, hope LWC get their blooming act together!


----------



## Sima

Rose - congratulations on being PUPO  .  You must be pleased you left your diary open for that last minute call.  They really don't give you much notice do they.  

Coco - Excellent fertilisation result.    

Good luck to all the other IVF ladies.


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Congratulations Rose- they sound like a good set! (of triplets?  ) - good luck for the 2ww.    

Coco - great fert results. Fingers crossed they all behave themselves now    Hope things settle down soon and you feel more comfortable.    

Suity - sorry to hear the clinic is causing you yet more grief... I hope it's all resolved asap  

Best of luck to you all 
OneStep


----------



## winky77

Hurrah for PUPO Rose and a Big Fat 8 embies for Coco......have everything crossed which is decidely easier with all the yoga......and yes Lou,  I can almost bend over far enough to see my lady bits!!! 

CEM....are you packed yet!! 

Misti......any news/ AF/ action?!

Have a question ladies.......gestone injections .....know some of you have moved onto these now......am thinking I should probably try it.......thinking of raising with Stepan......why did you guys decide on them? 

lol to everyone....

..Winky


----------



## wizard

It is so very busy on here!

Firstly, misti     It is so stressful when things don't go as you expect them to in this game, and it is frustrating when you can't get any clear answers or advice.  I can't help you I'm afraid but I hope you manage to speak to someone and get some resolution.  As for the wrong name, that would make me pretty cross!  

Coco great news on your embies and I hope they continue to cleave beautifully for a blast transfer.  Hope the ovaries settle down too.

Cem do you go back for another scan before heading out to Brno?  Fingers crossed some little 'uns have caught up, but we know it only takes one  

Rose fantastic news on your transfer, they sound super embies and I hope it's a manageable 2ww for you.

Sarah hang on in there, I so hope it's that last time you're ever driven mad by the 2ww.

Suitcase I hope you've heard back from the clinic by now.....

 to anyone I've missed.

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

sorry CEM ...will delete a few now!!


----------



## wizard

Claire I wish my clinic was so relaxed about the scans.  I went in today for my day 6 and have to go again tomorrow because my lead follicle was 1mm too small to start on the cetrotide.     Then I'll be in again every other day.  Makes work a nightmare.

Fingers crossed for Sunday, not long now.

Wizard x


----------



## wizard

Claire I'm hoping Thursday or Friday next week (not Weds as it's my birthday!).  But who knows.  I'm so impressed that Reprofit just sets a date for EC and that's it.  How many days do you stim for?

Wizard x


----------



## wizard

Claire I'm on day 6.  *Taps fingers impatiently*

Do you get scanned again before EC?  Although I guess it's a bit late by then to do anything about it because you've already done the trigger.  My first cycle - LP - I stimmed for 14 days    Better to give the time for blasts though, and if you don't need it you can just enjoy those days with your sister.

Wizard x


----------



## midnightaction

Woohoo lots going on , on this thread today. Am sat at the airport waiting for my connecting flight, am feeling a bit teary don't know what it is, maybe just all the events of the last week finally catching up with me........will be fine as soon as I get to the other airport and my mummy comes to pick me up !!! 

*Rose* Congrats on being PUPO, welcome to the madness that is the 2ww 

Hope that those embies stick and hold on tight for you 

*Coco* Great number of embies, I am sending   that they continue to grow big and strong

*winky* I tried Gestone on one of my cycles, they didn't really give me a reason just said it might help more as it stops AF from coming. I had a very bad experience with it that I won't go into as I know some of the ladies on here are using it and I don't want to be one for scare stories, but I would never choose to use it again. I use utrogestan and I find that, that works just as well as gestone and my AF has never shown up before it should of. It's personal choice I think, and if it makes you feel more comfortable using Gestone then I say go for it 

*Claire* So close now, I left a little bit of sun in Brno for your arrival, didn't get time to put the banner or red carpet out though 

*wizard* Happy birthday in advance for next week 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

*misti* Hope you got everything sorted. If I had known Stepan was being naughty I would have gone in and had a little chat with him this morning !! 

Sarah xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Gosh, can't keep up on here today so much going on!

Rose - congrats on being PUPO and all the very best for the 2WW, you've a good crop on board there so here's   for a positive outcome for you

Coco - great fertilisation results, hope you are feeling better from EC soon and that the embies develop well over the next few days

Winky - same as the others re gestone, bled early on first 2 cycles with pessaries but got to test day on cycles with gestone...now not sure if that means gestone actually more likely to result in BFP or not, but at least I can relax knowing I will get to test day and not be constantly knicker checking (although I still do that even on the gestone!)

Wizard and Cem - hope all going OK with stimms. Happy flight Cem and enjoy Brno. Great that your sister is coming out to be with you - so much nicer to have someone to hang out with...and carry your bags!

Sarah - have a good connecting flight, you'll be home soon. Have a relaxing (ha ha!) 2WW, sending    for a happy outcome

Misti - hope all is sorted out now for you, sounds like it's been rather stressful over the last 24 hours   

As for me, donor has another scan tomorrow so expecting a call from the clinic in the afternoon with an update. That will still only be 6-7 days in (she started stimms last Friday) so a while to go before EC/ET I think...just trying not to stress about whether she's got enough follies. The downside of UK tx is no back up plan - if there's not enough eggs then that's it, we cancel the cycle for me. At least in Brno you always have a back up donor....oh well, just got to stay positive

Good luck all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - fab news on embies    Bet you can't wait to get them on board!

Rose - brill embies - definitely triplets for you   (if you find them too much, I'll happily take one off your hands   Hope 2ww isn't too dreadful, and you get a very happy result at the end of it  

Suity - any news on donor yet - can't believe they are so bad at communication - you definitely need to complain  Oh, you just posted - hope it's good news tomorrow and there will be plenty for both of you  

Wizard - grief that's a lot of scan! Hope they all show good progress thougg  

Claire - you're nearly there!!  You packed yet?  

Winky - can't answer your question re gestone but just to say that when I have had my HCG's done, I have asked them to do a progesterone level as well. So I can tell Stepan what my levels were after both FETs and he can guage whether they are high enough and therefore can stick to Utrogest, or need higher dose etc. Of course hope everyone's next cycle is their last, but it is useful info if the cycle fails. Suppose it's useful even in a  successful cycle actually  - to let them know if you are absorbing enough to maintain pregnancy.

Sarah - safe journey home with those precious embies on board hun! Would have liked to see you give Stepan a telling off    

As for me, I am feeling a bit happier   Couldn't get through to the clinic ( got answerphone all the time  ) and Daniella answered the 24hr phone and said I needed to ask Stepan. Anyway, he has emailed me and said current lining will have atrophied cos of depot so not to worry if i don't bleed. I am still concerned that I won't get as good a lining though - and will be very cross if it is anything less than I had for the 2 FET's - when I didn't do depot, as I expressed exactly this concern over doing depot when I didn't need to to synch with donor. We'll see  

Thanks to everyone for reassurance, sympathy and advice - you are a great bunch of 'gals'

I am off to indulge in lemon cheesecake to help me get over all the stress!! It is one of my 5-a-day too of course  

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

I can't keep up!!
Congrats Rose on being pupo!!!  Your embies sound fabulous!!    

And coco .... fab little embies there still growing!! Brilliant news.    

Misti glad S has put your mind at rest.  

Suity     for some good news from Donors scan

Am so confused.... who's next??

Am aching aftermajor session in the gym ... this ain't good for you!! LOL
Big hugs mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - it's egg share so I get half the eggs. For it to go ahead she needs to produce at least 8 eggs so we can have 4 each....bit nerve wracking waiting to hear how she is responding to stimms. Hoping for more news tomorrow....

re 3 vs 5 day transfer, what they say is that the benefit of going to 5 is that you can identify the very best ones - so if you lose some along the way, then they were likely weaker anyway....and the ones which survive would have been the ones to make it in the end
Not sure how much is really known about this and the success rates with 5 day blasts don't seem to be significantly higher than 3 day, but then again there's still such a lack of data that it's hard to say
General opinion does seem to be that if you can go to blast/5 day, then you should do...

Mini - I'm also aching - have been trying to increase my running speed in the gym over the past few weeks and finally got to 6 miles in an hour today....but I'm really feeling it now!

Misti - I didn't bleed this cycle and I've had no lining problem, so I'm sure you'll be fine. I was on the pill for nearly 2 months thanks to the LWC delay/other donor pulling out fiasco, and then I had the depot and came off the pill. They said I would bleed but all I got was a very little spotting (all old/brown blood) for a couple of days and then I started straight on the progynova. At Tues scan after less than a week on prog lining was already nearly 8mm....so the depot/pill/no bleed does not seem to have affected anything. Am sure you'll be fine  

Suitcase
x


----------



## blueytoo

Winky - I had cyclogest along for 2 cycles of IVF and bleed before test day and gestone and cyclogest together for 3 cycles and still bleed days before test day.

AFAIK the bottom line is that gestone is better if and only if you have a progesterone problem. If you bleed before test date it is because that cycle was going to fail anyway and gestone can't stop that from happening.

Coco - you would not loose any embryos by going to day 5 that would have survived if you did day 3 transfer. More and more clinics are now following the top US clinics in pushing for day 5 transfers, there is significant research done by the top guy in the US (Dr Sher) that shows that if an embryo doesn't make it to day 5 in the dish it would not have made it in utero. Here's a link about this from his blog with a really clear explanation:

http://www.ivfauthority.com/2009/08/blastocyst-vs-early-embryo-transfer.html

Effectively the only reason doctors do day 3 transfers is because their clinics either doesn't have the technology to culture to blasts or because poor responders, older woman and other patients potentially would end up with nothing to transfer due to quality etc.

/links


----------



## wizard

A rant if I may:

I am _fed up_ of the few close people I have around me telling me to be _positive_ about this IVF cycle. I know they mean well and want to chivvy me along but it is not helpful.

I am not being negative, I am not being gloomy. But after 4 failed IUIs and 2 failed IVFs (and folks I know many people including my great singlies FFers have been through worse than this so I am not holding the banner of most unsuccessful treatment cycles by any stretch of the imagination) my experience has been it hasn't worked so I have no reason to believe this one will be any different.

Of course I hope with all my heart and soul that it will be different, more than any of my 'optimistic' friends and family will ever know. I have enough hope to eradicate world poverty but this is not the same as positivity. I sometimes wonder if the people that tell me to be positive do so because they hate to hear me so unoptimistic. But sometimes I wish they would just let me be, just let me feel the way I do.

I know that in comparison I am 'lucky' just to be in this position, lucky to be even able to try to get pregnant. I don't want to sound 'woe is me'. But I don't feel positive about this cycle. I just don't. Maybe I am trying to protect myself against another BFN, I don't know. And I know it is much easier to be positive for others than it is for yourself. I guess I don't need boosting right now, I just need understanding 

Wizard x


----------



## winky77

thanks for all the gestone advice everyone!  Will ask Stepan what he thinks.  I've never bled early so not a problem there but have never had Progesterone levels checked either so might be worth a shot (literally!).

tis all happening on here !!!      to everyone......


ooo...Wizard...just got your post    I totally understand. 

lol

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Suity - thank you for reassurance. I wish Stepan had warned me I may not bleed and ok if I don't - would have saved me a LOT of stress and worry    Have decided to do lining scan a bit earlier - just to reassure myself, and give me time to make any changes if necessary. Hope your donor produces some top quality eggs for you! Strange to think my donor will be stimming now, but I will know nothing until EC  

Coco - am no expert on Day 3/Day 5 - but I do know that there is not 100% agreement on it amongst fertilty experts. And I know people who have had babies through both.

Wizard -    You allow yourself to feel whatever you feel hun - there is no 'right' or 'wrong' way to feel - and it does get harder to have optimism and enthusiasm the longer the journey goes on. But how you feel doesn't affect the outcome. We are here to have PMA for you, but also to support you on this wearisome and draining journey  

Thanks again to everyone who has helped me the last 24hrs - whether through advice, explanations or empathy    Means so much  

lol
Misti x


----------



## lulumead

Hi Wizard...I can totally empathize with you on this...its hard to keep believing it will happen. I feel very similar to you, so really nice to read it    3 iui's and 2 ivf's haven't worked so far so why now....but of course we know it can which is why we keep going and we have to keep in mind that at least we have the option to try.
After my little week with the American, I'm beginning to question if I shouldn't just have some time away and see what could happen there...but that seems such a long shot that maybe I just need to get on with it. Its hard to know what the right decision is sometimes as no easy option.

On another note...I'm trying to get hold of a Puregon Pen...I have the cartridges and needles but no pen. Clinic say the manufacturer won't give them one, and that GP needs to write a presrciption for it....anyone got one knocking about?  Think someone kindly offered me one before but then I used Gonal F.

Thanks
xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I've got one too if you need it Lulu....no chance of me using Puregon anymore now my eggs have been shown to be so bad....

Wizard -    we all understand totally. I've got to the point now where I don't tell people about it because that's easier than hearing their well meant but inappropriate comments! The only people who know I am doing this DE cycle right now are you lot and my counsellor. No one else - not even my mum and sisters. They all think I am on a waiting list (which I am at CRM so not a lie exactly)
Am finding it much easier to manage my emotions not having to talk about it with everyone. Although I couldn't do it without FF and my fab single friends to help me through  
Thinking of you Wizard and hoping that this is the one which makes it all possible for you  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - glad the gestone didn't hurt today...warming it definitely helps  

Warning - bit of a 'me' post coming up now as need to vent....

So, clinic just called and on day 7 of stimms donor has lots of small follicles and all is looking OK. Nurse says nothing to worry about but follicles still small and unlikely to be doing EC until w/c 14th Sept. Apparently average time on stimms is 12-16 days and some people go longer (pretty much everyone I know has done 10-12 days but there you go - I guess the clinic knows best?)
Anyway, I am flying to Helsinki on Mon 21st Sept and am doing presentations to 100s of people on Tues, Weds and Thurs of that week. This has been booked for months and I deliberately scheduled it to be late enough in Sept that tx would be either finished or I would be on 2WW (which I was OK with). But because we keep being delayed with first donor pulling out, then this donor not having her baseline scan until a week later than I was originally told, the timing is starting to look very close indeed to me needing to be on a plane/in Helsinki. I am now really worried that if the timing slips back any further, I may be looking at ET when I am supposed to be in Helsinki - and then what do I do?

I just can't cancel this Helsinki trip now - it's completely unthinkable. It would mean cancelling hundreds of people and essentially having to invent some terrible illness as the reason why I couldn't go. More lies...which I hate. 
But I can't not have ET after all the time, emotions and money which have gone into this cycle.

Now I know there is little point worrying about this until we know more about how the donor is progressing. She's back in on Monday, so just have to hope for growth spurt over weekend. Nurse says nothing to worry about but I am VERY worried at this point.

It seems like every time I end up with some work clash even when I do my absolute best to avoid it. I know it's not the clinic or the donor's fault exactly, but I'm just SO angry that the timings keep slipping and there doesn't seem to be any reason for it, and they never keep me properly informed. And now I shall just be worrying all the time that we're going to get to w/c 14th and she's not going to be ready and there aren't going to be enough days to go to blast (if that were even an option) etc etc
And I just wanted it all to be relaxing and stress free this time  

Sorry folks, I know it's silly to even be stressing about something which might not even happen. But at the same time I need to work out what I'm going to do if it does happen - I mean if I do have to pull out of the Helsinki trip

AGH - why can't it all just be simple for once?

Just have to   that her follicles grow over the weekend because I'm running out of time here...pls send follicle growing vibes!

Sorry to whinge and moan, I know in the grand scheme of things this isn't the disaster I'm making it out to be and I need to get a sense of proportion, but right now I just feel VERY stressed indeed  

Suitcase
x


----------



## kylecat

Suity - really hoping that all goes to plan - it's just not the kind of thing you want to be worrying about over the weekend. If only we all didn't have to work, then we would have plenty of time for any treatment, appointments or looking after children! I am keeping fingers crossed that her follicles grow quickly - mine were quite small to begin with but once the puregon builds up in your system then they tend to have a bit of a growth spurt.

Lots of luck
Kylecat xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Suity - would you think about having the embryos frozen if you are due to be in Helsinki when ET is due? I know it's not ideal but as a back up plan it might work. It sounds like you have no choice but to go to Helsinki so that may be your only option. On my last egg share cycle I had to stay on the BCP for longer than normal, an extra week because the recipient wasn't ready. Unfortunately that worked out really badly for me which made me furious as I ended up not having ET. All my other cycles were perfect timing wise and I only stimmed for 8-10 days each time.

It is so frustrating when everything doesn't go to plan.


----------



## lulumead

suity...that is so stressful, big    . Hard when you feel like you have done everything you can and its all relying on someone else.  Would freezing be an option? And if it came to it would you be able to get someone else to do it for you...you could come down with swine flu at the last minute...that could genuinely happen to anyone.
Try not to think about it (easier said than done) until Monday and then you might have a clearer picture of what can happen.

Coco & suity thanks for offer of pen...its becoming quite a palaver so if you have one you can spare that would be great.  I'll PM my address.

xx


----------



## wizard

Suitcase how incredibly stressful for you, the uncertainty of the timing is just a nightmare.  Thinking about the dates, the latest she could go in for EC is probably Wednesday 16th, which would make the trigger Monday 14th and this would be 17 days of stims for her which even by LWC standards is longer than they would expect.  I know there are no guarantees but I would have thought it quite unlikely she will stim for this long and as others have siad she may suddenly have a growth spurt.  At a hideous push could transfer be as late as Monday 21st with a later flight?  I know this is cutting it fine, and stressful beyong belief but EC could go as late as Friday 18th which would be 19 days of stims (extremely unlikely).

I understand about not wanting to cancel the trip, it is so very very hard.  On the one hand I think that getting pregnant is way more important than a trip to Helsinki and you have invested a hell of a lot in this cycle.  At the same time life continues and we have commitments that can not just be dropped.

I just hope that you don't even have to think about what you are going to do and that EC is sooner than you expect.

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks everyone for your kind words...I know I've just got to sit this one out for a few days and hope it all works out OK

Worst case scenario I will of course invent a funeral, swine flu or something else which means I have to delay/cancel the trip - tx is far more important than work. I'm just mad because I planned it all so carefully so it wouldn't clash and now the donor has been delayed so many times that it's all potentially clashing after all  

I have emphasised several times to the clinic how difficult this all is, and how important it is to keep me informed, and they know it's a 4 hour round trip for scans/appts etc and they know I am going to Helsinki. Needless to say they couldn't offer any options....but then again they never can. The nurses don't even seem to be able to acknowledge that it's an issue - sometimes I think all I actually want them to do is say "gosh, that must be really difficult, I'm sorry it's so stressful" - after all it's not as if I can really expect them to find a solution - but a bit of empathy wouldn't go a miss

Anyway, have just spent 3 and a half hours getting to my sisters (usually takes 1.5 hours - M25 at a standstill so tried M4/North Circ and that was at a standstill too) - arrived just as they were dashing out of the house for their theatre trip so was plunged straight into bath and bed for 3 kids...so not had time to dwell on it. Weekend will proceed in much the same way so at least it will take my mind off it and hopefully the news will be better on Monday

Thanks again all, I don't know what I'd do without you...especially as no one else knows about this cycle so I can't vent my frustrations elsewhere....

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco well done on the Gestone!!!!  

Suity what a nightmare, we do get stressed about things and somehow it always works  out.  We are so used to controlling all aspects of our lives and yet darned TTC  tx is nothing that we can control!!!  I wouldnt' invent a funeral I have worked at 2 places where someone did for a day off (can't remember why) got caught out when flowers arrived from the employer, and they ended up getting dismissed!  I would explore Coco suggestion of a back up plan b, and maybe some urgent medical treatment needed (not a million miles aware from the truth) after all if you had something like acute abdo pain and got admitted to hospital you wouldn't be able to fly. Is there anyway you could/would/want to tell the truth?  

Wizard it is hard to remain positive all the time, esp when we get knocked with disappointment.  You are allowed and it is normal.  

Have a good weekend
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

JJ - good point on the funeral - I prob wouldn't have invented that anyway...feels like tempting fate somehow if you know what I mean

It will have to be an illness of some type if I do have to cancel....I really really don't want to tell them what I am doing. I've said nothing for 2 years and I don't want to start talking about it now. Especially as we are being re-organised (again!) at the moment and I will prob have a new manager and team by 1st Oct and I wouldn't want to go into that with the first thing being I tell them about IVF...

Just really praying it all works out and I can have ET just before I go to Helsinki - not ideal from flying and having to work during 2WW, but better than it all clashing and me having to make things up to get out of the trip
Hopefully all will be clearer on Monday  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - sorry you're feeling so bad again....get lots of rest tonight and hopefully you'll be feeling better tomorrow
Can your parents help out over the weekend so you're not having to do it all yourself whilst feeling so uncomfortable

 

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Enjoy your drug free day Claire...and good luck for EC....

Suitcase
x


----------



## lulumead

big hugs Coco....hope the pain eases up and you can still ET on monday.

Claire: hope all goes well in Brno...enjoy being drug free  


xx


----------



## wizard

Oh Coco you poor thing it does sound like you're suffering.  I really hope you start to feel better soon.   

Claire enjoy the drug free day, it's an odd feeling I think.  Safe trip to Brno and I hope you don't have any delays.

Thanks winky, misti, lulu, suitcase, rose, JJ and Coco for your thoughts and understanding.  I do feel a bit better today although I think the drugs are making me very grumpy    Well, more grumpy than usual anyway!

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - sorry you are feeling so unwell - hope it settles soon and ET can go ahead as planned    

Suity -is very frustrating whne we try to plan/cover every eventuality etc and the 'gods' work against us. I hope that donor's follies grow fast and EC and ET can all happen in good time before your trip   

Claire - safe trip hun and good luck for EC on Sunday   

Wizarrd -glad you're feeling  a bit better - and i very much hope you're proved wrong about this cycle not working!!   

lol
Misti x


----------



## midnightaction

Apparently I am up at 5am again !!!  

*Coco* So sorry that your in so much pain, I know how bloated I get around EC and I don't suffer OHSS so you have my complete and utter sympathy 

*suity* Sorry it is such a stressful time, why are these things never easy 

It would be so nice if we could just take all the time off in the world (Well actually it wouldn't, daytime TV would drive us insane ! ) but we still have to conduct our lives as normal and that can really get in the way.

I hope that the donor is ready for EC soon and then you won't have to worry anymore 

*wizard* I understand how you feel, most of the time I just wanna lock myself away from the world when it comes to TX

I haven't told a soul about my treatment (Only you lovely ladies) and I never have, because I just can't bear to let my family down. I am so grateful to have this board to come to, think I might go insane otherwise 

*Claire* Massive congrats on getting the trigger shot done, so nice to know you have a drug free day, Have a safe and pleasant journey today and say a big hello to Brno for me when you get there 

Big hugs to winky, misti, lulu, rose, JJ, Claire(Feisty)

Sarah xxx


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* The dreams are horrible aren't they, once they wake me up I can't get back to sleep as I am worrying about them. Instead I find some rubbish to watch on the internet instead, right now I am watching Channel 4's Embarrassing Bodies...........not sure thats helping or making me worse !! 

Sarah xx


----------



## Sima

Morning ladies

This board is so busy at the moment.  

Claire - I am so sorry to hear about your cat.  I hope you managed to get an early appointment or failing that that your dad is able to take the cat to the vets.  I think you can always ask vet and the vet nurses to help out giving your Boo pills if it comes to it.  Have a safe journey and good luck for EC tomorrow.  You really don't need the stress but you will be in good hands   

Rose, Sarah - I hope you managed to get back to sleep after your early morning posts.  How funny - I woke up very early this morning as well but I did not get out of bed I just lay there until I fell back to sleep.  I think it has something to do with having so much on my mind.  I hope your 2ww is going well.   

Suity - Everyone has given you great advise.  This tx is so stressful and even more so when you are a spectator and so reliant on someone else.  I hope things become a little clearer for you over the weekend and you get some better news on Monday.  Hopefully the problem will go away then so try to relax.

Wizard - I am glad you are feeling much better now.  It is difficult to stay positive with every cycle and at the end of the day we are only human and sometimes we just need to let of steam and feel miserable before moving on to feeling something else.  I do think it is hard for people not going through tx to know what we are going through and they really just want the best for us but I don't think they understand sometimes we don't need cheering up we just want someone to understand and listen.  Good luck with the last few days of stimming.   

Coco - how are you feeling today?  I hope your pain has eased off a bit.  I can't imagine what you are going through.  I am glad the clinic is keeping such a close eye on you.  They know your history and they will do everything to give you the best chance in this cycle.  

Loubi - how are you doing mate?  Are you still down regging?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.  If I have then good luck to you too.

Sima xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I am so sorry to hear of your OHSS, and it is hard to get help for your LO if you haven't told people, but even non-IVFers  get sick/have upset tummies etc and need help so maybe you could ask another parent to pick him up/drop him off/go play for an  afternoon as you are unwell today. There is so research around that immune pts respond better to have FET and not ET at the time of IVF as the body has had time to calm down.  There are other OHSS ladies who have had their ET's deferred and had success. Good Luck.

Cem really hope your poor old cat is ok

Sima- have you made any decision what to do treatment wise.

Wizard so glad that you are refocused, emotional wobbles are allowed

Hi to everyone else.
L x


----------



## wizard

Claire glad you've arrived safely; read about your room on the other thread sounds lovely.  At least something has gone in your favour    I hope Boo picks up soon and the meds do their magic for her.  She's a real trooper at 21!

Coco glad you have managed to find some entertainment.  X-Factor will be the highlight of my evening too    Try not to worry about your embies, I think that what you have sounds pretty good and I'm sure if the clinic had any concerns they'd let you know.

Rose I can't stand brazil nuts!  Sounds like you are being very diligent.

Thanks everyone for asking how I am.  I'm ok, still not optimistic about this cycle and I just want to get it over and done with.  I have quite uncomfortable pains in my right side, where all but 1 of my follies are; I guess that means something is happening in there.  Another scan tomorrow will tell.  I've had a day of domestics which I've rather enjoyed: re-grouting the sink, putting up a shower thingy for my shampoo etc (only taken  me 3 years  ), sorting out the cupboard under the stairs (aka my very own Bermuda triangle), and cooking a very healthy and wholesome dinner.  

Love to all

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - can't answer your question I'm afraid. Glad your P's had poppet for a while so you could get some rest. Really hope you wake up feeling tonnes better tomorrow  

Claire - poor Boo    Glad it is something pretty straightforward though, and she is already responding well to meds. It's horrible leaving them at the best of times, but especially while they are ill    I'm going away for a few nights tomorrow - taking the dog but leaving the cats - they will NOT be pleased!

Wizard - I hope this is the last time you have to go through the trauma of treatment hun  

Lol
misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I think that the tiredness is IVF in general not the gestone.  District Nurses won't usually do anything to do with IVF as a lot of there workload used to be at the older end of the spectrum, doing dressings, medication management, bloods etc and providing care in the home that would be provided in hospital otherwise.  

I also found that getting my donor or his partner (both nurses) to do it quicker, in like a dart and then keep pushing it in was the least painful way.  It is a thick injection as it is oil based, I remember giving depot injection to mental health clients that were thick and it is harder to push through. As the girls say warming the ampoule rolling it between your palms or as some girls stick in their bra does warm it up and make it easier.

Even my GP didn't know what ICSI was, he said he understood IVF but not ICSI-bless.
Good Luck
L x


----------



## midnightaction

*Rose* I am not sleeping either (Combination of the progesterone and the pred) and it is really stressing me out. I keep getting really horrible intense dreams and then when I wake up I am too worried/scared to go back to sleep 

Last night I managed about 30 mins of sleep before I was up again, after which I just led around watching an entire series (5 hours worth) of "Whose line is it anyway" and finally fell asleep at 4am this morning. I feel so tired and worn out and I am back at work tomorrow which I know is going to make me even worse.

Oh well the things we do in the pursuit of our dream 

Sarah xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose - if your glass ampoules are shattering often there may be a fault with the batch as it shouldn't really happen, if you are snapping the top off correctly, there is sometimes a dot on the ampoule top and you push against this and it should snap straight off, if your pharmacist hasn't given you plastic ampoule snap covers, then use the alcohol wipe empty packet so if it does break you won't get cut.  You are right if it has shattered best not to use it as glass fragments can get into the liquid and sucked up through the needle, hence most people used to use a blue needle to draw up from glass ampoules.

Coco a depot injection is usually deep intramuscular injection often they are long lasting, like the anti psychotic medications or the injecatable contraceptive. (Can't say I've actually had either though only give then!). really pleased to hear that you are on the mend!

L x


----------



## Sima

Hi All

It's a me post coming up   .....but I haven't done one for so long so I hope you don't mind.

I've had lots to think about this summer and it is still so hard to know if I have made the right choice.  Anyway I decided not to go ahead with the myomectomy last week.  I would like to have one final shot of tx with my own eggs and hopefully I will be able to go ahead with my next cycle around the end of the month.  I got in touch with the Lister clinic last week and I have set up a follow up appointment with the consultant on Tuesday.  I was given a treatment plan by the clinic when I went to see them back in March but so much has happened since then that I thought I should have a follow consultation to ensure that I am still on the right protocol following my failed IVF in May.  I would also like another opinion about what to do with my fibroids.  When I saw the consultant in July I was told that it was 50/50 as to whether removing my fibroids would make any difference.  I also had a follow up phone consult with the Dr from Cornell in NY and he too would not come down one side of the fence or the other on the whole fibroid issue.  The Cornell doc also told me on the phone that they managed to get to my follies during EC but the majority of them were empty.  This is confusing because after egg collection he initially told me that the reason I got so few eggs is that they could not get to my left ovary.  I really do not know which story is correct so I sent the Cornell doc an email last week asking him to give me more info on what happened during the EC and to get advice as to whether the fibroids had obstructed EC.  I am still waiting for answer. 

Anyway.....let's wait to see what the Lister docs say.  Hopefully I can go ahead with IVF this month.  I will tell them about the whole EC fiasco and will see what they advise.  I have private medical insurance so if need be I could book myself in for a myo this week or next but I hope it does not come to that.

In the meantime I am beginning to investigate the options of using donor eggs.  I have been in touch with a couple of clinics.  It looks like Barbados or South Africa might be the best place for me.  Both have good success rates of 55% and 60% respectively but with SA being much cheaper.

Wish me luck and I'll keep you all posted.

Rose and Sarah - I hope you both start getting some sleep soon. It must be very irritating waking up at strange hours in the night.

Coco    I'm glad the gestone injections are going well.

Wizard - I hope you are feeling better today  

Bye Sima x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sima - sounds like you have been doing lots of thinking and it's great that you have a plan. Hope you get some more clarity from the various docs over the next week and you can get moving next month. Got everything crossed for you  

Rose/Sarah - sorry to hear you're not sleeping. I've been on the pred (25mg) for nearly 2 weeks now and so far my sleep has not been affected. I take it in the morning to keep any impact on sleep to a minimum. Also at the moment I'm still running/at the gym 3-4 times a week which I think is helping with sleeping - but that will prob have to stop during 2WW so we'll see...I've also not had any spots yet although I hear this is a common side effect...hoping they don't start cropping up. 

Coco - I found the progesterone did make me tired, but as others have said, I think it's also the stress of IVF in general which is very tiring. Especially as you had a tough EC as well....try to get as much rest as possible and really sending lots of    that this is the one for you and you don't have to go through this again
I also find pushing the gestone in pretty quickly is the best way to go - if it's warm it moves faster down the needle and I just try to get it done asap...

Hello to anyone I've missed, hope you've all had good weekends and are about to enjoy a relaxing Sunday evening!
Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti

Coco - glad to hear you are in less pain now - hope swelling subsides very soon  .When will they make decision on ET? Progesterone can def make you feel very tired but I found this lessened after being on it a few days.

Rose and Sarah - sorry to hear about side effects.Hope they settle soon and it will all be worth it when you get BFP's   I already suffer from insomina, nightmares and spots, so I'm going to be in trouble when I start the pred  

Sima -that is odd that they have told you 2 different stories about EC  Does make you wonder! Hope you get some clarification on the fibroids issue and can go ahead with tx asap. If you do end up needing to move to DE  I know Candee has just had that in SA and got a BFP  

Suity- I hope you get good news after donor's scan tomorrow and EC is early enough for you not to worry about ET clashing with work trip
 

Wizard - hope you've had a nice weekend hun  

Claire - you may have posted on other threads but I hope EC went well today and you have some lovely mature eggs   Sending 'lets get busy' vibes to your eggs and the     Ah -you posted while I was writing this! Did S give you a reason for not prescibing higher dose of pred? He was happy to put me on 25mg. Re gestone - if you haven't had any breakthrough bleeding whilst on oral, rectal or vaginal progesterone, then you probably don't need gestone. You could ask him about it though.Hope you don't get too lonely over there 

Sorry if missed anyone!

On a completely different subject, I am staying in a B&B in Norfolk for a few days ( visiting friends who are in a convent). Was quite surprised to find on arrival a notice in the room saying have to be out between 10.30am and 4pm! I didn't think they did this any more (and it wasn't mentioned on their website  )  Last time I stayed in a B&B I could come and go as I pleased. Is this still a standard practise at B&B's. Bit of  a pain as can only see friends between 10.15 and 11.15 am and again 3-4.30pm because of their prayer and work timetable, so I have to fill the time between  11.15 and 3. Oh well, they do have WiFi so now I have my laptop can at least use that.

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

COCO good luck thinking of you
L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, fingers and toes crossed that everything goes well today and that you recover from the GA very quickly.

     

A-Mx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - hope it all goes well and you feel better soon. Don't think gestone causes sickness, but could as Rose says, just be the stress of it all
 

Crap news for me today. Donor has 3 OK-ish size follies and lots of very small ones  - and has now been stimming for 10 days. Need at least 8 decent sized ones to go ahead with egg share as needs to be 4 eggs minimum each. She is back in on Weds and they will make the decision then whether to go ahead or cancel the cycle for me. I assume she will go ahead regardless, but if not enough follies then will convert to just IVF for her I guess...although I suppose she will then have to pay for it so not sure how that will work if she doesn't have the money?
Have cancelled my scan/visit to LWC tomorrow as last thing I want is 4 hour round trip tomorrow and then she doesn't even go ahead with egg share. Will go Friday instead assuming it's positive news on Weds. 

Not really sure how I feel. Part of me wonders if this is some sort of divine intervention - maybe I am just not meant to get pregnant? And then part of me thinks that's just silly, and why should I be any less meant to than anyone else? I do seem to have more than my fair share of bad luck/bad news on this journey though  
And I find myself wondering whether I actually want her eggs - does this difficulty to grow follies/eggs suggest they are not going to be the best quality? I really don't want to spend £6000+ on something which fails because of egg quality issues....need to talk to LWC about this on Weds depending on the news from her next scan. Am worried that they are not telling me the whole story and that actually this is all a bad sign and better not to go ahead - although not sure if I can pull out if she has enough eggs I think I have to go ahead? All very difficult....

So, still a waiting game until Weds afternoon and then I guess I'll know one way or another. Must be awful for the donor too....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity         I really hope that it is better news for your donors next scan.  Don't blame you cancelling scan for yourself though.  
Honestly - I think these things are really sent to test our resolve - if we can get through the TXing then we can do absolutely everything and anything afterwards!!  You are such a strong person, but only you can decided when its best to stop.  I've been thinking similar thoughts myself this week - although erring towards embryo adoption at Reprofit if things go pete tong next round.
     that there is a turn round - am thinking of you x x x x


----------



## lulumead

coco - hope you feel better and ET goes well.

Suity: crikey...it does feel like it is never easy for you. Not going for scan sounds like a sensible idea.    . Hopefully it will all turn out ok...sounds sensible to quiz the clinic a bit more about what this means as you say you dont want to waste money.

xxxx


----------



## Sima

Coco - I hope ET went well today and you are feeling much better now.  I look forward to hearing your news later on.

Suity - what can I say.....you are having such a hard time this cycle.    I do hope you get some better news on Wednesday.  Don't lose hope yet because things can change though I would have expected more after 10 days of stimming.    I guess there is still time for LWC to change the donor's meds and so their could be a growth spurt over the next couple of days.  Did the LWC tell you what would happen if the donor did not produce 8 follies min?  I ask because there is always the posibility of the donor donating all of her eggs to you.  I know you should not hang all of your hopes on this but it does happen.  Also please do not take the donor's slow response to stims as an indication of the quality of her eggs.  It could be the case that this is her first cycle and so the clinic simply did not find which drugs/dose/protocol work best for her.  I truly, truly hope that you get some better news over the next couple of days.  You are meant to be pregnant and one day you will have your baby so please don't even start going down that route ....

Sima x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco your embies sound perfect               for this cycle honey  x x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity isn't there always something to worry about    Hope it's much better news come Wednesday  

Sima nice to hear you're making plans to start again  

Best of luck to everyone about to start / already under way - it's so busy I'm loosing track!

Jovi x


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* I am so sorry that things are not going to plan with your donor at present. I was an egg sharer and like Claire said on my first cycle I did donate all of my eggs so I can maybe give you a viewpoint from the other side. I was given extremely low doses of stimms on my first cycle, I was only on 75iu of Menopur a day, which when you compare to the 375iu I am now seems ridiculously low. I was given such a low dose as the clinic thought I would over stimm on anything higher. I think this comes from the clinics being potentially worried about over stimming and then losing the sharers/donors from their programmes. My eggs were of good quality as they resulted in 2 pregnancies for my recipients so I don't think that amount of follieseggs at this stage is any indication of the donors quality, it is more likely she is just not getting a high enough dose of stimms.

When I shared it was the same rule that you to have a minimum of 8 eggs to be able to share. When I had my last stimms scan I had 9 good follies so was allowed to continue and go to EC. Unfortunately at EC only 6 eggs were retrieved and it was at that stage that I was advised I would no longer be able to share and would have to make a decision about what to do. I remember it still to this day as I only had 30 mins to decide and was given 2 options. Keep all the eggs myself and continue with treatment free of charge, but I would then never be allowed to egg share again, or to donate all of my eggs and then have another free cycle myself sometime in the future.

Was a very tough choice, because deep down all of us are a little bit selfish and I wanted those eggs for myself, but at the same time of me a very large part of me is compassionate to others and I knew that no matter how much I wanted those eggs there was someone else out there who maybe wanted them more. I was young at the time (24 years old) so I felt like I had chance to do it again, I was worried that my recipient may not have, I was concerned this was her last change and she might not ever get another go.

Even 5 years down the line on my 5th IVF 2ww if asked again I would still make the same choice. I did egg sharing because I wanted to help someone else out, and although the cheaper treatment was a part of it it was only a small factor.

Anyway, why am I saying this. It is not so I can look like I did anything special and gain peoples respect. It is because I want you to know to not give up hope that this is the right donor for you. I can not speak for your donor because I have no idea what she will do,(I also would not think any less of her if she decided to keep her eggs because I know how hard that decision is) but I just wanted to give you hope that if you hold on you might end up with a really wonderful gift from this lady.

Whatever you do though hun do not give up, if this donor does turn out to not be right for you then there will be another that will be. You deserve to have this baby as much as anyway and I know that with your continued strength of character you will get what you really want 

Sarah xx


----------



## madmisti

Sarah - I know this isn't why you wrote about it, but that is a truly beautiful thing you did   You deserve that amazing deed to be returned at last and get your BFP -SO SO hoping this is your time hun   

Suity -aggh - can feel your frustration -tis just one stress/worry after another    Hope and pray that you do get some eggs this cycle hun , but either way, never lose faith that you WILL be  a mummy one day - and hopefully soon    Hope it's better news on Wednesday.

Coco - congratulations on being PUPO and having those precious embies on board   So sorry you are still suffering though. Hope and pray this is the last time you will have to go through it ( unless you decide to try for a 3rd child of course!!)

Claire - have said it on other thread but so sorry hun - please please let that one precious little embie be the 'magic' one   

Ok, now my own rant coming up so be warned!!

I have now started bleeding ánd, although people have told me they bled this late and not to worry, I am really doubtful I will have a lining this time around to compare to those I had for the FET's ( 14 and 13.3mm) Have only got until Monday to build it up as that is EC day for donor, at which point I add progesterone and then it doesn't thicken up much - just changes to secretory lining. I am so bloody angry I did the depot when everything in me was screaming don't do it, but I felt pressurised into it by Stepan. Even if I do end up with just as good a lining, the stress and worry this is all causing is a nigthmare and totally unecessary in my view. If i hadn't had depot, would have had natural AF 30th August and had 15 days to build up lining, as with FET's.Have sent S quite a stern email  

Take care all
Leanne


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Sarah - thank you for sharing the perspective of the egg donor. I'm not in any way angry or upset with her at all and I will 100% totally understand if she goes ahead with this cycle and keeps the eggs for herself...

I'm trying to mentally prepare myself for it all being called off on Weds - although of course I hope it isn't. What I don't want is to go to EC, then not enough eggs, she keeps them and I end up having to pay and get nothing to transfer - I need to check again how it works and at what point it needs to be called off for me not to end up losing significant amounts of money

Will write a list of questions for LWC tonight so I'm prepared for the next update call...

Thanks everyone for your kind words, it means a lot to know you are all thinking of me (and my donor) and wishing me/us well,
Suitcase
x

PS Coco - great news. Hope the sickness passes and you have a stress free 2WW with a lovely positive at the end


----------



## midnightaction

*suity* Hun didn't think you were angry or upset with the donor at all and if that is how my message came across I am extremely sorry, that was not my intention at all. I just wanted to give you some hope that there may be a chance that your donor will decide to give you her eggs 

I know that at the Lister if the donor pulled out for any reason then the recipient did not have to pay, so I hope that is the case with your clinic as well. Not that, that will matter anyway because it won't come to that 

*misti* How annoying, that really does feel like a very short time to build up a big lining, but it has been known, I went from zero to 10 in 6 days so I think that with increased dose it is possible to get a lovely strong lining 

Sarah xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity so disappointing but might still happen of course!  If you can, ring tomorrow and get your answers to save you dwelling.

Fingers crossed.

RLxx


----------



## wizard

Coco great news on the blasts and I hope the tiredness and sickness wear off very soon.  I was only on cyclogest but I guess it's the same drug as gestone (just administered differently) and I was dog tired at the beginning of my last 2ww.  It was quite disabling.

Rose and Sarah, I'm sorry that you're both struggling to sleep.  Rose I don't think it will really make the difference between the embies implanting, but sleep deprivation is awful and I feel for you both  

Sima I hope Cornell get back to you and 'clarify' their story.  It all seems a bit odd, and must be very frustrating for you.  Especially as it impacts on future decisions about treatment.  I hope your appointment at the Lister goes well and I'm wishing you lots of luck with this cycle whichever route you take.

Suitcase I'm so sorry that your donor cycle is proving so tough and unpredictable.  What I would say though is it's very easy to see a series of events as meaning more than they are.  Just because this journey is tough does not mean we aren't meant to have children.  Sadly there is no justice, or rationale to having children.  It is, I believe, a combination of luck and chance with a dash of biology.  I so hope that one way or another things work out with your donor and I'll be watching out for your news on Wednesday.

RL great you had such a good midwife, I hope your tests all come back ok.

Misti I'm not surprised you're cross at how things have turned out with the depot.  Are you on drugs to build up your lining?  

I was training today and 6, yes 6 of 19 women in the room were pregnant.  And that's 6 visible ones! Why does it seem so easy for everyone ese?  I know it might not be but if feels that way sometimes. I also train in early years and part of this course is getting people to reflect on what it's like being a parent.  I've delivered this training for years and it's never bothered me but now I find it harder to listen to everyone's stories of their kids and being a parent.  And being 39 and childless (well 39 in a couple of days), I'm starting to feel like a bit of a  freak / alien   

Love to all

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Suity - sorry this is proving such a hard cycle. I hope things become clearer and there are enough eggs for you too (or the donor donates them to you). 

Misty - how stressful with the lining issues - I hope your lining is good by next week. 

Coco - great blasts! I hope the OHSS clears up soon. Can't you get the time as sick leave rather than annual leave? 

Sima - I hope things are clearer as to the next steps soon. Good luck.

Sorry to those of you I've not mentioned - I'm trying to avoid doing any FF emails at work (and it has to be said that I am concentrating better as a result!) but my home PC loses messages as I scroll up and down, and it's so hard to do personals... There are so many of you on here at the mo!! Wishing you the best of luck!

OneStep


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco so delighted that you got your blasts back  I have good vibes for you.

Suity it is so hard.  I know at CRM the donor doesn't pay if there are enough eggs for both.  After my experience in Spain I know you can end up getting nothing to transfer and paying for it, so do ask LWC for all the details and scenarios.
L x


----------



## madmisti

Pretty sure my DE IVF cycle will be cancelled -very heavy bleeding - flooding, clots etc. No way will I have a lining. Have emailed stepan to ask if it's even worth having the scan -just wasting even more money. 

I am absolutely gutted -and so furious I can't describe. With S for insisting I do depot shot when  I was in synch with donor anyway, and with myself for not following my gut instinct. I KNEW KNEW KNEW it would cause problems and just had a really bad feeling about it, despite everyone's reassurances etc ( this is not a dig by the way, I know people were only telling of their own experiences of having the depot and then either not bleeding, or having a bleed but still having a good lining for ET).

Flights and apartment are booked, depot itself cost £115, so that's all money down the drain - just to rub salt into the wound  

Misti


----------



## midnightaction

*misti* Hunny I am so sorry this is happening, it is even more upsetting that you never wanted to take the Depot in the first place and felt like you were forced to. Just goes to show that we sometimes know our bodies better than the doctors do !! 

I hope that Stepan can come up with some solution for you to rectify this situation and you don't end up loosing any more money then you need to do and you can still go out there for your eggs.

I have everything crossed for you hun, send me an email or PM if you want to vent as you know I am always willing to be a sounding board

Take care

Sarah xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti I really hope that your cycle can go ahead, but 'the patient knows best'.
Lx


----------



## Sima

Mistimop - I am so sorry.    I hope Stepan can come up with some answers for you. It must be so frustrating for you.  I hope you can still go ahead with this cycle but if it does have to be cancelled then let's hope Stepan can work his magic and find a donor for you so you can try again next month.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Misti - oh dear, looks like there's a few of us having a tough old time of it this month. Hope you get things sorted out with S and are able to go ahead one way or another. The beauty of Reprofit is that they can usually come up with a solution - they have so many back up donors prepped and ready to go that even if you need to delay to build lining, you might be OK 
Fingers crossed for you  

Wizard - I so know what you mean - everyone else just seems to get pregnant really easily...I turn 40 next year and most of my friends have already completed their families with 2-3 children, and here I am struggling to get started. It's very hard. But as everyone keeps telling me, just got to hold on to the hope that it will work for us one day - one way or another....and we'll be all the better/wiser parents thanks to waiting longer to get there 

Hello everyone else, hope all are doing OK

I have a list of questions for LWC, and will speak to them tomorrow as planned - I re-read the paperwork and it's clear that if cancelled before EC, I just pay £750. I need clarity on what happens if we get to EC but not enough eggs, but I can wait until tomorrow for that. Fortunately I have my counsellor on Thurs this week, so if it's all terrible news tomorrow at least I'll have someone to talk to about it on Thurs!

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Misti all is not lost - friend bled just before and her lining was still 12mm - she went onto have a BFP.


----------



## madmisti

Thanks for your support ladies but I spoke to Marek today ( S not in) and as soon as I said I am still bleeding heavily and donor's EC is Monday he said no way we can go ahead, which is what I was expecting but still terrible to hear it confirmed   He said I would have to wait to discuss  what happens next with S so I've emailed him asking for a time when I can call him tomorrow.

I am upset of course, and so bloody furious - mainly with myself because I had SUCH a strong feeling that I shouldn't do the depot but let myself be pressurised into doing it.

Once I have sorted out what happens next, will challenge them re the money this has cost me  - drugs ( mainly the depot itself perversley -£115), flights and accommodation, plus I have to now obviously alter all my plans for when i am going to be away etc.

And dealing with this amount of bleeding whilst away from home is a nightmare too - luckily not in any pain with it.

Will be copying this on other threads so don't bother re-reading!!

Misti


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti  so sorry to hear, I can empathise with you as lining not playing is my issue and I got there and was sent home 3 times, you feel robbed of your chance (not just your money) 

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Misti - no words to express the disappointment for you - wish I was wherever you are to give you a hug, buy you a drink and talk about nonsense to take your mind off tx for a nano second at a time.    

A-Mx


----------



## Teela

So sorry Misti, I can only imagine how frustrated you must be  

Teela
x


----------



## wizard

Oh misti how horribly disappointing, frustrating and upsetting for you.  I am so sorry you are going through this    , when it seems it could have been avoided.  It is very unfair and you just don't deserve it.

Wizard x


----------



## starbuck

Hi Misti - really sorry to hear how much the clinic have screwed you around and caused this problem.  Can totally understand why you are so annoyed and upset.  I wish clinics would accept we know our bodies better than them and 1 procedure doesn't suit all.  

Suity - hope you get better news from LWC today.  Am keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck to everyone else too.

Starbuck
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Sorry, just had to do that here since don't think colleagues at work would be impressed if I started shouting and swearing in the office...

So, LWC just called to say that actually they can't make a decision today (having said on Monday that they would make a decision today) - there is apparently still a chance donor will have enough follicles to go ahead with EC so they want to re-scan on Friday before they decide. Now whilst I appreciate that they, and she, do not want to cancel if there is still a chance, I am finding this very very frustrating. They will not tell me how many follicles/what size they are (suppose this is fair enough as I guess it's donor's info and not for me to know necessarily) - all they can say is it could still go ahead - although reading between the lines I am not optimistic at all

I just can't help but think that it's going to end badly....if it's looking so doubtful all along it seems unlikely to me that it's going to result in a good outcome. I am worried that even if she keeps going, there will simply not be enough mature eggs at EC. What happens with egg share is that they collect the eggs, divide them up between us (have to be 5 eggs each to go ahead), and only then look at which ones are mature/fertilise. If I go ahead to that point and get the minimum 5 eggs as a recipient, I have to pay for the full cycle even if I end up with none to put back because they are not mature/do not fertilise. Now I am absolutely not going ahead with this if there is a chance that I will get nothing to put back - I can't afford it either financially or emotionally. So I feel very confused as to whether I should (or if I even can?) pull out myself...
I mean even if she gets to the desired 10 follies by Friday, it just feels like it's been such a struggle for her and I can't help but think that she won't get 10 good eggs from those follies  - just all feels wrong somehow

Oh well, nothing I can do now until Friday I suppose. Might call either the donor co-ordinator or one of the consultants tomorrow but to be honest I don't think they would be able to help - what can they say after all? Impossible to say if outcome will be good or bad in this case. 

Also a bit worried about how long I have now been building lining/on prog etc, and whether the embies would even be going back in at the optimal time. Nurse keeps saying don't worry about that but I feel that I am being fobbed off and from what I read on here, all these delays are only making it worse from my perspective

So, anyway, enough of my moaning on, it won't change anything. Just got to find some patience from somewhere and keep going to Friday...feels like it's this big black cloud hanging over me  

We have now agreed that donor has scan first thing Friday, they will then call me and let me know the status. If it looks like going ahead, then I will go up to London for my lining scan. If not, then I am saved the journey into London at least (although I had to argue for this, initially they wanted me to come in first because her appt was at 12 - have lost count of the amount of times I have told them it takes me 4 hrs round trip to get to the clinic and why would I do that if the cycle was going to be cancelled? honestly, for the money we are paying for this tx, the service is dreadful...)

Don't feel you have to reply to this message btw, I just needed an outlet  
Back to work now, cinema with sister tonight so that should help take mind of it all at least...
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity I'm with Rose and Coco - this really is unacceptable tbh.  Isn't this stressful enough!!  without the will they won't they.  I dread to think what your donor is going through at the moment.  If it was me I know I'd be really upset at the thought of letting someone down.

Big big hugs      

Mini x x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks girls. Inspired by your passion, I called the clinic. First I was told I'd have to pay £125 to speak to a consultant - you can imagine how well that went down!
Anyway, long story short I sent an email outlining the issues and posing a series of questions and concerns and the consultant called me back within half an hour. We've talked and I feel somewhat more comfortable, although things are still uncertain. Apparently there were big changes between Mon and today in terms of donor response which is why they gave conflicting views - on Mon it looked like they would cancel, today it looks much more positive. So we wait until Friday to see if the next 48 hours go as well as the last 48....
Consultant assures me long stimms does not mean any lower quality eggs (not sure if I totally believe this though) and also that me being on prog for longer time also does not affect potential outcome (not sure if I believe that either - but perhaps I'm too sceptical)

She has promised that there will be a consultant available on Fri when I go in to the clinic to talk to me in detail about next steps. If donor is deemed OK to go ahead I can still pull out if I choose to - it's my decision (not saying I will do, but I feel better knowing I have the choice - just too much money to spend if things don't look really good on Friday rather than just average)

So another couple of days to wait for news, but at least I feel that they are listening to me and taking it seriously. Why they couldn't have had someone talk to me before now is the question, but at least they are making up for it to some extent

Thanks all for your continued support - must get very wearing listening to me rant on, but you're the only place I can come to having not told anyone about this cycle. Counsellor tomorrow evening and she knows all about it, so will be good chance to explore my feelings a bit further then in preparation for Friday

Off to gym now to vent a few more frustrations and then cinema with my sister - so at least a nice evening coming up  
Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie

suitcase of dreams said:


> I called the clinic. First I was told I'd have to pay £125 to speak to a consultant - you can imagine how well that went down!


Jesus Christ (is the strongest view I could find without swearing and being banned). Who the heck do these clinics think they are?

Very pleased you got _some_ answers Suity xxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Em - yes crazy isnt it? To be paying nearly £7k for a cycle and for that cycle to be going badly and for the receptionist to then suggest I pay £125 for the luxury of actually speaking to a doctor! Fortunately when I explained fully she was very efficient and the dr did call me back quickly so all ok in the end. But why cant they get it right first time and save us all the upset at what is already such a stressful time? Anyway just got to wait for fridays news now...but at least as you say I got some answers so I feel a bit better about it all. Suitcase x


----------



## madmisti

Suity- cripes, talk about frustrating and stressful! Glad you made them do the right thing and consultant spoke to you. I am very angry with Reprofit right now, but at least you have direct contact to the drs there. I am glad you are feeling better informed now, and know that you have the possibility of pulling out. I hope that it all comes right in the end -she has enough eggs, all of them are mature etc, and you end up with a  BFP and all this stress can be forgotten ( after you have written them a VERY stern letter of complaint!) However, if you really have a bad feeling about it, I can only advise to follow your instinct - look where not following mine has got me  .

As for me, Stepan has confirmed my cycle is cancelled and to stop all drugs    I am gutted, but don't think it will hit me properly until I am home - and next week wil be awful knowing I should have been in Brno and coming home PUPO. I've to phone S Friday afternoon to discuss options - I just hope I don't have to wait too long for another go. This would all have been a lot easier to accept if it was 'just one of those things' but knowing it's down to a drug I never wanted to have in the first place makes it particularly galling  .

I will check in and report outcome of Friday but, depending on how long I have to wait for treatment, I may need to step away from FF for a while. 

Thank you for all your good wishes girls  

Take care
Misti x


----------



## RichmondLass

Suity/Misti what rotten situations to be in!  I'm so sorry you are going through all that.  Miserable!

Misti I hope you keep your pecker up and you're on the (bi)cycle again soon - and Suity let's hope it actually does work out! And if not you get some redress and can go again soon.

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, have been reading with alternating fury   and fury   regarding the sheer inability to provide you with a service (sorry, no other emotion gets a look in).  Have you considered doing a clinic review in the appropriate section of FF?  The donor will be doing the best she can, and must easily be as anxious as you at this point, but at least she is in the know as to what is happening in a way that you clearly are not.  For noting (not that you are me and therefore respond in the same way  ) I ended up having a second prostap jab and was on progynova for several weeks before transfer in my last cycle of DE tx - the clinic had told me before tx started that they could effectively keep me in stasis for a few months if necessary as a recipient and that it wouldn't harm my chances.  Of course, I shall never know whether or not that was or is true since I didn't fall pregnant.    My donor stimmed for nearly three weeks in the end, hence the long delay before ET and the need for another jab. Here's hoping the news on Friday is excellent.         

Misti, we have a term in my home country that is commonly used at times like these - B*GGER (without the asterisk, naturally).    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Misti so sorry your cycle is cancelled it is so annoying,

Suity - LWC really have given you the run around. Suity there is a thread on FF as I have been reading it about being on progynova/patches too long.  

L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Misti and Suity    to you both. What a stressful time you are both going through.

Misti, how frustrating and disappointing for you. I hope that you are able to go again asap   . 

Suity,  unbelieveable  !! Glad you got to speak to consultant in the end. I really hope that everything comes together for you and you are still able to go ahead with this tx , and that it turns out to be your last  (until you have siblings). Hope you have a nice distracting evening with your sister. Good luck for Friday's call 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lovely evening thanks girls. Went to see "500 Days of Summer" with my sister - sort of quirky un-love story....just what I needed to take my mind off the stresses of the day!

Have concluded that the main issue with the clinic is communication, and primarily from the nurses. When this is all over, I will be providing constructive criticism in the hope that they can improve this via extra training or something. It's basic customer service and all the more important when working in an industry where your customers are naturally in a state of stress and high emotions - and I can't believe the way they sometimes tackle things. This morning when I said that I didn't think it made sense for me to do a 4 hr round trip into London on Friday for a scan if the donor had not already had her scan so we knew where we stood, the nurse said to me "what do you want me to do about it?" Duh, I want her to come up with the simple solution of arranging for the donor to come in for her scan before I have to leave home to spend 4 hours in car/train/tube etc....which she eventually did, but which could have been done so much more quickly and easily (and with a good deal more grace it's fair to say  )

But no clinic is perfect and I don't want this to turn into a big rant - at the end of the day communication is so critical when going through something like this and it wouldn't take much for the nurses to understand that and act accordingly...and once I'm through the stress of whether the cycle is going ahead or not, I'll put pen to paper and let the clinic director know my thoughts

Meantime, I'm hanging in there and hoping for positive news on Friday. Ultimately I will need to see what the status is then and make an informed decision. Gut feel says pull out but I wonder if that's just because it's all been so very stressful to date....if it was my own cycle with my own eggs I'd obviously be going ahead, but it's so very different when it's a donor and there's so much hinging on it

Misti - I'm so very sorry your cycle got cancelled this time round. Given that it seems to be Reprofit's error this time, I'm sure they will be able to arrange a new donor for you relatively quickly, although can totally understand how devastated you are right now. Sending big    Hope you find a way forward when you talk to S

Love to everyone else and once again, thank you all so much for your support, wise words, and indignation on my behalf...makes me feel so much better knowing you're all there behind me  
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Suity glad you had a nice evening, you deserved one after today    Hope Friday brings good news   

Misti sorry you've had to cancel   hope you are set to go again really soon 

Jovi x


----------



## wizard

Misti I am so very sorry it has come to this for you this cycle.  Disappointed can't even begin to describe how you must be feeling.  All I can say is that I hope you can get going very very soon and put this whole thing behind you.    

Suitcase the clinic are certainly putting you through it aren't they?  I know what you mean about communication, there are things the nurses could do, including a change in attitude, that really could help these situations.  I don't know what to say about your gut instinct, it must be very hard to separate it from all the shenanigans so far.  I hope you get a definite resolution tomorrow.  

Well I'm in for EC tomorrow.  The clinic have changed their timings so that the trigger is 38 rather than 36 hours beforehand.  This does cause me angst, I was already paranoid when it was 36 hours....  What do other clinics do?  I don't know what I'll get tomorrow, I had 3 between 16 and 18 on Tuesday with loads between 9 and 11.  I'm hoping that some of the middlers will have caught up.  Que sera sera.  And with it being my birthday week I have been drinking     If it does work this cycle it really will have been against all odds!

Wizard x


----------



## Elpida

Just popped in to see how everyone's doing and couldn't just read and run - so much frustration!

Misti - so sorry that this cycle has been cancelled, lots of  

Suity - you'd think communication would be the easiest part of all that these clinics do and yet so many of them are so cr*p at it, just shocking. I hope that you get the answer you want tomorrow and that all can go ahead, I'll be thinking of you.

Wizard - lots of luck for tomorrow

Lots of     to everyone else - too much for me to catch up on properly - but sending love and   all around. 

E xxx


----------



## winky77

Flippin heck.....what a nightmare Suity and Misti have been having....girls I take my hat off to you standing up for yourselves .  Great advice from the others.....it just isn't acceptable treatment from a clinic.  I am only glad that you two have the wherewithall to make your points eloquently and assertively, and I feel sorry for others who may be not have the strength or capability to do that.

I am sorry I've not been on for a few days.  Been having my own personal little nightmare......TMI coming up.....

....but sorry girls.....the Botty Bubbles are back with a vengeance!!!    

If I thought things were painful back in May, this 'episode' is off the scale !  Flare up on Saturday....had to go to Manchester sunday thru Tuesday ......perils of self employment.....if don't deliver the workshops don't get paid.  Slept for only about an hour sunday night in the hotel.....alternating between warm baths and using the bottles from the minibar as cold compresses (and before you ask......no i didn't put them back in the minibar afterwards!!!!....my friend just asked me that!) . Pain was exacerperated by fact I pushed them back in     .....meant everything looked a bit better but didn't realise until the next morning that better out than in.  So then got through Monday and Tuesday delivering workshops with half my   hanging out.  My parents and some friends came into Manc to meet me for dinner monday eve....ironically they were all going on about how fab I looked cos of weight loss....but to me I looked like SH*TE....bags under eyes and look of permanent wincing in face! Finally told my mum at end of evening.....needed some mummy sympathy! Got emergency appt with GP yesterday PM once home.....yet again mortified with embarassment at having to show  again.....GP actually gasped ...no joke....said was some of worse she'd seen....oh well done me!  She thinks that 2 wks of taking Northisterone (to delay cycle) is the culprit this time (obviously coupled with a weakness I have there).  Apparently hormones have the effect of thinning walls of blood vessels which is why pregnant women can suffer with these (I always thought it was weight of baby pressing down ?!?!?) .......so gawd help me when I do finally get preggers !!!  I have combination of Grade 4 (worst ones) and thromosed ones (most painful as big blood clot).  GP wanted to refer me to a surgeon     but then decided too close to IVF treatment and too many anaesthetics close together not good.  So it's more of icepacks, suppostries etc.....but been 6 days now and I'm not convinced these are going to sort themselves out?!

Last week I was focussing on how much exercise I would fit in and whether could lose another 10lbs before going to Czech......now am eating for Scotland (as feel more nauseous with pain when stomach empty) and of course I aint going anywhere near any exercise...... have 17 days to get   sorted......   .....just could not let the Reprofit boys see this mess!

....so be warned ladies.....hormone drugs can have HORRID side effects......  

...Winky feeling Wonky


----------



## Betty-Boo

Winky poor you!!!  That's horrendous! I too always thought that   problems were more to do with weight and bearing down.

Hope you're feeling better soon!!  Must admit am on nights this week and ahven't made it to the gym either.... Will start tomorrow!

Big big hugs x x x

(would chocolate cake at tirnanog help)


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh Winky (or should I say Wonky?!), so sorry to hear you're having such a horrid time
Not much I can say but sending big    and hope you start to feel better soon,
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Winky you poor soul- do you use any local anasthetic cream like instigel or lignocaine gel for the localised pain, surgery is needed in some cases.  I wouldn't worry about anaethestics close together as they could do EC under IV sedation surely, I would want them sorted before getting pregnant.  My heart goes out to you as there are some horrendous cases like yours, whereas people think that they are a 'little' problem

Wizard really hope EC goes well. I have always had it 36 hrs before 
L x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Winky, you poor thing  . Hope that they clear up soon 

Wizard, hope that EC goes well tomorrow  

Suity, glad that you had a nice evening with your sister last night. Good luck for tomorrow 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## Damelottie

Oh Winky - Huge   . I sufferred dreadfully when pg with them (and also with swollen veins in front bot  ). Hope you get some relief soon - soooooo painful


----------



## Candee

God Winky, that sounds terrible! You poor love    
I hope the swelling goes down quickly.
Candee
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks all for the good wishes for tomorrow. Donor has scan at 10am, clinic will call me asap afterwards. I need to get 10.30 train if I am to get there in time for last scan appt at 12.30 (assume sonographer goes home after that)

Part of me kind of hopes they just call and cancel it - then the decision is out of my hands. Of course I'd be bitterly disappointed, but on the other hand it feels like this cycle has gone so badly that actually it might almost be a relief to call it all off and start again with a new donor etc...
If they don't cancel it then I still have the option to pull out if I'm not happy about things. They have promised that there will be a consultant available to talk to me, so assuming they say OK to go ahead, I will go and meet with them and talk it all through and make sure that I am totally comfortable to go ahead. Too much - money and emotions - riding on this to go ahead if I'm not feeling good about it. 

So, all hanging in the balance until tomorrow...wish me luck!

Hope everyone else is doing OK, sending positive vibes to our 2WW'rs and special hugs to Winky because you're having such a tough time   
Suitcase
x


----------



## Candee

Suity I will be thinking of you tomorrow!
I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow    
Candee
x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Blimey Winky poor you   sounds awful, hope you're feeling better soon 

Good luck for the call tomorrow Suity!   it's very good news for you  

Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

hello all...been at tedious staff days for the past two days so feel like I've missed loads.

winky: that all sounds a bit horrible, hope the various remedies work soon.

Suity: hope tomorrow brings good news.

Wizard: hope all good at EC.

Probably missed someone, apologies...hope everyone else doing well.

Suity: puregon pen arrived today. Thanks so so so much. very much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

suity hope her scan goes well


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Thanks guys - it's not until 10am and I have been up since 6.30! Will have to set out for station before the clinic calls and then if it's bad news, will just not get on the train....if I don't leave just before 10 I won't get there in time for last scan as trains only every half an hour...is a right nuisance...

Just killing time trying to do some work but finding it hard to concentrate  

Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Well, back again....spent an hour at the train station waiting for clinic to call as didn't want to get on train/pay for ticket/faff around in London if no need to. Eventually they called 2 mins before the 11am train was about to go and it's all cancelled....so I didn't get on the train and here I am back at home feeling more than a little deflated  

On the up side, at least they made the decision for me, and it was a clear one. I was worried that they might say it's OK to go ahead and then I would be stressing about whether it really was, and whether all this struggle to produce enough follies was a bad sign, and whether I should pull out. So in a way, this is the sort of the best outcome from a bad situation - although of course I'm hugely disappointed and frustrated and now I've got to start all over again. Which means finding another donor, synching the timings etc etc. Not to mention needing to wait until I have AF again once I come off the progynova.

I know in the grand scheme of things another few months won't make any difference. Especially now we are talking donor eggs which have a longer life span than my crappy old eggs. It's just that you build yourself up to be ready to go, and then it's such a let down.....

Need to make a plan of action. Will call CRM and see what their status is with a potential donor. LWC donor co-ordinator is on holiday until a week on Monday so won't get anything from them until then. Once I've got all the info, I'll have to weigh up what next. But seems unlikely I'd be looking at ET much before December now  

Think I might go shopping this afternoon...obviously spending money won't make up for not going ahead with this cycle, but it might just make me feel a bit better in the short term!

Thanks again to all of you who have supported me through the ups and downs of this past week or so. I wish the outcome had been different but it's not, and I'm just going to have to get on with it...

Suitcase
x


----------



## Teela

So sorry Suity it has not worked out for you this time. 

As you say at least the decision was made [although they certainly kept you on tenderhooks] and you didnt
have that wasted journey extra expense.

Lets hope with the next donor things go a little more smoothly.

Sending big hugs  

Teela
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity honey so sorry to read your news.  You must be (understandably) devastated.           
I hope either LWC or CRM find a suitable donor soon.

Big big hugs mini x x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Suity - so sorry that it didn't work out this time - you've been very much in my thoughts this week - I wish it had turned out differently for you    

Wizard - I hope EC went well this morning    

Winky - hope the meds help clear this up asap and you feel much better very soon    

Misti - so sorry this cycle was cancelled - take care of yourself    

With all my best wishes
OneStep


----------



## kylecat

Suity - sorry to read your news. Annoyed that as usual, the clinic keep you hanging on until the last moment.  

I hope that your shopping trip makes you feel just a little better, 

Kylecat xxx


----------



## wizard

Blimey Suitcase what a palaver you have had to go through this cycle.  I'm so sorry you have had to go through this.

On the upside I got a strong sense of your reservations and in a way I am glad for you that you are no longer in the position to have to make a very tough decision.  I fear that had you gone ahead with cycle but still with those reservations, it would have been very hard on you if it hadn't worked.  I hope you can get going again soon  .  And no more worries about the timing and your trip to Helsinki.

Well astonishingly I got 13 eggs today.  I have no idea where they came from, my last scan showed 3 between 16 and 18 and a group between 8 and 11.   Of course I am very relieved but am taking nothing for granted (previously several have been immature) and waiting for the news on fertilisation tomorrow.  It's ICSI again so we shall see.

Wizard x


----------



## OneStepAtATime

Great news on the egg front Wizard   I hope there's a good number of ferts.    
Get in there guys and do your stuff 

How are you feeling? I hope you're not too sore.
OneStep


----------



## wizard

Thanks OneStep.  As I was somewhat bleak about the expected numbers (I thought I'd be very very luck if I got 4), when I discovered how many I had the relief made me feel quite chirpy.  But then I do rather like the anaesthetic of egg collection, it makes me quite chilled!  My last 2 times I had 8 eggs with 6 and 5 mature, and 3 and 4 fertilising on the respective cycles.  So, 13 (despite it's tradional associations) is a step up from my previous responses.  But it is quality over quantity so I am being cautious until I hear about fertilisation.  Slight tummy discomfort but not as bad a last time.  And thank you for asking  

Coco you poor thing, it must be awful being unwell for so long.  Hope you're on the mend soon.

Lou, hope you're ok  

Wizard x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wizard, that's great news - 13 eggs...well done   Hope all goes well overnight and you get lots of lovely embies...  

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I am hugely disappointed and deflated, but as some of you have said, in some ways I'm also rather relieved as I'd had such a bad feeling about this cycle all along. Here's hoping next time round things go a LOT more smoothly

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Wizard great news re your EC -     for fert rate.
Big big hugs x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz!  I'm sooooo pleased for you - masses of the little blighters.  What a clever old chickeroo you are!!  Wow - you'll know soon enough which are going back in...lots and lots of luck.  My fingers and legs are crossed for you!  

Suity - so sorry you've had the disappointment of a cancellation.  You've geared yourself up and had all the uncertainty of whether it will or won't happen and anguish and now the plug's been pulled.  At least you can have another go soon and it's not any hitch with you that's holding things up or will effect the eggs as you say.

It's rotten though and I think retail therapy is the best solution at this point in time!  You're entitled to feel a bit crap about it.  it's a real bummer.  xxx

RLxxx


----------



## madmisti

Suity -so so sorry hun    I obviously know exactly how you feel and am gutted for you. Glad that in the end, it was a clear decision and one made for you -it would have been a nightmare if they had said it was your decision, trying to weigh it all up etc. I hope they can find a new donor for you double quick and the next cycle goes much more smoothly    Hope the retail therapy helped at least a little.

Wizard -that's brilliant!! though understand your caution. Hope most of them are mature and you get a great fert rate  

Coco - sorry you are still suffering so much with  the exhaustion etc - must be so hard with a LO too. Hope you feel better very soon  

Lou - I think I've missed something  - why are you feeling deflated? Hope whatever it is gets sorted soon  

Well, I spoke to Stepan this afternoon ( short and to the point like his emails, and didn't really get the chance to discuss the whole depot thing). The good news is that he is going to find me a slot so I can go again next cycle - so ET should be towards end of October. Though of course, this depends on my cycle re-establishing straight away - i.e AF arriving 4 weeks after date I started bleeding this cycle.  The depot stays in your sytem for 3 months, so this is by no means a certainty    Stepan actually asked if I would be happy to to do the depot again!!  Uhhh, what do YOU think!!!!)  He will send me a new treatment protocol, minus the depot!

I am relieved because I was worried I might have to wait longer, which would have been agonising, but know I wil be stressing around the time AF due in case it all goes awry again. S said what happened is very unusual. I will discuss the whole ' I didn't want too do the depot' isssue with him face to face when i go back out.

Monday wil be stange - knowing donor is having EC, and the rest of the week hard  as I should be out there. But at least it isn't too long to wait for another go

Take care all
Misti


----------



## bingbong

Blimey, I haven't had the chance to get on FF for a couple of days and come back and heaps has happened. 

Suity I'm so sorry that your cycle got cancelled. It all sounded horrible and stressful   look after yourself. I really hope that you don't have to wait long to try again.

Misti sorry that you have been through it too   pleased to hear that you won't need to take the Depo again!! 

Wizard that brilliant news about EC   I hope that you get good news tomorrow about fertilisation   

Hope that everyone else is doing ok, Loubi you have been very quiet, hope things are ok.


Bingbong x


----------



## RichmondLass

Misti - what is the depot for?  As I said before when this first came up I didn't have to have anything like that in Spain.  I went on the pill to synch cycles, then on first day of full bleed started wearing Oestrogen patches.  The night before ET I popped in a progesterone pessary.  That was it.

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

RL - the depot is used to synch your cycle with the donor instead of using the pill.  I for one can not take the pill therefore have to rely on the depot to shut my body down and make sure my ovaries stay dormant.  That's the main reason to ensure your cycle does not in any way interfer with the donors.  If you ovulated out of synch the cycle would have to be cancelled.  Like Stepan says poor misti's     experience is not common at all.  After all this is the same treatment given to those with endo to help them synch their cycles!  Therefore is tried and tested.  For FET as you're not syching with another person your natural body clock can be followed.  Hope that makes sense.

Misti great news on getting going again soon - have everything crossed for you.
Big hugs mini x


----------



## Sima

Suity - I am so sorry     I hope you get some good news from CRM/LWC as to when you can have another go.  Given what has happened at the LWC I hope they do not make you wait too long for another donor.

Wizard - WOW!  Thirteen eggs.  Nice birthday present for you eh.  Fingers crossed for a top fertilisation rate tonight.  Stay chilled....  I rather like the effect of anesthetic myself.

Coco - Rest up. You will soon be back on your feet running after your little one so just keep your feet up for a little while longer now.


----------



## RichmondLass

If it's of any interest to girls on here I had a call from Kate at CRM last week out of the blue.  Very strange I thought as I had last spoken to her about a year ago, having gone on the waiting list, and said I wasn't going to be making a decision for a while.

She was asking if I was still interested on being on their waiting list - so hopefully just crossing me off the list.  Otherwise, I'd have had a bloody long 14-month wait on their list!!

Jill


----------



## Lou-Ann

Suity, so sorry that you have had to cancel this cycle  . Hope that another donor can be sorted out asap for you to go again 

Wizard, great news re eggs. Good luck for the call tomorrow 

Misti, glad that you got to speak to stepan and are able to go again next month 

Coco, hope that you are feeling better and back on your feet soon 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## indekiwi

Suity, how thoroughly depressing.      I know you've had doubts from the start, but once hopes are up and you're on your way, to have the rug removed beneath you is particularly painful.  I really hope CRM can come up with a donor for you in the next few weeks who more than meets your preferred characteristics.      Am around if you want to chat.  

Wiz, well done you!  Will keep fingers and toes crossed that you get great fertilisation rates and some fabulous super sticky embies for transfer.      

Coco, how tedious for you!  Surely this must be your time, and you can consign your experiences of OHSS to the dustbin of bad memories whilst you nurse your newly forming bump!!  

Misti, sounds like you have a plan and that we will be cycle buddies.   

RL, had to smile at the 14 month wait....if it were virtually any other clinic in the UK that would be considered quick!    Who knows what was going on there, though Kate has now left the clinic so perhaps she was simply closing old files?

Lou,   

A-Mx

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

*Wizard *- great number of eggs, fingers crossed for some lovely embryos 

*Suity* - what a complete nightmare for you, it's so frustrating to have a cycle that isn't right all the way along. I hope you find another donor asap.  I lost all confidence in the LWC after my last two IUI's there, in reality it was a very different clinic then than in 1997 when they were fantastic. I believe that once they lost that personal touch after 2001 it was never the same again there. 

*Misti* - it's good to hear you finally got to speak to Stepan and that you have a plan, I hope that he has some further answers for you when you see him face to face 

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Suity- Sorry to hear it is all cancelled.  I would also write to LWC and complain so that their communication is better next time around- do you stay at the top of the list? 

Did Kate the CRM donor co-ordinator (she left on Friday) and rang me saying she was leaving and a new nurse Jenny was taking over and she was just updating recipients files.  

I am on a monitored cycle- a word of warning for all ladies at CRM (inde, suity and I) they charge approximately 3 times the for their drugs, adn I only phoned ALi in Shadwell- they were charging £200 for Prostrap inj and he charge £85, they charge £22 for a box of progynova and he  does them for £8.55 - they will send you a prescription to get things from elsewhere and if you notice they don't display their drug prices.

Wizard that is great news on your 13!! hope you have lots of embryos tomorrow!!

L x


----------



## lulumead

hello all,

suity: so sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, you must feel completely deflated by it. hope you have a plan of action again soon.

misti: good news that you can go again soon, hope everything runs to plan, but annoying you are in this position, hope next week isn't too hard.

wizard: fingers crossed for lots of lovely egg action tonight  

coco; hope you feel better soon

winky: ouch, and I hope things improve soon  

Hope I haven't missed anyone so lots of     if I have  

xxx


----------



## indekiwi

JJ1 - I shopped around for my drugs earlier in the week - have gone with West Town Chemist in Peterborough for my pack of prostap, progynova, cyclogest and gestone, making a saving of over £130 compared to the clinic's charges - the bulk of it was the difference in price for prostap.  Just wish I could pay for the donor's drugs elsewhere as well, as of course they are far more expensive given the stimms involved.    However, I was given all the prices charged by CRM on the fee schedule for egg recipient treatment so feel they were up front about it.

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Oh Suity....I've been wondering all day  (really must get web connected to my blackberry so that I can actually keep in touch when out and about!!) .....I know you will be so disappointed but at the same time had prepared yourself....would have been a tricky one if you'd had to make the decision yourself.     and let's hope it's not too long a wait for the next step. 

Wizard......well done on 13....wow !  Nice to see numbers going up....I keep having wobbles that I'll see a big drop since last IVF 5 months ago!       for effective jiggy jiggy tonight! 

Misti.....glad you got to chat to S altho stuff is always lost in translation!  Excellent that you will not have to wait too long to go out....altho still shame we won't overlap! 

Coco .....how you doing.....hope it's all easing now....

I'm still suffering but very slightly better than yesterday so I am finally beginning to believe that I might actually recover!  JJ made me think tho......should I delay TTC and get this sorted out first?  Am worried it will flare up again with other hormones I'll have to take and obviously pregnancy hormones!  But then again, am all geared up with everything booked to go...... oh what to do?  Could email Stepan to ask advice but am so embarassed to tell him about my  problem!

...Winky


----------



## wizard

Winky you have been in the wars, it sounds horribly painful.  I'd certianly explore whether you could get it sorted sooner rather than later, I don't know whether 2 anaesthetics close together would really be an issue, but having that level of pain and discomfort during pregnancy might just be too much for you - or indeed anyone!  

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and wishes following EC, and Lou please don't feel bad, I think you have other things on your mind and didn't mind at all.

Well 8 out of the 13 have fertilised.  This is great, but true to my glass half empty tendencies, I was a smidgin disappointed as all the eggs were mature and I had ICSI.  So the sperm goes right into the egg, no leaving it to chance.  Boooked in for ET on Monday afternoon, unless they all look fabulous on Monday morning in which case they'll review.  

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wizard that is fantastic news hope they keep doign thier thing!! reiki^    
L x ^


----------



## indekiwi

Congrats Wizard, that's tremendous news, despite losing five in the inexplicable way of things.  Hope the fertilised ones are all the ones you will ever need for family creation.   

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz! That's fantastic news - what a great number!!  It's not an exact science is it?  But that's a pretty healthy number to go with!  I wish you all the best for Monday.  Good luck!

RLXx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Wizard, sorry about the ones that didn't fertilise for you though   I hope that the 8 flourish and make your dream come true   

Winky I hope that your   is a little better today, it all sounds pretty horrible  

Suity and Misti I hope that you are doing ok today  

Bingbong x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Wonderful news Wizard....so pleased all is going well for you (someone needs a a good cycle this month!)

I'm OK....keeping busy to take my mind off the disappointment of not going ahead. Seeing my counsellor on Monday so that will help. Have cleared out wardrobe (scary how few clothes I have that are actually the right size/wearable.....might need to do some more shopping!), hoovered, dusted, ironed, washed the windows etc etc....flat now looking lovely  
Long walk this afternoon and then tomorrow I've promised to go and clear out a load of stuff from my mums (hoping to find a fortune in the attic  )

Winky - hope you're not in too much pain and able to enjoy the weekend

Misti - hope you're doing OK too....

Love to all,
Suitcase
x


----------



## loubi

Hi all, I don't pop on here very often but just wanted to say best of luck to Wizzard for Monday. Hope all goes well.

Take care all 

Loubi


----------



## Candee

Congratulations Wizard and good-luck!         
Candee
x


----------



## Lou-Ann

Wizard, congratulations on your 8 embies. Good luck for ET on Monday  

Lou-Ann x


----------



## madmisti

Wizard -8 embies is great - though it is natural to hope for higher fert rate. Hope they all grow nicely and you have some great ones for transfer and the rest to freeze   

Suity - wish my distraction methods were as productive as yours!! If you feel the need for more distraction, my door is open ( and my ironing pile is huge)  

Just want to say thanks to everyone for sympathy and support. Is weird knowing my donor ( guess she is not 'my' donor anymore  ) will have EC tomorrow. They will fertilise them with donor sperm to create embies for adoption, so at least someone on that list won't have to wait as long.

Hope you're all having a nice weekend - lovely sunshine today

Lol
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco could this be implantation bleeding.  I hope so.

Really hope that all goes well
L x


----------



## starbuck

Timing sounds good for implantation bleeding Coco so fingers crossed for that.  

Suity - really sorry to hear that your cycle couldn't go ahead.  Good to see you are keeping yourself busy. Hopefully the next cycle will feel much more positive from the start.

Wizard - excellent numbers of eggs - hope they are dividing nicely and you have lots to choose from tomorrow.  Really makes you realize how hard fertilisation is when even with ICSI they don't all fertilise.  

Misti hope you feeling better soon. 

Winky - hope you are on the mend now.  

Love to all others too.

Starbuck
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

re fertilization we were told anything over 50% is a bonus even with ICSI
L x


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - as others have said it could just be spotting from an implantation bleed, brown is old blood so a good sign.

There seems to be a huge misunderstanding here re Gestone. Gestone won't stop you bleeding and it's not better than cyclogest or any other internal or oral form of progesterone. The only reason that Gestone is prescribed is because it's believed that some women absorb it better. It's not a stronger dose than any of the other progesterone supplements at all. 

I think the way the consultants/doctors explain it is  misleading as I believed that too until recently when I found out that it's the same, just a matter of how well you absorb individual drugs. Gestone has never stopped me bleeding 6/7 days after transfer so I have decided to stop having it and stick with cyclogest. No point in adding more injections for no benefit.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I agree **- the way one of my cons explained it was that some people absorb things in different ways making it more effective for them (same as oestrogen- injections, pills, patches  and this can be correlated with the blood levels) but itf you have progesterone levels to a satisfactory level then the rest is surplus
L x


----------



## blueytoo

Coco, have you actually had the relevant tests at different stages in your cycle to prove the issue with progesterone levels or is it just the Consultants guess work? Progesterone issues are usually linked in with immunological problems too and from what I understand low progesterone alone won't cause a BFN or miscarriage, there has to be other factors at large, i.e immune problems or the embryo was abnormal. 

Keeping everything crossed for you, when is your test date?

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i was always om 2 mls of the stuff - 100 mgs some clinics and people add cyclogest in as well
when i had cyclogest it was 400 morning and night
l x


----------



## loubi

Hi all, 

Ok, I am going to ask a bit of a daft question so apologies in advance!! How many eggs does each follicle contain, if any. I am of the understanding that if the follicle does have an egg it is only one but it might not have any. Is this about right??

I have had my second scan whilst stimming today and still have 13 follies (I had 13 on 1st scan on wed). I was hoping a few more were going to grow as more were seen but not big enough for measuring during 1st scan but they obvioulsy haven't got the hint!! I am egg sharing and am wanting obvioulsy to produce as many eggs as possible for my recipient and me to have a really good chance. Just really don't want to let my recipient down with only a few eggs. 

Thanks in advance

Loubie


----------



## wizard

Loubi nice to hear how you're getting on.  As far as I'm aware there is only one egg per follicle, although as you have pointed out sometimes the follicles are empty.

Do you know when EC will be?  The tiddlers can catch up quite quickly; mine seem to have done that on my last cycle.

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Oh Loubi goo dluck with egg collection! wishing you lots of lovely ones.
RLxx


----------



## loubi

Wow what quick response!! 

Hope you are both well. Wizard hope the 2WW is going well. RL hope you and LO are groowing nicely!!

EC looking at either wednesday or friday next week, will find out on monday morning at the scan. I feel quite sad that the daily jabs will stopping soon I have become quite attached to them.....Hmmm I sound weird!!!

Want to be lucky and produce enough eggs for both of us!!


----------



## Felix42

Loubi, wishing you lots of  for your scan and then EC. Hope you get lots of eggs for you and your donor!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubi  really hope EC goes well!!  you must be   with IVF I hate needles.
L x


----------



## bingbong

Loubi   that you are going to miss the injections!!!   Good luck with EC, do let us know how you get on. I hope that there are lots of eggs for both of you   



Bingbong x


----------



## Sima

Loubi - 13 follicles is a good number.  Well done.  It's not always the case that each follicle will produce an egg but you could also find some follies contain more than one egg. I imagine for egg share you need a min of 8 eggs so you both get 4 each so hopefully you will have some spare.  Keep on doing the good work and good luck for next week.  Did they tell you how big your follies are?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Loubi glad to hear it's going well, all the best for Mondays scan, let us know how you get on    
jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Loubi, that's a phenomenal result so far!!  Good for you - 13 is terrific!  And some of the smaller ones will hopefully catch up, leaving you both with a fantastic haul.  Although I'm a tiny bit concerned about the needles comment...   I really hope you only have to have one cycle of tx to achieve your BFP.  

A-Mx


----------



## lulumead

all sounding good Loubi...hope Monday is good and some tiddlers have caught up so you get a bumper crop  

look forward to hearing about it on Monday.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Loubi - sounding good    Hope you get some good quality eggs for both yourself and recipient  

Can't help wondering with some ladies on here being egg donors and some receiving donor eggs whether the twain ever meet - i.e whether donor AND recipient are on FF - would be strange!!

I am  trying to sort out dates for rescheduled DE IVF. Donor's EC is 22nd Oct so does that mean a day 3 transfer would be Sunday 25th or is Day 1 the day of egg collection? Need to know if I need to fly out Saturday for possible Day 3 transfer Sunday or on Friday for possible ET Saturday. I'm sure Day 3 would be Sunday but thought I'd better check!! Sorry for being so dumb  

Lol
Misti x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

There has been a post from an egg recipient who realised that her ED was also on FF! There have also been people on here who have met and gone to the clinics as ED/ER, or someone who needs eggs introduced an lady who wants to egg share to a clinic as a friend, not had her eggs they went to the waiting list, but some clinics would then put the the ED further up the waiting list.

Loubi sounds like your cycle is going so well
L x


----------



## wizard

Misti you're not dumb    Day 3 would be the 25th - if EC is the 22nd, day 1 is the 23rd, day 2 the 24th etc.

Wizard x


----------



## madmisti

JJ1 -ooh didn't know that. Thought it might have happened as so many people on here  

Wizard -thanks hun   Was pretty sure it worked that way but wanted to check before looking at flights etc. How is 2WW going?

Lol
Misti xx


----------



## wizard

Misti - slowly  

Wizard x


----------



## Candee

Fingers and toes crossed for you Wizard!   
Candee
x


----------



## madmisti

Wizard - good answer    Why is it that if we have 2 weeks holiday it flies by and feels like 2 days, but the 2ww feels like 2 so**ing years? Hope it is worth the wait hun  

M x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello all

i just wanted to introduce myself and join you if i may.  i recognise some of you from 2ww threads i've joined over the past weeks.  

as you will see from my signature i have just had some bad news this week - a biochemical pregnancy.  i'm finding it quite hard to deal with but am now looking forward to my next treatment - as soon as af arrives i will be counting down to when i can start down regging!

i've found this site invaluable over the past 3 weeks and sort of feel in limbo now as i'm not in my 2ww and not actually having tx - but will be soon.

it'd be lovely to join you here as i wait to start and hopefully i can offer you ladies support if you need it to.

  ,     and     to all.

bpxx


----------



## madmisti

Hi BP   So sorry about your biochem - I've seen you on 2ww thread    Good you are looking ahead at next treatmnt. You can post anywhere, anytime BTW - doesn't matter what stage of treatment/waiting for treatment you are at   try the 'calling all single women' thread as all the singlies post there regardless of type of tx etc  Hope next tx is the one that works for you hun   

I have taken the plunge and booked flights and hotel, even though I have worries about Af arriving on time and tx actually going ahead   Figured flights in particular would be a lot more if I waited, and hotel can be cancelled up to 4 days in advance with nothing to pay so that's fine. S, donor's EC is 22nd, I fly out 24th ready for transfer either 25th or 27th and fly home 28th. Feels like ages away TBH  

Take care all
Misti xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thanks misti

i will have a look at that thread too - although this one seems like a nice place to be.

isn't the waiting awful?  last week i was praying for af to stay away - now i can't wait for that wicked witch to come!!

that's fantastic that you've booked your flights - i always feel so much better when i have a plan and something to look forward to.

how do things work when you have treatment abroad?  i find it quite hard to fit my tx into my work life here - i can't imagine how hard it would be to have to fly to another country - but of course i would do it.  are the waiting lists for de much shorter there?

wishing you loads of luck and hope the wait flies by.

and sending   to all us single ladies out there!

bpxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco I am the same not knowing where to post so post anywhere nobodu seems to mind!
L x


----------



## lulumead

hi coco, interested to hear you say you might go to IUI ... I have been having similar thoughts if my 3rd go doesn't work. 
Glad that you have kept busy with your poppet over the weekend. sending big  

xx


----------



## loubi

Hi hope you are all ok. 

I feel a little disappointed today went for my scan and only had 11 follies, 2 less than on Friday, they should be growing not disappearing on me!!!!
I am booked in for EC on Wednesday. If I wasn't egg sharing this would be a great number but really don't want to have less than the 8 I need to caring on sharing, any less than 8 and I have to choose to donate them all or keep them all. Gut instinct has always been to donate but I will be absolutely gutted as these past few weeks haven't been easy.

Oh well, I will keep drinking endless amounts of water hoping that a few little ones might grow over the next 2 days. Will they try and get anything from the little ones does anyone know??

Take care all


----------



## Teela

Sorry to hear your news Loubi, although that sounds like a good crop! Was it a different sonographer today?
Hoping all goes well for EC on wed, keepin it all crossed .  

Teela
x


----------



## loubi

ooh it was a different sonographer, I didn't think of that, suppose that might make a difference!! Or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Loubi. 11 is a good crop and should get you your 8 needed I would think. Try not to worry about it (hard I know) you're doing everything you can to maximise yours and your donee's (is that a word??) chances.  

Coco and Lulu, good luck with your decision making.   
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## RichmondLass

Good luck Loubi - I really hope you get the eight you need!  I'll be thinking of you this week!
RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Loubi I hope that you get more than the eight that you need    let us know how you get on  

Bingbong x


----------



## lulumead

Good luck tomorrow Loubi....hope you get more than the 8 and there are no tough decisions to make.

I'm off to the clinic tomorrow to be taken through my new protocol...pretty much the same, just some different drugs. Here we go again  

xx


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Good luck for tomorrow loubi    

Lulu hope your appt goes well - let us know how you get on    

Jovi x


----------



## indekiwi

Good luck Loubi - I really hope you don't have any difficult decisions to make.     

A-Mx


----------



## RichmondLass

Wiz - I'm not sure which thread you are on and I hope I haven't missed anything - good luck with your testing.
RLxx


----------



## wizard

Loubi fingers crossed and everything else crossed for tomorrow, as inde says I hope you don't have any difficult decisions to make.

  

Wizard x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubi wishing you luck for lots of eggs
L x


----------



## RichmondLass

Hope you had good luck today Loubi - keep us posted won't you!

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Loubi,     that all went well today for you.

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Loubi, how did it go?  Hoping all went well. 

Rose, just wondered how you're doing hun? Hope you are ok.  Have you had anymore news re your job?  Do you have a consultation coming up. 

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

hi loubi...hope all went well today.

All fine today at the clinic...I'm on 0.5 buserelin from day 2 and 300iui of puregon from day 3! so lets see if that works...sort of can't be bothered with it. Can't imagine it working. We've all been there I'm sure, lacking a bit of PMA!  Was nice to find out that my AMH was 17.4 so thats good....although to be honest it feels like all of that means nothing if it doesn't work.  

onwards and upwards, happy thoughts.
xxx


----------



## loubi

Hi all,
Lulu - glad to hear your appointment went well and that you have your new protocol. How exciting that you are starting again!!! Your AMH is good fingers crossed it all goes well and wishing you lots of luck  

As for me I had one huge emotional day and had loads of  . Was told it was unlikely that I would get the 8 eggs needed to share so had to decide before EC what I would do. I had to donate them all as would feel so guilty for setting up hope for the recipient then taking it away from her so was in loads of tears and so was one of the nurses and my friend!! 
EC was fab, love the sedation and they got 11 eggs!!!!! OMG I was so happy so had a little cry of relief and then to top it off they came and gave me a bunch of flowers and a card of thanks from my recipent so even more tears were had!!!! When I read her words tears come even though I have read it about 100 times now!!
So I now have 5 eggs all hopefully had an exciting night last night geting jiggy in that little dish with the sperm. Just hoping the phone call this morning will have good news and a few more tears!!! 

Take care all


----------



## Teela

Way hey Loubi, great to hear some good news , fingers crossed for the call  

Felix sending you lots of  

Loads of PMA ladies

Teela
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubi I really hope the your eggs are doing their deed!!  11 is great. You are so generous and considerate, and what an emotional nightmare.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Loubi - your post made me   too -   tears though.  What you were prepared to do was so kind honey. That's so lovely that your recipient bought you flowers.  It is such a shame you had to go thro all these emotions prior to EC.
You take care and I wish you all the luck in the world - you're a special person.
Big hugs mini x x x


----------



## Sima

Hi Lulu - well done on getting your protocol for your next round of IVF.  Good luck.  I know it is hard to stay positive but let's hope this is the one that works for you. Your AMH is great.  I think that is way above average for your age.

Loubi.  Fab news on the EC.  Well done on getting 11 eggs at EC.  I'm sorry that you had to go through all the emotions before EC.  I guess the clinic wanted to cover all bases off with you before putting you under but I am annoyed   they thought you wouldn't get 8 eggs despite having a good number of follies.


----------



## indekiwi

Loubi, I'm sitting here with a few tears too - ridiculous since we've never met!    You poor darling for being put through that hugely emotional rollercoaster - I can't believe the clinic made you decide before EC given that you did have 11 follicles (though sometimes not all carry eggs).    But hopefully you can put that part of the experience behind you and look forward to five out of five fertilised eggs     .  So pleased your generosity of spirit was mirrored by your recipient, and that her words for you have been so special.  Really hoping that you triumph at the end of the TWW Loubi - good deeds so deserve good outcomes.    

A-Mx


----------



## loubi

Thanks so much for all your kind thorts......it must have worked as had 4 out of 5 survive the night!!! 

Am in tomorrow morning for ET then to the dreaded 2WW I keep hearing so much about!!

I can't thank you all enough!!

Take care all


----------



## Betty-Boo

Loubi - that's fantastic news honey.  All the best for ET and wishing you all the luck in the world for the 2WW


----------



## indekiwi

Brilliant news Loubi - 4 / 5 is a great result!  Not everyone dreads the TWW - crossing fingers for you that you can hold on to that sense of hopeful expectation all the way through to OTD.     

A-MX


----------



## lulumead

lovely lovely news Loubi.

sending you lots of      that it works for you. You have been very very kind.
xxxx


----------



## RichmondLass

Loubi that's fantastic news!  I'm so pleased for you!  Don;t dread the 2ww you'll be PUPO so enjoy it!  Come on now, get our stats up and get a BFP in October!!

RLxx


----------



## madmisti

Loubi - That is just fantastic news hun - amazing that you were self less enough to decide to give all your eggs to the recipient if it had come to that - but SO glad it didn't. And 4/5 fertilising is great! Good luck for transfer - and as others have said, 2ww doesn't have to be a mare. I enjoy the feeling of having embies on board  Personally I think the worst thing you can do is over analyse every possible symptom, go googling etc!!

Lulu - it is hard to keep the PMA going - think it is a protective thing to believe it won't work. But we have PMA enough for you -so so hope the new protocol helps and this is the ONE!!

lol
Misti xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Loubu 4 out of 5 is great news!!  Really hope ET goes well and PUPO!!! 
L x


----------



## bingbong

Loubi that's great news   so sorry that you had to go through thinking that you didn't have enough eggs   Good luck for ET    

Lulu    that your next tx is the one  

Bingbong x


----------



## loubi

Hi hope you are all well,

I am now PUPO with 2 grade 2 embies!!! I had ET this morning and when I was given pictures of the two embies and of them being released in me I cried with pure relief!!

Take care all


----------



## Candee

Everything crossed for you Loubi!   
Candee
x


----------



## bingbong

That's great news Loubi!!!   I hope that you get through the 2ww and have a wonderful result at the end of it     

Bingbong x


----------



## Felix42

Fantastic news Loubi. Lots of  for the 2ww. 

Lulu, hope all is going well with you.  

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## bluprimrose

hello all

i hope you're all very well.

well i've been away with work this week and tried to log in and read everyone's news as often as i could on my phone but i'm sorry if there is anyone who needs     who i have missed and sending     to all who need it.

the post i did read which moved me so much was yours loubi.  i think you are an amazing person for deciding to donate all your embies to your recipient and it just shows that your good deed was recognised when you had more embies than you'd expected.  i am absolutely thrilled for you - and sending you huge congratulations for being pupo!  i  that in two weeks time you'll get the good news you deserve.  you truly are an inspiration.

afm, i'm feeling much better this week after my horrid news last week - it really knocked me for six.  now i'm just     that af hurries up so i can start counting down to down-regging.  i just can't wait to get going again.

it's good to be back - have missed my fertility friends!

bpxx


----------



## winky77

Hello everyone.... Quick post as on train and keeps cutting out so pls excuse lack of personals! 

Am wondering if any London based ladies can help me on something.  Stepan has asked me to keep stimming for another day with EC on tuesday now.....kind of expected it as follies good but need a boost I think.  I am already on my way to London and have realised that although I have enough Gonal F and Menopur to do an extra dose tomorrow, what I don't have is any orgalutron or cetrotide!!! If anyone has any ideas can they PM or text me?  Do you think it will be a problem if I don't take it?!  I could ask S to get some to my hotel in Brno for tomorrow eve I spose?  I am staying near Bayswater tonight and flight not until after lunch tomorrow so have a bit of time to get sorted.  Will post this on abroadies thread too. 

..WInky


----------



## lulumead

just PM'd you winky!

xx


----------



## lulumead

cetrotide I would imagine is important to take as it stops you ovulating I think! 
xx


----------



## winky77

LUlu.....didn't get PM....have cleared some out of inbox in case it was too full ?!?!?


----------



## lulumead

will pm you again now.
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco Hope your appt goes well just a word of warning an appt with Mr T himself at ARGC there is usually a 6 month waiting list
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose How are you hun?- you're very quiet!! hope all is ok

L x


----------



## winky77

Wow Coco.....I'd be doing well to be 'non-confrontational' with my clinic armed with all those insights!  Sounds like the consultation with Dr Sher was well worthwhile.  What is the outcome that you want from your clinic?  Some of your money back?  I'd try for that !  I think they have been well and truly out of the depth with your particular circumstances.  I was looking for the thread you started when you asked for advice but I can't find it?  Which clinic is Dr Sher with? 

I wish you well with your follow up with the clinic and will be on line later to see how you got on.  

..Winky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - certainly worth a conversation around why they have had you on the same protocol more than once even though it's clearly not working for you...as Winky says, might be an idea to go in with a clear idea of what you want them to do (money back, new protocol, something else?)

I spoke to my clinic this morning and have agreed consultant will take personal responsibility for communication with me during next cycle (after the mess of the last one with all the different nurses saying different things) and they are also waiving the cancellation fee if this next cycle also gets cancelled (I'll have to pay for anything I've had - eg scans, meds etc, but nothing else) This is exactly what I wanted from them, so I'm very happy with that...

Good luck with your review - let us know how you get on,
Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco am shocked at the total lack of compassion from your Consultant.  They should be seeking advice from someone who is an expert!  I know my consultant in Glasgow will speak to the haematologist prior to any treatment to ensure I'm receiving the best possible care and support.  
You take care I can only hope you get some answers and soon.
Big hugs mini x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco -   - such a difficult business all this. I guess like in any area of science, there are differences of opinion and different approaches and one of our challenges is to somehow find our way through to a positive result at the end of it all
Although it's hugely depressing and upsetting, you are doing everything you can to get the best advice from a number of sources and that's all you can do  
My counsellor has helped me to see that there isn't going to be a black and white answer at the end of all this. No matter how many opinions I seek, books I read, avenues I pursue. At the end of the day there aren't any concrete answers. This has been very hard for me as someone who likes things black and white and who relies a lot on facts/data when making decisions. I'm learning (slowly!) to let go a little bit and not to get so upset when I don't get the black and white answer I am looking for....

I think you can only do what you are doing, which is gather advice, gather opinions, discuss and discuss and then discuss some more. But eventually you will have to take a bit of a chance somewhere along the way and opt for one course of action or another - and you won't know if it's going to work or not. But what you will know is that you've done your very best to find the right option for you

Not sure if my waffling has helped, but am thinking of you   
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hope you're feeling a little better Coco - it's hard to stay upbeat at times isn't it? 
Understand your frustration with consultant's lack of knowledge, guess you can only do what you are already doing, which is seek out consultants who do have that knowledge

BTW re ARGC, I had understood that they do not treat single women - seem to recall JJ and her donor having to be partners there...so you may want to confirm that before you wait for an appt for months (that said, I don't think they can now legally refuse you tx, but if they are a bit reluctant about single women then you won't be getting off to the best start with them...)

All Ok with me as far as it goes. I've accepted the new donor, dates are all in the calendar. Downregging injection on 12th Oct, baseline scan on 27th Oct and then EC/ET around mid November. Work is really busy at the moment - am in Helsinki 14-16 Oct, then San Francisco 18-24th Oct so very relieved the tx dates are after that as could have been very tricky...trying to keep calendar free in November now. Recent re-org means that most of my team are now in Finland so inevitably going to have to travel more  
Otherwise just carrying on and trying not to think too much about how hard this ttc is...

hope everyone else is OK, love to all, feels like ages since we've all met up - hope to see some folks again soon  
Suitcase
x


----------



## muddypaws

Hi Ladies,
Not been on this thread for a long time but noticed that you had been asking about menopur Coco. I was on menopur for all of my ICSIs and have found fewer people on this regime than on the puregon and other stuff that I can't remember the names of.  Not sure if there was a specific reason for it or whether my clinic just used that regardless. I think it suited me well and is a lot less hassle than the ohter options as you get a certain number of powder pots (I had 4 - or was it 3?- per injection) that get mixed with one vial of water and then injected with the automatic pen (no sticking a needle in just firing a trigger that does it for you). Then there's the single trigger injection 36 hours before EC. Then I had the pessaries twice a day and the little blue tablet (blimey I can't blooming remember what anything was called - progynova was maybe the blue tab?) after ET.  Not sure if this is at all helpful. Good luck with trying a new regime.

Muddy


----------



## some1

Coco - I was just having a little catch up on this thread - always feel out of my depth on here as I have no experience of IVF, but as you were asking about how you could tell whether you have low progesterone I remembered that there was something about it in one of my books (Zita West - Fertility and Conception) - have dug out the book, here is the jist of what it says in case it is helpful.  Prog is pivotal in synchronizing other hormones.  Prog deficiency is most common hormone imbalance in women of all ages.  You are more likely to be prog deficient if you have polycystic ovary syndrome.  Symptoms : include painful or lumpy breasts, headaches linked to menstrual cycle, anxiety, irritability, sleeping problems, unexplained weight gain, pms, bleeding between periods and reduced libido.  Solutions : progesterone therapy, natural progesterone cream, Vitamin and mineral supplements that could help inclued B6 and E, magnesium and evening primrose oil.  Vitex agnus castus can help to regulate progesterone production.  Useful lifestyle changes include reducing stress, not exercising excessively and increasing low body weight.  Have written a bit more than the jist!  Hope it is helpful, so sorry you are having such a difficult time working out the best way forward  

Some1

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco it must be mind boggling for you. I am really surprised about Cons not knowing Geoffrey Sher as he did all the uterine lining research and use of Viargra and then pessaries. He is controversial but then so are many IVF Drs.

I have heard about the low progesterone - Minxy on FF has mentioned it. 

You can see how worried your parents must be seeing you so unwell but also your desire to have another baby! COuld you ask a friend to come and stay with you for a week and occupy your LO aorund EC ? My dodnor's partner took two weeks off work with my last own egg cycle and lived with me doing injections/bloods etc

I got pregnant on my first cycle of Menopur!

Re ARGC one of the single girls consultant  phoned them this year and apparently they said that they do treat (maybe since the law change!) they don't have DS bank etc.
Really hope that you get answers!!

L x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, if your parents no longer feel able to be involved with your tx, do you feel comfortable about potentially having someone else - a friend perhaps - on standby for childcare cover etc (perhaps coming to stay with you for several days if that works best)? [Whoops, just seen I'm overlapping with JJ1 - must be a good idea then!]

And forgive me, but I think you've been fobbed off by your current consultant, who at the very least does not appear open minded enough to consider an alternative protocol even when she pronounces herself floored by your results. If I go and hit my head against a door, think about why it didn't open, and then try the exact same thing again, what result do you think I might get?! It's no good me sitting down, looking at the door, not thinking about asking for someone else's input and then standing up and doing it again a third time....and in this scenario, it's not your consultant that is flinging her head at the door - she's aiming you at it.  

A-Mx


----------



## Felix42

Well put Inde. Coco, if I was you I'd move clinics. They're clearly not geared to your needs and you deserve to find one that will try something different. 
I'd agree with the others too that it would be a good idea to ask a friend to support you through your next cycle. That way you can concentrate on yourself being healthy and rested rather than worrying about your son or your parents and how they're doing. 
Big  for all the decision making you're having to do at the moment. Each consultant has their own views and they seldom agree so you've just got to find one that sounds like they are treating you as an individual and who comes highly recommended. As Suity said earlier though, this isn't a black and white science and sometimes we've just got to admit that no one can guarantee they are the right one. You've just got to try and find what works for you. 
Sending you big  and lots of  for finding your way through this and your dreams coming true very soon. 

Rose, hope you're doing ok hunny. Sending you a big  and hope things are looking better since your horrible time a few weeks ago. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - pretty sure there are plenty of people who have gone back to IUI after IVF and been successful - perhaps worth a post in one of the other boards here - or a search - to see if there are any stories....again it wouldn't be statistically representative, but might give you a sense of the situations in which people did it and whether it worked or not

Sounds like you are starting to make some sense of it all, so that's a great start

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco maybe ask on FF in the peer section as there will be people who have, and also don't forget the ladies who are not responding enough on an IVF cycle and they convert it to IUI part way through (common and there are FF babies on here) you need sperm with a good count for this though.

Have you though about Create and natural IVF that lulu and some of the ladies have? might be worth a discussion with their consultant.

Ring ARGC again they are really busy from about 0700-1100 and press the number for the operator, say that you can take a cancellation appt at short notice (it isn't the same day) and maybe don't mention being single until you are there just in case - they tend to answer the phone later morning, also if you ask to speak to Ellie (his wife) and the compliants lady she maybe able to help I would also say that you had a consultation with Geoffrey Sher and he recommended you have a consultation as they are buddies and might help you speed it up, as one FF lady got a next day appt when I was waiting 6 months as her cons rec her and pulled some strings!   They have forms on the website as well I think.

Don't feel stupid we all enter this journey in good faith and discover our paths by hit and miss and then find FF and research our options.  We expect all the clinics to be the same and have similar knowledge and for the price we pay physically and ££'s!

Take care


----------



## indekiwi

Coco, JJ1's just reminded me - my first IVF attempt was converted to IUI due to poor response, and for my last OEIVF, my reason for going ahead with egg collection (only had 2 follies / 1 egg) was due to not having sufficient samples of sibling sperm left for the clinic to advise me to do IUI (the clinic basted twice with IUI whereas for ICSI it only used one sample).  In other words, had I had enough sperm I would have converted to IUI twice.  I'm sure my experience was far from unusual - unfortunately, my results speak for themselves, but then my ovaries have packed up whereas yours seem to be going strong!  You might want to check the poor responders thread as well as I guess there could be quite a few instances there - and hopefully a number of success stories.  

A-Mx


----------



## winky77

Hi Coco.....am also thinking....wasnt the reason you went to IVF in the first place because of the wrigglies being slow swimmers rather than anything particular to do with your body?  Wasn't as if you'd tried lots of IUIs and been unsuccessful.  I think the consultant's statement about not hearing about anyone going back to IVF from IUI and being successful is yet another example of one of her unfounded blanket statements that does not reflect your particular individual circumstances !  Ok....am climbing down of soap box now! 

..Winky


----------



## winky77

......have a question !!!  

What is people's thoughts re. 3 or 5 day transfer ?  I will prob have to make the decision first thing tomorrow......have been feeling tempted to go for 3 days, get them back in 2moro and then can head home on Saturday - no extra night to pay for or additional flight.  However have just been googling (I know ....bad!) and there's lots of stuff saying that in normal conception embyros are still in fallopian tubes at 3 days and are not really ready for the womb environment until 5 or 6 days olds.  Given that my womb has been 'hostile' to 12 embryos so far _ i feel I am now swinging back to getting ET on sunday AM and leaving sunday eve from Prague?!?!?  Wud appreciate ya thoughts?!?!

..WInky


----------



## blueytoo

Winky, I would definitely go for a 5 day transfer. After doing lots of research I decided that I will never be having another 3 day transfer again even if it means ending up with nothing to transfer. I have emphasised this to Stepan and he is happy and agrees it makes most sense. I based my reasons partly on what you mentioned about the embryos only being in the fallopian tubes at day 3, partly because Dr Sher states that only the strongest most viable embryos will get to day 5 and also because he says that they have noted in their many years of transfers that the embryos strongest in the lab at day 3 aren't often the ones that make it to blasts. So what they and other embryologists/doctors would have transfered at day 3 as the best looking embryos then don't go on to make it to blasts.

It all makes sense to me personally as blasts transfer success rates are higher than day 3 too. Dr Sher and others have proved that the old saying of "they're better off inside you than in a petri dish" is discredited and not true when used to justify pre-day 5 transfers.

It depends on whether you are willing to risk ending up with nothing to transfer or not. I'd rather give myself that extra 10-40% chance of success.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco it is a plan, but where are you going to get this sperm, it can't be legally import/bought and delivered to anywhere but a clinic in the UK who is responsible for it by HFEA laws.  You would have to look to fresh sperm, from websites like Free Sperm Donors Worldwide, Fertility First (but are in  legal issues at the present according to the thread) other websites where men offer themselves and then take the men  and their results , plus at good faith.A KD you can do it with easily.

I always look at the eggs and think 'what a waste' but ICSI for us due to low count.

Good Luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I wish it was so easy I think in the States you can!!  

twas a typo I have 

L x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello everyone

hope you are all well - or as well as can be expected.

i'm sitting waiting to see a new consultant i haven't seen before about immunes etc. and am just checking in to see how everyone is on my phone.

coco, i popped into argc the other day and they don't see singlies they told me as they have no sperm.  that may be different if you get your own, i don't know.  and about pco etc.  i am under mr trew at hammersmith - or harley street and he is excellent.

re day 3 or 5 (sorry, i can't remember who asked about that and can't see on my phone), i have always put back on day 3, purely as i've only had 3 good embies on day 3 so there has been no selection.  it seems it's definitely worth waiting for day 5 if there are enough good embies on day 3 to wait 'til day 5 as on day 5 the best of the bunch will have shown their faces.  but if you only have 2 good ones (or 3 if you're over 40) there is nothing to choose from as you can put them all back - unless you want to wai until day 5 just to see what happened or if you believe it's best to put embies back on the day they'd be in the womb
if you'd conceived naturally.  this is only my opinion and understanding.

re mr sher - do you have to go to the states to see him or can you have a phone consultation??  i need to google him as have only heard of him here on ff. 

rose, it's lovely to see you back and i hope you're ok and feeling a little better.

back properly soon.

love and hugs to all.

bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Winky - I kind of see Feisty's point but I also think if one has arrested by tomorrow and you have 3 left, then may as well have them all put back on day 3...
But if you've still got 4 tomorrow then I would def take the risk of going to day 5...

Coco - have you exhausted all options for a 'known donor'? I wracked my brains for male friends I could ask when I started out on this whole journey, and in the end concluded that I just didn't know anyone suitable, but worth thinking about to see if that might be an option for you.   - it's so hard isn't it?

BP - hope your consultant goes well - can't believe you are seeing someone at this time of the evening!

Love to everyone else, hope all are doing well.
Suitcase
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - know what you mean about the one night stand thing, I'd never actually do it, but it's certainly a temptation  

Yes, I loved Inde's post too. My counsellor said something similar the other week too about how families are not about genes but about the relationships and bonds which are formed between the people in the family. So although my DE child might not strictly speaking be part of my family tree (assuming that a family tree shows genetic/biological family), they will be 100% part of my family -and that's much more important than a piece of paper showing genetic heritage

What is scaring me right now is that DE is no guarantee of a baby either. As much as I'm pleased to have a new donor and new dates for tx, all those feelings of fear are coming back. What if DE doesn't work, then what? 
Have already made some tentative calls to local authorities re adoption and it's a daunting process to say the least and whilst they now cannot discriminate against single women, both the social workers I spoke to were very honest in saying that as a single person you will probably wait much longer to be matched with a child, and it's likely to be an older child and/or one with difficult background.

Anyway, must try to be positive about upcoming cycle  
Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello again

omg, my turn to ask for advice.  my head is hurting after my consultation and i hope my lovely ff's can help.

basically i have been on prednisolone, clexane and baby aspirin (which i'm now calling 'extra drugs') for my past 2 cycles (as my previous 4 had not worked) and have been advised to been on them again for my next tx (which can't come soon enough!).  the consultant i see for advice has said there's absolutely no point me having costly immune tests as if there's a problem they'll only put me on the drugs i'm on anyway and he said the drugs can't do any harm if i haven't got immune problems.  but although i really trust him i know some think the extra drugs can possibly cause problems if you don't need to take them.  

so, i've just seen a consultant and he's given me the forms to have the immune blood tests tomorrow.  my head is hurting as they cost a fortune (which i absolutely do not have) and i don't know what to do.  i will do anything to help make this work but have already been told there's no point in taking the tests.

is anyone else on these extra drugs during tx and what are people's views on taking them if you haven't had the immune tests?  and has anyone taken the extra drugs then had immune testing which has come back normal and then been taken off the extra drugs for their next tx?

gosh, hope this makes sense!  

thank you in advance for your help.  am meant to be having bloods first thing and don't know what to do.

bpxx


----------



## winky77

Hi BP.....

I am on the same immune protocol this IVF and previous 2 - high dose prednisolone tho at 20mg if my blood pressure can take it.....will be monitoring closely once home. 

I went on immune protocol after getting thyroid antibodies tested thru GP (free) - knew I had underactive thryoid and suspected high antibodies so I asked for this......it did come back v high and is an indicator for other immune issues. 

But 2 cycles later (and scary high blood pressure side effect of steroids)....still not preggers so then had the immune blood tests done in Harley st....however as Suity very wisely said to me at the time...there is not really any point doing them (£1200) unless you are prepared to face then spending £££££ more if comes back with results that would benefit from IVIG/Intrallipids.  I went ahead thinking I would do this if necessary.  However, got my results and altho there was some raised NK cells they were not as bad as they might be and werent the worst ones to be raised.  Dr Gorgy still said I could benefit from IVIG/Intrallipids but despite him being the expert I wasnt convinced.  If I am honest it felt bit of a money spinner.....e.g. got charged for £100 for 3 minute phone conversation to tell me my results - which was just him reading out what it said in the faxed results I had got anyway.  In the end, and after coming over to Brno for a hysterscopy and talking thru the results with the clinic here,  I made the decision not to do IVIG/Intrallipids.....just not proven enough alongside my results not being 'bad enough'.  Partly wish I'd saved the £1200 of course....but then would still be left wondering and it is reassuring to know about the normal results I got too! 


I think your doc is right that the drugs won't have detrimental effect even if you don't have immune issues ....but do watch the side effects with Prednisolone.  Unfortunately the £££ questions is not just the costs of the tests but whether youd be prepared to do IVIG/Intrallipid if recommended....

It's a difficult call...good luck with making your decision. 

..WInky


----------



## bluprimrose

winky thanks SO much for your reply.

if i have immune issues i won't be on ivig or intrallipids - just the drugs i'm already on - prednisolone, clexane and aspirin.  so i guess i was thinking of doing the blood tests for the opposite reason most do them - i am thinking that if they come back showing that i'm ok, then i could come off the clex, pred, asp - as i am now worrying that being on them could harm my embies.

does this make sense??

are you on clexane and aspirin too?  and were you on them even before you had tests done?  oh, and the consultant said not to test for nk cells as there was no point.

oh i wish there was only one protocol and only one way to do this....

my head is hurting.

bpxx


----------



## winky77

Hi BP

Yes I am on Clexane and aspirin too.  I am a rattling pin cushion that is to be sure! 

I have never read anywhere that taking any of this stuff has a detrimental effect if you DON'T have immune issues but I can't swear on that. 

Let us know your decision! 

..WInky


----------



## suitcase of dreams

BP - just to back up what Winky says...with the exception perhaps of the steroids, I don't think there are any significant side effects with clexane and aspirin (although of course it would be nice to get rid of one set of injections for sure!) 
The immune tests are pretty pricy so I guess it depends whether you feel that money is worth it to potentially be able to stop the clex/aspir/pred

Good luck with the decision, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

hi winky

well i have decided to have the tests as i can't get hold of the consultant whose advice i would like and if i leave it any longer i won't get the results back before my next tx.

i don't know if i'm doing the right thing and am worried about the £'s i'm spending, but i guess knowledge can't be a bad thing and it'd be good to know what's going on in my body.

i am having:
TEG
APA (lupus & antiKcardiolipin??)
fasting insulin & glucose 
factor V, II & MTHFR

i already feel like i've been through the mill this morning making so many phone calls to try to get some advice, i'm late for work, have to get 2 bloods done before i go in and 2 at lunch!!  oh dear.

i hope that you're very well.

bpxx


----------



## winky77

Fingers crossed for good results BP.....they're different tests from what I've had anyway I think (don't have the list with me out here!) 

I updated on single abroadies but basically I have gone for 5 day transfer after all....so sunday 11am is it !    I did phone first thing and embies were still doing great all still Grade 1 and no fragmentation - 3 at 8 cell and 1 at 7 cell.  Stepan told me to go up at 10am this AM for transfer and was saying it wont make much difference but when I came off the phone I just didnt feel convinced. I ended up phoning him back half hour before I was due up there... he was fine about changing to sunday tho.  I know I risk not having any to transfer (small risk I hope) but I really do feel that if they don't make it in the lab then they wouldnt have made it in me - particularly in the uterus earlier than they would 'normally' be there as they are still in fallopian tubes at 3-4 days. 

I felt a relief making the decision and ended up going to Vienna after all on a later train and have had a lovely day out! .....just back! 

..Winky


----------



## madmisti

Winky - have replied on other thread but those sound like lovely strong embies  

BP ( you need a middel name beginning with F!!!) - I hope you get some answers from the tests and a clear way forward 

Coco -I tried AI with known donor through FSDW and I am happy to chat about it with you - PM meif you'd like  

love to all
Misti x


----------



## bluprimrose

winky & suitcase thank you for your help and advice.  yes my appointment last night was late - i ended up not being seen until 8.15 and finished at 9.15!  but it helps being able to be seen before or after work.

well i think i'm glad i've had the tests, but now it seems there are loads more i haven't had!  i saw a thread in the immunes section on ff and there was a huge long list of tests you can have!

winky, wishing you so much luck for your day 5 transfer - with all your embies looking so good it's looking positive.  can i just ask a question?  i know absolutely nothing about treatment abroad - is the main draw that it's cheaper?  i'd love to know a bit more about it if you don't mind filling me in.

misti - i'd love an 'f' as my middle name!!  in fact in real life my middle name does begin with f!

once again i'm on my phone (am on a train) so can't see all the posts as i write, so i'm sorry if i've missed anyone's news.

coco i hope you're doing ok, rose too.

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Coco, have you tried plotting your temps through <website name removed> ? They are very helpful and can give you an estimate of when you are most fertile and when you have ovulated plus whether insemination was well timed. Very interesting and helpful. If you haven't got it already, Toni Weschler's (hope spelling is right) book Taking Charge of Your Fertility is very good on how to pick up on your own fertility signs. 
Best of luck!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead

I agree with Felix...I did an online chart for months before I started this journey using fertility friend was very useful and easy to set up.
xx


----------



## madmisti

Coco - can't help on temp monitoring as never done it, but do PM me about  the AI with known donor.

Hope things become clearer for you soon hun  

lol
Misti xx


----------



## lulumead

Hi Coco
Thanks for asking. well, after much wondering about whether I should say something to him, I decided not to. He already knows how I feel and I think our mutual friend is right when he says not to apply pressure and let things run a natural course, Mr NY is under a lot of pressure already so more would not be a good idea. So basically he is here again in January and March next year and then for 5 weeks in September/October.  If my IVF doesn't work this go I am going to see if I can visit him for pre-christmas shopping, or if he is in LA for some winter sun.
In his last email he said he was really missing me, so that's nice. I'm going against my natural instincts which are to try and control everything and trusting that if its meant to work out it will. Me having a child won't be an issue for him...living here is more of an issue!

You any clearer about what next?

I'm about to do my first injection in about 10 minutes!!

xx


----------



## winky77

Ouch Lulu...I can feel that injection from here !!!  Mind you those progesterone in the   ones have a scary needle...at least 2 inches long....I never think it's going to go all the way in but surprisingly doesnt really hurt tho...perhaps that's because I've still got a fair covering in that area!!! 

NY man sounds lovely....wish I had an excuse to go over there....one of my fave cities! ....but I am unlikely to get anywhere with men....turned down a real opportunity today when met an English bloke on the tram....I am so  ...have posted on Single Abroadies about it so won't go on here....

..WInky


----------



## lulumead

Think I would be very scared Winky of a needle that long.  Just done it...so no going back now! Not feeling very positive but what with this and potential promotion at work October is busy and could turn out to be brilliant or awful!!
Never turn down an opportunity Winky,   are you    
I think NY man is lovely...so my main worry is that he will get snapped up in the US and then there will be no chance for me, oh well...can't worry about that too. 
Bet you are looking forward to coming home tomorrow. Off to read all about your offer now... 
xx


----------



## Sima

Good luck with the IVF Lulu.  It must feel strange to get going again.  You are being very brave about the NY man but I guess you are right ........what will be will be.  Long distance romance is very hard.

Oh Winky - I read all about today's exploits on the abroadies thread.  Shame about the English bloke because it sounds as though you hit it off.  Shame the timing was not the best.  I like Ghosts of Girlfriends past.  I saw it on the plane back from Kenya.  V predictable but nice enough.  Good luck tomorrow morning and have a safe trip home.

Coco - you've had lots to think about over the last few days.  It's not easy is it.  I hope your thoughts are beginning to get clearer and you will be able to make some decisions on the best way forward soon.

BP - I can't help with all the immune stuff but I wish you all the best.


----------



## some1

Hello ladies - just thought I would paste my pm to Coco in here in case it is helpful to anyone else ...


You are right I did plot my temps (religiously for over 2 years!).

I don't think you need to worry about your temps being low.  My boots digital fertility thermometer came with a book of charts that started from 35.35 degrees and my temps were often as low as 35.7.  The booklet that came with it says that 'temps of 35.6 to 3.7 taken orally before ovulation is considered normal'. 

The important thing is that there is a shift up in temperature in the second half of your cycle (as this indicates ovulation has taken place) - the booklet says ' temp shift is identified by a series of at least 3 consecutive readings that are at least 0.1 degree c higher than the previous 6'.

I don't think a drop in temp has any connection to ovulation - although at the end of your cycle a drop is an indicator that AF is on its way.

I have a brilliant book (Take control of your fertility by Toni Weschler) that goes into all of this in loads of detail - I just looked up PCOS and there is a bit about it - she says that PCOS is indicated if you have a monophasic rather than biphasic chart (i.e. temps don't shift up after ovulation).  Temp charting can be a bit of a nightmare though, can take a few months to see the pattern and you do need to be really consistent about taking temp at specific time after a full nights sleep - so I wouldn't rely on it too much as an indicator of problems initially.  Over the longer term though it can be really reassuring as evidence that you are ovulating and when.

Hope this is helpful, let me know if you need any further information  


Some1

xx


----------



## some1

Coco   - sounds like a good idea to spend a little time re-evaluating and getting to know more about your own cycle.  Hope you can come up with a way forward that feels right  

Some1

xx


----------



## lulumead

coco: think I just had free membership....basically it was just a way of recording my charts, so I didn't have to do it on bits of paper. I definitely saw a pattern and know now when I am ovulating as I can read the signs better.  Now just have to work on getting Mr NY here at the right time...hee hee... 

x


----------



## bluprimrose

sima, thanks for your good wishes.    

winky - loads of luck and     for a successful cycle.  where are you?  and may i ask why you're abroad?  is it easier/cheaper over there?  there seem to be so many abroadies and it's not something i've looked into.  is everything done over there or do you have scans here and ec/et over there?

coco - i hope the decisions are getting easier for you.  it is so hard to know what to do.

lulumead - who is mr new york??!!  i have come in late in the conversation but it all sounds very exciting!!

afm, just trying to stay positive.     for af to hurry up - but i don't even think i've ovulated yet and she usually shows up around 16 days later.  am just so worried about what the future holds - and about not having any £s left to keep trying as long as i'd like to.  i guess as for all of us, we just have to keep     that the next cycle is the one.

sorry if i've missed anyone but sending    and lol to you all

bpxx


----------



## Felix42

Just a quick reply to Coco. Yes, I signed up for 90 day VIP. You do get a few more features and let's face it in the grand scheme of things its peanuts. I also loved looking at the chart gallery where you could look at the pregnant ones and search for negative tests later turning positive and work out on average roughly when that happened. 
Good luck with it and lots of  to everyone else on this board!
Sorry its just a quickie. 
Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco you can get an Argc appt without mr t much quicker, he would still see your file I would recommend mr gaffur-I split my care between Mr Trew for lining issues and Argc for ivf- remember Mr Trew is not an immune believer but yours r normal. You could ask about iui with your kd sperm-we just became 'partners' so as not to freeze and wait after the Bridge but you would have to explain your previous ivf cycles somehow and  why you used donor sperm, we had a low sperm count and so need icsi regardless. I would go to both for a consultations- have u looked at the lister as well?

A kd is also a whole different ball game as you have two people's- in my case 3- emotions, wishes, expectations, legal situation, their future involvement to consider - what if they have children and a relationship what that means to you  them- wives and girlfriends have come along and halted it all for some people- but you also have their support and commitment (need to negotiate how long they are willing to do it for as it restricts their holiday planning etc, for me this has been ttc for more than 5 yrs now but they will be there when you go into theatre, at appts when needed. 

I like mr Trew and the scanning lady at 92 Harley St although their scans are £195 each! The EC/ETand surgery is done at the Hammersmith Hospital.

At the end of the day you have  to make your decision on what is bes, and you think is best for you through all this clinic opinions.  It is so hard.

Would you not do some AI's with your KD?  Get him screened for STI's and a sperm tests first and see where you stand you can have that all back in 24 hours or less.
Good Luck


----------



## lulumead

I had mid cyle spotting for a bit a while back...my gp said totally cool...can just be ovulation bleed!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

i had heard that monitoring and PCO aren't realiable but I may be wrong or it may be the PCOS - I think it was Felix or on of the ladies on this thread as they gave their monitor away.


----------



## upsydaisy

Hi
My consultant (a PCO specialist) told me that ovulation kits/temperature charts wouldn't work due to different hormone  levels etc.  This saved me a few pennies but it would have been nice to have some sort of indicator.  Apparently observation of cervical mucus was more reliable!
Upsyxxx


----------



## lulumead

Hi coco...I did my temp, OPK tests and just watched the mucus!!! all three signs together meant it became pretty clear when i ovulated each month.  And once I picked up surge late and when i went for scan for iui it was just releasing egg so in theory my timings had always been ok. not that they worked  
xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Coco

You have been busy haven't you.  Good news about the known donor.  I guess it is best to get the ball rolling as quickly as possible on that front since he will need to go through a number of tests and counselling before he can even think of donating and freezing the sperm.  As JJ said it does throw up a whole load of different issues and you will need time to discuss them with your donor.

After my first cycle I went and had a follow up consult at the Bridge, where I had my first cycle, a phone consult with SIRM in the US, a phone consult with Reprofit in Czech, a consult with Cornell and also one with the Lister.  This all took place over six months but the point I am trying to make is each doctor came up with a different protocol for me.  Some said max stimms whilst others said min stimms since my FSH was high and my reserve was low anyway.  Others put me on a protocol with BCP and then stimms.  Essentially, it was all very confusing since, as you have found out, each clinic has it's own protocol and its own way of working and its own stats/client base.  I decided to go with Cornell in the end since the doc I chose had a lot of experience with older women and high FSH.  However, even after all that research (and expense) it still didn't work out for me.  I am always going to wonder if I had gone with one of the other clinics if things would have worked out differently for me or if it is just a case it wasn't meant to be with my OE.  You are right to get as much information as you need to make the right decision but no two clinics are going to be the same and no two doctors in a clinic are going to be the same either.  Do your research but then take a step back and consider all your options.  Look at the clinic and see if they are used to treating women with your problem.  Use your gut to see if you are happy with the staff and their attitude.  At the end of the day we all need an element of luck but that is not to say we can't help to push things along.

I do think you are right to move from your current clinic though.  They do not seem to be that imaginative and you do not want to waste more time and money with them.  You might want to keep in their good books though since you might want them to carry out local scans or blood tests should you need it.

Good luck with your decision making

Sima x


----------



## bluprimrose

Hello all

Rose, it's lovely to hear from you and I'm thrilled you have a new job but sorry for the other worries you're facing - I know exactly how you feel trying to fit tx into work.  

I am going on the pill when af arrives as my cycles are getting very unpredictable (am not sure whether it's because of all the drugs or my pcos).  The clinic suggested it and Mr Trew said it was absolutely ok to do that to control my cycle (my friend has just got a BFP first time round and was put on the pill at the start of her tx).

Could you take 2 packets back to back which would mean taking it day 2-ish of your next af and having your next af after around 6 weeks?  Would that help?  If you call the nurses at the clinic they will be able to help straight away or ask a dr and get back to you.  (I always try to speak to Deidre as she is very very knowledgeable but all are very good and will get you the answer).  Maybe we will be cycling together.  Am expecting af in about 2 weeks, the going on the pill around day 2 and down-regging on day 17.

Sending you hugs and pma - boy do we need it!

lol

bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Rose - you can def use the pill to time your cycle - that's what all the overseas clinics do...talk to LWC about this now so you can start it soon enough

and congrats on new role  

Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rose I am delighted that you have a new role and things are working out. I also had the Pill at IVI to synch us both up, I think the Lister also use the pill instead of sniffing as one of my FF had it there, so it is commonly used.

Coco- Glad you have got rid of the dodgy sperm.  I hope that things are working out and your appoitments, would your KD be open to home insems?

Good Luck
L x


----------



## bluprimrose

hello coco

thank you so much for what you said - it's actually really helped me as i've been really worried about taking the pill as i feel i've had so many drugs in me i'd like to not add to them!  And also i thought i'd prefer to go with my natural cycle if i could - but that could take weeks. Have only just ovulated after my last cycle and i'm on cd26 - af flow should almost be here and she comes around 16 days past ovulation!  So at least the pill will make her come more quickly.

I know nothing about Mr Sher as I haven't had a chance to gogle him - was he helpful?  And did you have a phone consultation?  What did he say?  With IVF isn't it the case of our egg quality?  Is there a case for IUI working better for some people with failed IVF?  

Yes I feel as you do - I'm trying to live as normal a life as possible outside of my treatment and it's hard.  I can't afford to do anything (also over 30k down with nothing to show for it but a huge tummy (with no baby in it!), shadows of bruises all over it too from the clexane injections - and probably mental scars too!).  and when people as my news they think I'm so boring when I just say 'no news' as I choose to not tell most people about the IVF, which is of course the biggest thing that's happening in my life. 

Is there a counsellor you can see at your clinic (or have you severed all ties with the clinic?).  I've seen the one at mine recently and she's amazing - it's just like chatting to someone impartial who totally gets the IVF thing and totally understands why you're feeling the way you are.  It didn't even cross my mind to see her but my consultant suggested it when I was pretty hysterical the day my biochemical pregnancy was confirmed.

Really hope you get some answers soon Coco.  If you do, please pass them my way!

bpxx


----------



## lulumead

hi rose - well done on job, but sorry that it is stressful with next round of treatment, hope you can delay your AF so it all works.

coco - its not easy this malarkey is it. wish I had some words of wisdom. hope you find a way forward.

Bp - good luck to you too.  

I had scan today, about 5 follies on each side and lining ok...so will see how we are doing on Monday. After last time with loads of follies and not many eggs, I don't feel very confident about it until they are collected and fertilised.

xx


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you lulumead - and good luck to you too.

  

bpxx


----------



## winky77

Hi everyone....

Rose....well done on the job front, but I had no doubt you'd sort yourself out !    Just to let you know that I've manipulated my last 2 cycles with Norethisterone to delay my period.  The first time it was a few days out from what I expected but this last time it was spot on......AF came exactly 4 days after stopping taking the pills.  Sept/Oct is one of my busiest times workwise and I already had workshops booked in to deliver ....if I cancelled that's letting the client down and no Dosh for me so I had to go with the window I had which was last week.  I am sure you'll be able to do the same. 

Lulu.....scan sounds great to me.....have everything crossed for monday for you too! 

Coco....I really feel for you...you've been through so much lately and it seems like it has been one thing after another.  I am imaging tho that with the wait for your KD to get his stuff checked out it might be a chance to have a break from things and to recover from what you have been through - physically and emotionally?  After my last failed cycle in April/May I realised how fed up I was with it all and the decision to have a break was the best decision I've made this year.  It's not that I forgot about treatment as during the gap until now I had immune bloods done and I also had the hysterscopy and polyp removed.  But I wasn't immersed in it all as much. I had chance to recover physically (and lose some weight) but I also had chance to recover psychologically too.  I also think that having such a different experience in Brno last week was also a good thing.....I know I whinged about the lack of company but what it meant was that I didnt spend a whole week either having treatment or talking about treatment with lots of other people having treatment!!!  I feel like I have achieved a better life -ttc balance this time round and kept things in perspective.  I don't know if that' how you feel but there is just something about your posts that reminds me of how I was feeling back in April/May. 

BP....sounds a bit similar for you too....the spending bit is scary I know .....but then again I was just having lunch with my lodger and earlier this week with another friend who have both lost way more than we are spending .....and what have they lost it on?.....divorcing money grabbing men who have fought for more than they are entitled too and incurred massive soliticitor costs in the process.....it made me think that at least I am spending money trying to create something  rather than to end something !! 


lol

..Winky


----------



## emu

Hiya,

I have gone through your posts on this site and really feel encouraged by what I read even the frustrations and all cos I find that it is all from a position of knowledge and strength and for a long time before I had my daughter, I went through the same issues. We are all inclined to just listen to our doctors and even when they give confusing reasons or none at all it is a case of doctor knows best and we keep going through the procedure upon procedure like a lamb to the slaughter and spending so much money in the process. I know I did do this until I just took a break, chastise myself for acting like an illiterate, requested for copies of all the test and notes from all of the doctors that have ever treated me and studied it then went with my gut feeling on my next course of action. I reckon I could not do any worse and it cost me almost nothing. In my case it might be just pure luck but I am getting ready to be lucky again.

Winky - I agree with you on the spending for a positive reason bit and in my case all £45k to date, but the birth of my daughter actually meant an end to the stalemate with my ex-DH or I would have been in the same situation as your lodger and friend but then he had the option of also being financially responsible for a child for 18 years as he is the legal father but not the biological so he decided not to reap where he did not sow.

Good luck to you all and my prayer is that your joy be full and you get to hold your loos soon.


----------



## lulumead

Hello all,

All fine again today. Egg collection on wednesday. Worse timing as its my boss's leaving do that day which I have organised so I now have to make an excuse about having a medical procedure. Had interview this afternoon for my boss's job which is to be the director of our company...didn't go so well. My brain is a bit mushy on the drugs this time and I'm exhausted!! oh well...done now.  If by some miracle i did ok its second interviews next monday.

So looking forward to it being next tuesday when I can just chill at home for a week.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu     for EC!!  Yay!!  Brilliant news.

Am sure you prob did better than you think regarding interview - when taking all these hormones our minds do play tricks on us....
Good luck have everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Sima

Good luck for EC on Wednesday Lulu.  Shame you are gonna have to miss your boss' party but it really can't be helped.  Fingers crossed for the interview.


----------



## lulumead

thanks lovelies.

Clinic just called to say only to have 5000 of pregnyl tonight instead of 10000...in case of OHSS!!     I only have 10 follies (which of course am pleased about)...but surely not an OHSS issue but of course am now slightly panicking as I don't want to be poorly! And at the moment I feel fine.

Any thoughts wise ones.

Think these drugs are making me more   than normal 

xx


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Lulu.  Shame about the do but it can't be helped. EC so much more important.  Hope interview went better than you thought but again, more important things to think about if not! Sorry I can't help with pregnyl/OHSS question but good to see they're being careful.

Rose, great news re new job!  I'm sure you should be able to use the BCP to manipulate your cycle for another go before New Year. 

Coco, hope things are getting clearer now 

Love and hugs to all and apologies if I've missed anyone in the midst of IVF/ICSI just now.  Lots of  to all, Felix xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - great news re follies, good luck for EC. Sorry you thought the interview didn't go so well - hope it turns out to have gone better than you thought
Suitcase
x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu best of luck with everythig - job and eggs!  Bummer about the leaving do as it's awkward to explain but wont matter in a couple of weeks time! I'm sure you did better than you think you did.

RLxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu think  I posted somewhere else - either that or brains gone ...        job interview and EC x x x


----------



## winky77

Lulu.......hurrah for EC date!!  5000 pregnyl trigger is what I've always done......didnt even realise there was a higher option!?!?  I am sure you can't be at risk with 10 follies....10 sounds a great number! 

lol and   

..Winky


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Lulu      for Wednesday    Best of luck with getting to second interview .... sure it went better than you think it did  

Hello everyone else, lots of luck to all     
Love
Jovi x


----------



## lulumead

hello lovelies,

thanks for the well wishes. Yesterday was a bit of a palaver! Got to the clinic, undressed etc ready for egg collection only to be told that there was no anethetist (not sure how to spell that!) so me and 3 others got put in cabs and sent up to central London.  All fine in the end but very stressful at the time.  Anyway they got 12 eggs, 10 were mature...they had to ICSI them as sperm density wasn't good enough apparently.  Got a call this morning to say 7 fertilised...they will call me again on Saturday to decide if saturday afternoon or to go to blast depending on quality. Its all a bit weird as obviously now all my embies are in a different clinic...so am not sure what happens if they are then any to freeze, I assume they will be left there. Hmmmm...wait til saturday I suppose and see what happens. In some ways Monday afternoon would be good as my second interview is first thing so then I could have then put back and relax as have a week off.

anyway enough about me! thanks for thoughts...its always so nice knowing you lot understand and are interested in whats happening with us all.

xx


----------



## Sima

Hi Lulu

What a result (ok not about being transported across London) 12 eggs on low stims!  I can see why they were worried about OHSS.  Congratulations on getting 7 precious embies albeit in Central London.  Which clinic did you end up at?  At the end of the day it doesn't really matter where they are as long as they are growing well and being looked after.  I'm not too sure about where your embies would be kept if you got any snow babies but I guess they can easily transport frozen embryos from one clinic to another.

Good luck for ET and your second interview


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu that's brilliant!!!  The magic 7!!  Fab news honey       for all the jigginess going on in those petri dishes x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Lulu what great news!  You must be over the moon.  i imagine they could transfer the frosties by courier if you wanted.

A good end to a stressful beginning though.

RLxx


----------



## indekiwi

Wow Lulu, great result on min stimms - you must be chuffed.    Shame about the stressful start to EC however!    
   

A-Mx


----------



## Damelottie

Great news Lulu


----------



## bluprimrose

well done on the magnificent 7 lulu - and good luck for et.

bpxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lulu - sorry about the stress but fab news on the embies, may they continue to grow strongly...good luck for ET....
Suitcase
x


----------



## Felix42

Brilliant news Lulu but what an adventure.  

 for the magnificent 7!

Rose, how are you doing hun? Have you managed to work out anything on timings? 

Coco, hope you're doing ok. 

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lulu fantastic news really hope you have good news tomorrow
X


----------



## lulumead

thanks...this new clinic will only let me know on saturday what the plan is...they won't check them tomorrow!

feeling a bit stressed out by second interviews and ET all at once but come tuesday it will all be over so just need to get through to then  
xx


----------



## Lou-Ann

Lulu, thats fantastic news, good luck for ET. Sorry you feel stressed 

Lou-Ann x


----------



## RichmondLass

Chill! Lots of sleep, get a massage if you can, forget about interview until Monday - I bet you've done loads of prep for first interview anyway.  Go for a walk if you get really stressed out.  

Good luck!

RLxx


----------



## bingbong

Great news Lulu   I hope that you get wonderful news on Saturday    good luck for your interview  

Bingbong x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥

Great news Lulu - hoping for very good news for you come Saturday.  Well done on getting to 2nd interview!  It's all happening!
Take care hun
Jovi x


----------



## bluprimrose

that's great news rose.  maybe see you in the scan waiting area?!

bpxx


----------



## Sima

Excellent news Rose.    Congratulations on the new job by the way.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose brilliant news - great to see you've got a plan of attack. 
big hugs x x


----------



## RichmondLass

Rose I'm pleased it's working out for you!  Good luck with it

RLxx


----------



## lulumead

Great news Rose that you have new plan in action, and a new job! Brilliant. xx

Clinic phoned this morning to say all 7 are still dividing, 6 are good but one is only 3 cells on day 3 so I think that one might not make it. So we are going to blast which I am very happy about as it means I get my second interview out of the way before they go back.  Am impressed with this clinic...and my clinic are giving me extra attention following the debacle at egg collection!

Roll on Tuesday when its all over with!

xx


----------



## wizard

Fantastic news lulu.  Really hoping this is the one for you  

Wizard x


----------



## RichmondLass

Great news lulu - fingers crossed.
RLx


----------



## cocochanel1

Great news Lulu, I have a good feeling about this one for you.

Hi Rose, thanks for asking after me. I'm ok. Been very, very busy at work and home. My way of coping I guess. Fill in every minute and then I don't have to think about it all too much!

But if I'm honest, I'm really stuck! I'm not prepared to keep going with such conflicting/lack of advice so not sure what to do next..

Am waiting on my insulin blood test result - if it is positive then I have a clear(er) course of action (ie. Dr Sher would appear to be right), if it is negative I am well and truly stumped!

I'm inclined to try IUI's with different sperm but I will make a final decision when I've had my second appointment with Dr Sher, my current clinic, Mr Trew and also got all the blood test results.

How are you Rose?

How is everyone else? It is quiet on here at the moment!

Coco xxx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hello, I am writing a report which will cover my treatment results to date/blood test results, possible theories regarding treatment not working and possible next steps. Would any of you be prepared to read it and suggest things I may have missed? I suspect that together we know more than the Consultants...
Love Coco xxxxxxxx


----------



## bluprimrose

Hello all

Coco - could you add your signature pleaae so we can see your journey so far?  I think you used to have one, maybe you're updating it?

Would be more than happy to read your report and see if I can help.

Just wondered if anyone can help me please.  What is the name of the blood test/s done to see if you have raised NK cells?  And has anyone had IVIG?

Thank you very much

bpxx


----------



## blueytoo

bluprimrose said:


> Just wondered if anyone can help me please. What is the name of the blood test/s done to see if you have raised NK cells? And has anyone had IVIG?
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> bpxx


The test is just called the Natural Killer Cells test and the test to see which drug and what does of drug will bring your NKC under control is called an NKC assay.

I've had IViG 3 times, what do you want to know?

Claire


----------



## winky77

Hi ...

Just popping on to wish Lulu good luck for transfer and for your job interview tomorrow....what a day eh?!?

Also FiestyBlue....didn't realise you'd had IVIG 3 times....would you mind PM'ing me what your NK results were so that we can compare....I was borderline for needing IVIG and decided not to do it with it not being that proven but of course here I am still with no implantation so I am reconsidering my options.  

lol

..Winky


----------



## bluprimrose

thank you feisty blue.  i'd like to know as much as poss about it pls - if you have the time.

as you can see from my signature i've had numerous failures and am wondering about ivig as i heard it had worked for a friend's friend on her 8th ivf attempt - but first with ivig.

i have recently had some bloods done - but not for the nk cells - i have been told i don't need to but think i would like to anyway.  do you know if you can have it done at the gps?

sorry for speed at which i'm writing this - just rushing out.

thank you in advance for your help.

bpxx

p.s. will be down-regging in around 3 weeks


----------



## cocochanel1

Rose, thanks.. yes please but will send via PM as it is a spreadsheet. Thanks also BP, yes please and I will re-do my sign-off.
Rose, wow your knitting project is just amazing...........Beautiful. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

BP The NK cell test cover a wide range of test (If you haev Dr Beers book they are all searated out) - I had raised CD56 so needed IVIG/steroids/clexane and at one point I had borderline raised alpha TNF (Tumour necrosis factor) which you have Humira to treat but they came done on the following test.  i don't think that the GP's can do them, they can do basic clotting tests, lupus etc

Coco - Happy to read you report if you want another pair of eyes.

Take care 
L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Wow Rose, I'm inspired. I may try knitting again - I used to knit when I was a child and made several jumpers etc but haven't knitted for years!

Girls, I'm having to take some deep breaths. Just been working on my 'report'!! I have been reviewing all of the blood test results etc and consultation letters that I have had over the last 2 years. And guess what I've found.... The first clinic that I went to (The Bridge) wrote to me 2 years ago confirming that I had polycystic ovaries and that the only implication of this was vis a vis medication AND they recommended the same protocol as the US doctor ie. gonadotrophin based not fsh based (ie. puregon).........!!!!!!!!! So this means that a London clinic concur with the US doctor so what the hell have my clinic been playing at putting me on FSH when I have polycystic ovaries!!!

I think I've read enough for tonight and will have to pick this up again tomorrow. 
Thanks JJ1 yes please.
Hope everyone else is well. Coco xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Coco honey more than happy to help out - but not sure if will be much help as the others as amusing DE as my AMH and FSH weren't good enough to try with own.  But more than happy to give it a once over.

Rose honey - did do lots of knitting when I had my PE - was the one thing I would do without getting out of breath!!  Every now and then do pick it up again.... and remember how relaxing it is.
Take care x x


----------



## indekiwi

Coco,      to your current clinic!

Rose, I can't see your first knitting accomplishment - all I see are the beautiful white roses for some reason.  However, when I have uninterrupted time to do so I whip my knitting out as well, and have definitely been known to knit away on the train to and from London - gives me time to think and I find it very therapeutic.  

Lulu, wishing you lots of luck for both your transfer and your second interview tomorrow.    

A-Mx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I can't knit- I could knit squares /scarves etc but I can't cast on and off so my mum used to help me as a child, and also go back and 'pick up' the stitches I dropped.  My Mum was a great knitter and would only do baby clothes as she said that they 'grow' quickly and you finish before you are bored of it. She is now blind in one eye  and has poor sight so can't knit but I have 2 boxes of baby outfits for my baby waiting.She did do them for me years ago!!

I used to do cross stitch on the train as a student hoping that nobody would sit next to me in fear of being poked with a needle!
L x


----------



## Roo67

Indi - try F5 key to reset cache (or something like that !!) and you will then be able to see Rose's knitting I was squinting at her pic thinking it looked more like roses than knitting too 

R x


----------



## Betty-Boo

JJ - I'm the same!!  I have holes in strange places on jumpers with arms so long and short bodies!!    

Lulu honey all the best - thinking of you x x x


----------



## bluprimrose

wishing you loads of luck lulu    

bpxx


----------



## winky77

I used to crochet tanktops for my Womble.....does that count?!?!  The Womble was about the same size as a newborn so maybe I could just pick it up again!!!!!


Coco.....happy to do a review of your report if you need another pair of eyes......I've just been updating my treatment history /test results list as my lodgers SIL back in Oz is a holistic fertility expert and she thought it might be useful for her to review my case!  Also thought it would be helpful for when I get a tel appt with Dr Sher. 

lol

....Winky


----------



## blueytoo

bluprimrose said:


> thank you feisty blue. i'd like to know as much as poss about it pls - if you have the time.
> 
> as you can see from my signature i've had numerous failures and am wondering about ivig as i heard it had worked for a friend's friend on her 8th ivf attempt - but first with ivig.
> 
> i have recently had some bloods done - but not for the nk cells - i have been told i don't need to but think i would like to anyway. do you know if you can have it done at the gps?
> 
> sorry for speed at which i'm writing this - just rushing out.
> 
> thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> bpxx
> 
> p.s. will be down-regging in around 3 weeks


First of all you shouldn't under any circumstances have IViG without having being tested for NKC. IViG is a blood product, can cause a serious allergic reaction and is considered "experimental" for IVF in this country despite 12 years or so of use in the top USA clinics with great results. There would be no point in having IViG "just in case".

I would suggest you have full level 1 and level 2 immune tests. This will tell you several things, firstly whether or not you have raised NKC activity, whether you have any other immune issues and then if you do have raised NKC activity the assay will tell you whether or not IViG or intralipids is more effective in bringing the NKC down to acceptable levels and what dose is best for you. You will need to see Dr Gorgy for this at the FGA as no-one else can include the intralipids in the assay.

If you need IViG then you will be given it via an IV infusion. It usually takes around an hour per bottle to go through, I have had 6 bottles for my first lot of IViG and then 8 for my others. The first couple of bottles have to be done slowly and then the rest can be done a little faster so you'll need to be sat down for around 4-6 hours depending on dose. You are given an anti-histamine infusion first to help prevent an allergic reaction.

Generally you'll probably feel fairly tired and a little unwell afterwards and for the rest of the day. You shouldn't be alone after you have had the infusion.

If there any other specific questions, feel free to ask.

Claire


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

** - I had mine at ARGC and sounds v similar 24 grams needed. A saline drip and some anti histamine before and continued the following day.  I didn't feel any different and being obsessive I used to go ready cannulated (c/o my donor) as I don't always trust other with needles and technique- the downside of being a nurse!

Some of my friends have also had helathcare at home come and do IVIg (not Intralipids so I am not sure if they do them but can't see why not if it is prescribed) it for them at homeL x


----------



## indekiwi

Thanks Roo, have just learnt an awful lot about the F buttons my my laptop that I never knew before.  

Rose, fabulous little jacket!  

Winky, could never get my head around crochet - little holes you make deliberately unlike knitting when they are a harbinger of doom!  

A-Mx


----------



## blueytoo

JJ - yes I had Healthcare at Home each time. They were very good and my GP prescribed IViG for me on NHS too. Dr Sher said I should have had 40g though but as he is now only using intralipids and as IViG doesn't bring my NKC anywhere near into the safe zone I am hoping a repeat assay will show that intralipids will work for me as I can't face another miscarriage knowing it's the NKC doing their thing.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wow getting your GP to prescribe that is great _ I asked mine but he said no.  It was about £1300 a dose over a year ago
L x


----------



## lulumead

hello all

Rose, I am very jealous of your knitting abilities, I keep trying but am rubbish!
coco: I would offer a pair of eyes for your report but I'm not sure I would know enough, I think there are much more knowledgeable ladies on here!

I'm back from ET. 2 early blasts on board, apparently they don't grade them when they are this early    trying not to think this is because they are rubbish! All the others are still going but they are developing a bit more slowly than they would like, so I'm not holding out for any frosties, sounds unlikely to be honest.

Second interview this morning was ok, the first bit with artists and staff was great, but the more formal bit I don't think went well...and then weirdly they said they would try to tell people tomorrow morning, but they haven't interviewed my jobshare partner yet as she was giving a keynote speech today at a conference....so I just don't see how they can make a decision without having seen all the candidates    and surely if they decide today that they don't want to interview her because she couldn't make the interview that is very bad practice, and they probably should have said so on Friday!!  Anyway, she is trying to call them now to find out what's going on.  All very peculiar.  It makes me think that they have already decided the job share idea doesn't work so they aren't going to bother interviewing her....oh la la ....what a confusion.  Can't be bothered with it all, at least it is all over and now I have a week off.

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lulu - congratulations on being PUPO honey!!  Fab news - early blasts are good!!
           for your 2WW and job interview.  Us singlies don't do things by halves!!  IVF / Job interviews / travelling / workshops / IVF / courses / IVF ... 
We are truly amazing!!!

big big hugs x x


----------



## cocochanel1

Sounds great re blasts Lulu. Good luck re the job!

I'm having a really bad day  . I got my insulin plasma blood test result yesterday and the result was '3.4' which is apparently normal which would suggest that although I have poly cystic ovaries I don't have he syndrome which means I have absolutely no idea why treatment isn't working. It probably means Dr Sher's theory isn't correct? So I'm completely stuck. Every test I've ever had has come back 'normal' or 'average'. So what does this all mean? Why isn't treatment working?

And to make matters worse my known donor's sperm test result came back also yesterday and is only suitable for ICSI (is oligozoospermic) for a number of reasons so wouldn't be viable for IUI.

I have a 2nd appointment with Dr Sher tonight. 

I feel like I am shooting in the dark.
Hope everyone else is OK.

Coco xxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco -   
I do understand how you're feeling and your need for answers, but I also wonder if you somehow need to try and come to terms with the fact that there simply might not be any answers in your case. That's a really scary prospect because if there are no answers, then how can you come up with a treatment plan which will be successful right? So totally understand how awful it all is, but at the same time it's clear from your posts that the search for answers is also causing you a huge amount of stress - which can't be good for you or your little one. From the sounds of it, you have done everything you could possibly do to find out why it's not working - but perhaps you are just (at least for now until the science improves/new discoveries are made etc) one of the percentage of 'unexplained'....

Such a shame about the sperm - did you ever get any kind of refund or explanation from the clinic that sold it to you? I think it's completely unacceptable that they are able to sell sperm which isn't suitable for the purpose it was sold for. Certainly sounds like a change of sperm is needed for your next cycle - whatever approach you ultimately decide to take for that

I'm so sorry there aren't more answers, I hope you feel better after the 2nd consult with Dr Sher tonight
 
Suitcase
x


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi Suity, is this how you felt with your last cycle? How did you come to terms with the lack of answers? xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Coco - I guess in a way I got answers...at least I got pretty good indication that my poor quality eggs are the reason for my failed tx so perhaps it's not quite the same for me 
That said, if the upcoming DE cycle doesn't work then I'll be stuck again too since I'm kind of putting all my hope on moving to younger, fresher eggs....and yet there's still no guarantee of success with that

Overall my counsellor has really helped me to see that I simply cannot control this process and that I can only do the best I can - but otherwise it's in the hands of fate (or chance, or god, or whatever you believe in)
I have good days and bad days - on good days I feel positive that I've done all I can and that it will eventually work if I stick with it. On bad days I feel desparate that I will never be a mother, angry that my eggs have let me down, and furious with the world for letting this happen to me. 
Fortunately, and I do believe this is in large part due to my fabulous counsellor, there are more good days than bad days now

Ultimately we can't control what happens to us through this process, but we can control how we feel about it, and that's kind of what I'm trying to do - sometimes with more success than others....

I really do feel for you, I know how hard it is. Sending   and hoping some clarity comes soon,
Good luck,
Suitcase
x


----------



## bluprimrose

Hello lovely ladies

I hope you are all well.

I just had a quick look at aweeze's link - unfortunately it counts me out as it is for women up to 38 - coco I can't remember your age.  At that point I stopped reading as I'm at work!

As far as answers go, I know exactly how you feel coco, unfortunately so many of us do.  For me I just try to tell myself that I'm doing everything I possibly can and it's most probably down to my age - and therefore the quality of my eggs and no-one can do anything about that unfortunately.  What I am doing to try to help be as healthy as I possibly can inside is I am not drinking alcohol/caffeine, I'm having acupuncture, taking chinese herbs and drinking a 'super' drink.  Am very happy to give you details of all my little extras!  I try to believe that someday soon a good egg will come along!

On another note, can anyone please give me the info to contact Dr Sher for a phone consultation and let me know how much it costs?  Please pm if you don't want to put details on the thread.  Thank you so so much.

bpxx


----------



## cocochanel1

BP, thanks for the info - yes I would be interested in what you are doing over and above the usual. What is the super drink. Re Dr Sher, first appointment is free here is the link : Dr Sher at SIRM http://www.haveababy.com/

Lou, thanks for the info (again). In my blind panic I did not follow up but will now. I'm 39 though so if BP is right I too will be too old.

Suity, thanks - you speak with such wisdom!  I think I am just impatient. I never believe that there are no answers - I believe that there is always an answer just that perhaps someone hasn't found it yet. I do agree that there are some variables that we do not control and that there are elements at play that perhaps we cannot see or measure but still I think there does tend always to be an answer. 
I think the process of making a baby is incredibly complex. I know I might eventually have to 'down tools' and accept my lot and be ever so grateful for my blessings and especially my gorgeous boy but I guess for at least the next few months I'm on a mission to push the medics to their limits to find me some answers! I think they have made some bad decisions to date and that frankly with a bit more research I could have done a better job myself and I guess that is what I'm doing now - arming myself with more information so that my next steps are more informed with me in the driving seat rather than some doctor who is treating me like I fit into a particular box.
I love your omelette update on ******** - made me laugh!!

Coco xxx

/links


----------



## bluprimrose

Thank you coco - will give you 'super' drink info later when i have details.  I left my name and number on the dr sher website - have you managed to speak to him personally?

Thanks again

bpxx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - I am sure Dr Sher will have some answers for you tonight. If I remember correctly you haven't had the full level 1 and level 2 immune tests including the Chicago tests so the answer could easily be in there. I don't believe in fully unexplained infertility because I've never seen anyone on here that has truly had all the usual fertility tests and all the immunes done and still been unexplained. The full lists of tests numbers about 50-100 individual tests IIRC.

Personally I would not go near Oxford for any treatment. I think your time would be far better spent having the full and complete range of tests.

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Feisty, thanks very much. Yes I'll report back after speaking to Dr Sher at 7pm. I completely agree re unexplained fertility that's why I'm on a mission to find out why it hasn't worked to date. Do you think I could have immune issues even though I have a child already? Dr Sher said this was unlikely but am interested in your view? Could I send you some of my test results to see if you think I'm missing anything?

BP, yes tonight will be the second call with Dr Sher and he has been emailing me too. 

Lou, good idea. 

I'll add profile details again - sorry - changed my username so lost all of the old info xxx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - I have a child too! He is nearly 12 and I had IUI which resulted in him. I now have immune issues. Many immune doctors believe that having a child can activate the immune issues including Dr Beer whom is one of the immune treatment pioneers.

Feel free to send me your tests results and I will help as much as I can.

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Feisty, thanks. This sheds new light on immunes for me then. Where can I find the full list of immune tests or does Level 1 & 2 Chicago cover all of them? Who do you recommend I see for the tests? I had NK CD69 and this was negative. I have De Beers book and I don't understand it. Maybe I'll have another look. Just prepping for Dr Sher and have my dictaphone at the ready this time!
xx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - there is a fab list on this FF thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80433.0

I would suggest seeing Dr Gorgy at the FGA for a full immune work up. There is a thread for his clinic on FF as he also does IVF and can combine it with the immune treatment. His thread on FF is here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207281.0

Claire xx


----------



## cocochanel1

Hi girls, I just had another hour with Dr Sher. I sent him my report this afternoon and he had read the whole thing! I am so impressed with him. He said I am conclusively PCOS and he is 100% certain that the treatment is not working for all the reasons he said before ie. that the drugs that I've been prescribed have damaged the eggs during the stimulation phase. He explained that there are a complete range of PCOS symptoms and that although I don't display the traditional external physical symptoms  I do have elevated LH and polycystic ovaries. Elevated LH is the key to egg damage.
So, either I go to Las Vegas for 12 days or I have to find a doctor in London who is prepared to follow the advice and protocol of Dr Sher. He was unable to recommend anyone (not surprising since he would like the business). He said IUI is a complete waste of time for me as I will produce too many eggs and it could take an extended period of time. 
Even with the correct stimulation he put my chance of success at only 50% and Las Vegas feels like a long way to go unless it is a certainty.
So yet more thinking to do....

Coco xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco so pleased that the consultation went well, I also had a phone consultation with him last year when he said find a surrogate and I could go to him and he would take my eggs and do CGH on them but his brutal words were 'why are you wasting embryos putting them into your bedrock' he was patient and then repeated everything to my donor who came round just for the 2300 phone call!

Would Dr Gorgy be prepared to work alongside him? Some of the FF girls on here who have been are Choice4, she worked with Dr Gorgy and then went to NY to collect her frosties from SIRM and saw Dr Sher and is now pregnant (so Dr G shared care the other way round), She-hulk is another lady who did go there but didn't get pregnant there and did on her next cycle at ARGC- or there is ARGC and Mr T and Dr Sher are buddies.

Good that you have some answers. Could you go to SIRM New York instead of Las Vegas as slightly easier to get to?  50% is a great stat in the scheme of things if that is 50% chance of getting pregnant.

Your mind much be spinning.

L x


----------



## cocochanel1

Thanks JJ1, I'll look up those girls. Yes he can be brutal - must have been very hard to hear what he said to you. I'll look up Dr Gorgy. Mr T has an 8 month wait list which rules him out. I will ask Dr Sher if he will share care though that's a good idea. I think if I go to SIRM I want to see the best and that is DR Sher and he works out of Vegas. He says he would do every element of the procedure which I like. I trust him - he knew my report inside out and I only sent it to him about 4 hours ago and got an email from him upon receipt saying 'copy'! which made me laugh. I asked him a tonne of questions and he was able to answer them all. He told me I knew more than most doctors which is incredibly worrying but is all thanks to you girls. I sent you the report by the way. 
Coco xxx


----------



## Felix42

Coco, great to hear the consult went so well. A 50% chance is amazing. Do hope you find a way forward to try his protocol soon. 
  

Love & hugs to all, Felix xx


----------



## blueytoo

Coco - sounds great. I suspect that he said he was unable to recommend anyone purely because that would be seen as saying one doctor is better than the next. He was fine when I told him that currently I couldn't afford the flights & treatment and hotel to have treatment there because I'd have to take my son who counts as adult fare and I can't fly in Economy or Business on long haul because of my knees! Dr Sher knows I am going to Reprofit.

Is that an option for you? Stepan at Reprofit would follow the protocol Dr Sher gave you (as that is what I am doing, I told him Dr Sher's protocol for me) and actually I think you would find if you asked Dr Parikh (Jaya) at the Lister she would be willing to do the same - she is fantastic and lovely.

But if you can afford to go to Las Vegas then I think you should, if I don't get pregnant next year then that will be my next move due to time running out for me.

Claire xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Coco could you email him and ask him if he would work with Mr T over here, as I do know someone on FF who did get a next day appt with Mr T after pulling some strings via an external consultant whilst I was an existing pt there and waited 6 months in 2007- Mr T did say the same as Dr Sher and also Mr T said as I was a pt he would share care with an overseas clinic for DE.
L x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Not sure if any of you have seen this - interesting read.

link removed ...

x x

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## lulumead

thanks for that mini was very interesting...although slightly depressing as basically implies that there is no way of helping with implantation issues!!!

coco: glad you have been able to get a bit further forward.

hello everyone else.
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Well had the news I've been waiting for - am moving back to Plymouth after my little trip to the Falklands!!  Yay!!!!!!!!!  Homeward bound!  

Lulu - it was a bit depressing reading it but perhaps honest.  I was going to ask for steriods next time - but won't bother as I don't actually need them.  I do need clexane tho with the factor v.  It's just so darn hard...  

Take care mini x


----------



## lulumead

great news Mini about getting to go home after the penguins  

The article is definitely useful in terms of making it clear that additional meds don't necessarily help, although for some people they probably have...oh la la....its all sooooo confusing isn't it.

xx


----------



## blueytoo

mini minx said:


> Not sure if any of you have seen this - interesting read.
> 
> http://www.ivf1.com/ivf-implantation-failure/
> 
> x x


Interesting but every claim he makes in that article about immunes has been proven to not be true by studies! Plus he barely has even half the years experience of Dr Sher, Dr Beer, Dr ******* etc and it seems like he's a nobody in the IVF world. I wouldn't take a blind bit of notice of a word of that article tbh.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Mini - actually Reprofit will now do Ivig/Intralipids I think....seem to recall a couple of folk looking in to it and getting quotes from Stepan, but it turned out to be more expensive than having it here so not sure anyone has actually had it, but they do do it...just in case anyone thinks they might want it there!

as for article, no need to remove it - think it's good to read lots of different points of view - as long as we don't blindly believe any one of them....

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Too late have deleted.


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Oh well, never mind  

So many articles, so much to get your head around with this IVF stuff. Have to confess I've given up reading and researching because it just stresses me out. May come to regret this in the future, but for now I'm taking the head in the sand, fingers firmly crossed, trust in fate approach  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Suity - like your thinking.....


----------



## RichmondLass

Ladies just flagging up with you a poll I started on meeting up xmas/NY - please visit it!
RLx


----------

